# The Final Fantasy Thread



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 10, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

AFTER SPENDING 1727389127 HOURS FIGURING ZEROMUS ON THE IOS
I BEAT HIM
GAME PLAYS ENDING CUTSCENE
I'M SUPER JOYED, LOVING CECIL AND THE DS VERSION AND ALL
AND THEN THE APP CRASHES
AND I GOTTA DO IT AGAIN

FUCKING IOS PROBS

*edit:* new thread o


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

you bumped the thread for that useless shit?  my god, how low have we fallen


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2013)

I am sorry...but I snickered at it. Plus that thread needed ending....so...yeah.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 10, 2013)

i posted the same time he ended the thread & it duped over




sue me




vasto omg is that you ; u ;


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey BG dear! It is indeed me...except Super.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2013)

lol iOS     .


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2013)

Come up S.E. i want to see if your next gen FF title will be the laughing stock or anything of actual value....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Come up S.E. i want to see if your next gen FF title will be the laughing stock or anything of actual value....



Versus won't happen so I don't see why you expect to see anything.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2013)

So you say Unlosing  so you say...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 10, 2013)

BrightlyGoob said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT
> 
> AFTER SPENDING 1727389127 HOURS FIGURING ZEROMUS ON THE IOS
> I BEAT HIM
> ...



IV has one of the best endings in the series.  So satisfying.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 10, 2013)

THey just need to get the gameplay right again and FF games will get enjoyable imo.

I found XII and XIII to be ok stories but the gameplay was unable to keep my attention being much more like another game type.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 10, 2013)

FFIX and FFIV had the best endings in the series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2013)

Ah, I see FF thread discussion proceeding as planned.

Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 11, 2013)

So, if you are specifying that the XIII sequels are bad, does that mean you think XIII was good?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ah, I see FF thread discussion proceeding as planned.
> 
> Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.





Zaelapolopollo said:


> So, if you are specifying that the XIII sequels are bad, does that mean you think XIII was good?



 I too am curious about this. Was he ever clear about that?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 11, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> IV has one of the best endings in the series.  So satisfying.





Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFIX and FFIV had the best endings in the series.



yessssss

is it just me or is IV considerably harder in the DS / iOS versions?



Zaelapolopollo said:


> So, if you are specifying that the XIII sequels are bad, does that mean you think XIII was good?



absolutely not omg


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 11, 2013)

> Final Fantasy Network: Can you explain more about the story progression, where does the doomsday clock come into play, and what things can players do to play efficiently?
> 
> Director, Motomu Toriyama: The setting of the story indicates that the “remaining world time” is 13 days, but at first, Lightning is not necessarily going to be able to use all 13 days as she wishes. As Lightning saves people’s souls as the “Savior,” carrying out the works of a god, you can extend the remaining world time by one day. In the game, there is a clock UI that constantly shows the time of day. The player is to decide what course of action to take by referring to the clock and planning for any side-quests or events. It’s not really about using a sort of scheduler to map out efficient time management, but more about experiencing the world and letting it sink in naturally.
> 
> ...



Oh Toriyama


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 11, 2013)

> Toriyama: More than anything else, *this title* is part of the *first trilogy ever* *in* the *FINAL FANTASY* series.



Did he forget about X & X-2 already?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2013)

Two games don't make a trilogy, Asa.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 11, 2013)

Then what does? Three?? 

Either way if it is the first, then it sure is a hot mess of a disaster.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 11, 2013)

I can now see why The World doesn't like Laura Bailey.

She started to do the dub voice for Hiyori in Bleach.

...while also doing Mashiro and Harribel.

I mean, what the hell. This is like DBZ where Chris Sabat just spent every episode talking to himself.

I liked the original Hiyori voice.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Then what does? Three??
> 
> Either way if it is the first, then it sure is a hot mess of a disaster.



Actually, yes. A trilogy is comprised of three things.  Like the *Tri*force, Metroid Prime *Tri*logy, etc.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 11, 2013)

We can always pretend there was a game called 2-X that was all about Braska, Jecht and Auron.

It probably involves a love interest who was never so much as hinted at in any of the other games.

Because that's how Square rolls.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 11, 2013)

Part 5/6 already?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 11, 2013)

BrightlyGoob said:


> yessssss
> 
> is it just me or is IV considerably harder in the DS / iOS versions?



Can't speak about the iOS version, but yes, the difficulty was ramped up in the DS version.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 11, 2013)

The Advance version was pretty easy. I beat it with only minimal problems (I didn't play the new optional dungeons) from Dark Bahamut and Zeromus. Zeromus is only hard because he's a cheap, spamming SOB and Rydia couldn't even last through one damn attack.

But anyway, then I played the original SNES version, and it was significantly more challenging I thought. I had more trouble with bosses at any rate.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 14, 2013)

undecided



> “We did think about how fun it would be playing Type-0 on a HD television. In fact we did experiment with it, and it was definitely submersive. But unfortunately, there are no plans as of yet.”



Fucking cocktease Tabata


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2013)

XIV will be released way before Versus I can tell you that.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 14, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> We can always pretend there was a game called 2-X that was all about Braska, Jecht and Auron.
> 
> I*t probably involves a love interest who was never so much as hinted at in any of the other games.
> *
> Because that's how Square rolls.



Probably Yuna's or tidus mom because Auron was too much a of pimp so he leaves high priests daughters at alters to go on pilgrimages to fight the life wiping threat of Spira.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 14, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFIX and FFIV had the best endings in the series.



I like X's ending better than IX's XII also had a pretty good ending.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 15, 2013)

someone explain how monks deal damage in FFIII T_____T ?

after equipping my monk with new claws, his attack stats went from 83 to 183 and he went from hitting 1400's to 700's.........

his old claws dealt wind damage but he's not even hitting flying enemies so it shouldn't make that much of a difference eh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Nope I can not. Monks damaging is pretty inconsistent before FF 8.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like the whole deal with Versus being renamed XV has popped up again, this time through the company called Roen



> The fashion brand, Roen, is known to as the costume designer for Final Fantasy Versus XIII. Interestingly, Sokuho@Hokanko pointed out that on the brand's biography page, the game is actually listed as Final Fantasy XV, instead. Perhaps it's a typo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 16, 2013)

There's quite a simple explanation to it - a lot of games are called by their technical numbers in the development process. Spin-offs etc. would be called MGS5, FF15, RE6 and so on. This is quite common.

There really is no sound reason for Versus to be 15 if you use your head for a moment.

- 15 is clearly coming to the next gen, Versus wasn't developed for the next gen. No amount of tweaking can turn it into a sophisticated PS4 game of Agni's level at this point.

- Versus is still a FNC installment. It's impossible to cut out or re-wright all the commonly shared traces of the universe, such as Fal'Cie, L'Cie, myths etc. No way in hell would SE make a new FF related to the previous one. For them it's either a whole new project or burst.

- It's old. It's very, very old. What were the other departments doing all this time? XIII sequels require minimum manpower, and if all the other departments are free doing nothing Versus would have been finished a long time ago already. People seem to forget why Versus was taking so much time to begin with, it was being developed alongside XIII, Type-0 and 3d Birthday. All of which were draining the manpower. So if all of them are finished and something is still draining the manpower, what could it be...? Well? Well?




.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2013)

iOS is draining all of the man power


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 16, 2013)

BrightlyGoob said:


> someone explain how monks deal damage in FFIII T_____T ?
> 
> after equipping my monk with new claws, his attack stats went from 83 to 183 and he went from hitting 1400's to 700's.........
> 
> his old claws dealt wind damage but he's not even hitting flying enemies so it shouldn't make that much of a difference eh



Edit: Okay, from what I understand, every time a Monk's job level goes up, that Monk's barehanded attack power goes up by 2.  You probably lose that bonus when you equip claws, which explains what is going on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> - It's old. It's very, very old. What were the other departments doing all this time? XIII sequels require minimum manpower, and if all the other departments are free doing nothing Versus would have been finished a long time ago already. People seem to forget why Versus was taking so much time to begin with, it was being developed alongside XIII, Type-0 and 3d Birthday. All of which were draining the manpower. So if all of them are finished and something is still draining the manpower, what could it be...? Well? Well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already explained this.

FF14 and its subsequent REMAKE. They are just only now finishing work on it and getting people back to their respective teams/projects.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2013)

inb4Hatifnatten'sminirantaboutXIIIandSquarenix


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 16, 2013)

> I already explained this.


You have no knowledge to explain anything.

14 has nothing to do with anything. It's development cycle is completely separated from anything else SE does.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 16, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> You have no knowledge to explain anything.
> 
> 14 has nothing to do with anything. It's development cycle is completely separated from anything else SE does.




It isn't my interpretation. At its highest point, there were over 600 developers working on XIV A Realm Reborn(not counting outsourced subcontractors). And Wada himself has said in his shareholder investors meetings that working on XIV 2.0 in such a fashion,to get it out as fast as possible, actively pushed back their HD games platform strategy several years due to putting their other projects on hold while splitting up the other development teams to help.

Its not rocket science.

Also, don't presume to know what i know peasant


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 17, 2013)

I thought X had the best ending in the series and I'm not ashamed to say many tears were shed when I first finished that game. Especially when Yuna started whistling out to sea.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2013)

I had tons of feels towards IX's ending first time through. Especially when Garnet was running through the crowd.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 19, 2013)

^ agreed 100%


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Mar 19, 2013)

> So in other words, by obtaining visually appealing weapons and outfits, the character becomes that much stronger.



Because we totally needed more evidence that this game was going to be like Final Fantasy X-2.



> More than anything else, this title is part of the first trilogy ever in the FINAL FANTASY series.



If you just counted VII, Crisis Core, and Dirge of Cerberus, that would technically be a trilogy, even though there are other parts of the Compilation. It might be a stretch, but thanks to Interlude, isn't IV also a trilogy? This is like where he completely discounted Terra as the first female protagonist. I can understand why he wouldn't say Yuna, but Terra? Come on.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2013)

I hate what they did to Terra in Dissidia.  She was too vulnerable, where in her actual game she was grappling with the question of her humanity.  She had plenty of strong, confident, even humorous scenes in the game.  That she could kick huge amounts of ass was never in doubt, but that she might have been nothing more than a weapon worried her.

Kefka never exhibited that much influence on her in the game.  Matter of fact, that guy got his ass kicked all of the time and lucked out when he ascended to godhood.  And he somehow became super powerful between the confrontation at the gate (he got spanked again) and his execution of General Leo.  How do you go from being blown away by the mere wake of their advance to slaughtering Espers without hardly a thought?  All he'd done leading up to that was sit on a goddamn toilet!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I hate what they did to Terra in Dissidia.  She was too vulnerable, where in her actual game she was grappling with the question of her humanity.  She had plenty of strong, confident, even humorous scenes in the game.  That she could kick huge amounts of ass was never in doubt, but that she might have been nothing more than a weapon worried her.
> 
> Kefka never exhibited that much influence on her in the game.  Matter of fact, that guy got his ass kicked all of the time and lucked out when he ascended to godhood.  *And he somehow became super powerful between the confrontation at the gate (he got spanked again) and his execution of General Leo.*  How do you go from being blown away by the mere wake of their advance to slaughtering Espers without hardly a thought?  All he'd done leading up to that was sit on a goddamn toilet!



 I agree with the top about Terra, but the bolded is wrong. He was always that strong. He was stronger then any espers, but not Leo. That is why he needed an illusion to kill him. If he did get stronger between when he was blown away and to that point it was probably because he started draining power directly from espers. There is some evidence of this when he threw away Ifirit and Shiva.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 19, 2013)

So there's some rumors on 2chan that X HD will also include X-2.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2013)

Actually, he'd been draining power from espers for the longest time.  All the Mage Knights were like that.  Matter of fact, that method was proven to be wrong when magicite was discovered and magicite doesn't suddenly give you incredible power.  Suffice to say, the Empire didn't have any magicite until Kefka's raid on the village.

Kefka was a weak guy.  Even Celes could overpower him all by herself.  And after the raid on the Magitek Facility, the Empire didn't have anymore Espers to drain/convert into Magicite..  So how does he go from being a chump that the Returners routinely make a joke of to being a badass that can kill espers with a glance and make General Leo look like a a boy scout?  Especially when those same Espers were the ones that burned Vector the ground just weeks prior to, along with making Kefka blast-off gain Team Rocket style?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 19, 2013)

HD FFX + X-2 on the same disc confirmed. Not that I need that filler garbage, but it's nice to have more stuff for your money. At least gonna look at Yuna's ass in HD.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh awesome. Now when you buy dog shit, you get cat shit for free.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 19, 2013)

So you should like it, right? It's your favorite genre after all - shit.






.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 19, 2013)

I finished Final Fantasy XIII today, i bought the game in 2010 but it took me 3 years to gather the courage to actually play it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I finished Final Fantasy XIII today, i bought the game in 2010 but it took me 3 years to gather the courage to actually play it.



 wow it was 2011 for me...but still have not played much/finished it. So then...what is your opinion on it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 20, 2013)

Fucking hell, they actually made some substantial upgrades for HD. I'd be satisfied if they just got rid of low poly models, but they even tweaked high poly ones 

He looks so different now. Actually like his CGI model as opposed to nothing at all like before


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 20, 2013)

I like it 

As someone who hated X-2 but loved X...i grudgingly accept more for my money this time 

Hopefully next HD collection is 12 and Type Zero bundled .....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2013)

Or remastered versions pf VII to IX....


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 20, 2013)

Well damn, if the game is coming packed with FFX-2, then I would guess the best version to buy would be the PS3 version.  And here the game had almost made me purchase a Vita finally...guess it isn't time to get one of those.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Mar 20, 2013)

Wake me up when the graphics from the FMVs in the DS and PSP versions of Final Fantasy IV are used as the in-game graphics for Final Fantasy IV: The Complete Collection 3D.

Hot damn those graphics look great. All the more motivation to finally beat X before the remaster comes out.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 20, 2013)

How are you guys telling the graphics are better? I look at what was posted and i can't tell at all


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 20, 2013)

It seems SE has a lot of unreasonable faith in X-2, selling it separately for Vita.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 20, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Wake me up when the graphics from the FMVs in the DS and PSP versions of Final Fantasy IV are used as the in-game graphics for Final Fantasy IV: The Complete Collection 3D.



Jesus, this.  I thought I was gonna have a heart attack when I first saw that CGI, and then they showed gameplay footage and it was like...


----------



## The810kid (Mar 20, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I hate what they did to Terra in Dissidia.  She was too vulnerable, where in her actual game she was grappling with the question of her humanity.  She had plenty of strong, confident, even humorous scenes in the game.  That she could kick huge amounts of ass was never in doubt, but that she might have been nothing more than a weapon worried her.
> 
> Kefka never exhibited that much influence on her in the game.  Matter of fact, that guy got his ass kicked all of the time and lucked out when he ascended to godhood.  And he somehow became super powerful between the confrontation at the gate (he got spanked again) and his execution of General Leo.  How do you go from being blown away by the mere wake of their advance to slaughtering Espers without hardly a thought?  All he'd done leading up to that was sit on a goddamn toilet!



Well I only seen bits and pieces of what they did to Terra in Dissidia but in the original game she did have her moments. She questioned if she was capable of love and lost her will to fight for that whole yr. Now you want to talk about bad characterization of a main character after the original title then Cloud is who we should be discussing.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 20, 2013)

The810kid said:


> Well I only seen bits and pieces of what they did to Terra in Dissidia but in the original game she did have her moments. She questioned if she was capable of love and lost her will to fight for that whole yr. Now you want to talk about bad characterization of a main character after the original title then Cloud is who we should be discussing.



Terra was full of uncertainty and fear in FFVI.  The problem is that in Dissidia they made her latch onto the Onion Knight.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2013)

Tina was fine in Dissidia.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2013)

Goddamn if that amazon date is right thats so far from now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 22, 2013)

All the models are heavily upgraded. Holy fuck. My body is ready


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 22, 2013)

Pretty much everything in the game was upgraded. I'm fangasming here.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 22, 2013)

Final Fantasy X and X-2 to arrive on PS3??


----------



## lathia (Mar 22, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Goddamn if that amazon date is right thats so far from now.



That's just a pretend/tentative release date. They'll update once it's truly announced.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 22, 2013)

There's no reason for it to take that long anyway. It's already a year in development and it's only a remaster. I'd say in 2-3 months.


----------



## lathia (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm pretty ecstatic too. Will definitely purchase it for the Vita. Was x-2 pretty much confirmed to be the international version too, or we don't know yet? Can't find much on this other than the Famitsu scan. Wouldn't make sense to make one Int and the other not, but this is SE.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 22, 2013)

X-2 is international. X's international version is just a PAL version, there's no reason not to use int. ones at this stage.
I wonder if they have bonus discs as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2013)

I really wanna get this for Vita, but selling them separately? Really SE? It's like they're trying to make everyone buy the PS3 version.


----------



## lathia (Mar 22, 2013)

Could they fit both in one cartridge though? I know they could pump out an 8gb one, but would that be cost effective?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2013)

Even if it wasn't in one cartridge they could still sell them together. One for X, one for X-2.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2013)

Comparison shots don't look *that* different to me. 

But yeah... hooray 4 remakes hallelujah real gutsy move Square?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 22, 2013)

Just a few months ago I was really hoping they'd bundle X HD with Type-0. How sweet would that have been.

And now they don't even have plans for HD T0


----------



## Devil Child (Mar 22, 2013)

omg Lulu <3
and Auron looks even more badass with that hair and his sharp look

and here one example where you can see the huge difference:

Link removed


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2013)

They better not be $40 each on the Vita or something stupid like that. 

Otherwise I'll get the PS3 version.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 22, 2013)

X-2 International? So you get the extra dresspheres and stuff?

I need this game.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 24, 2013)

Every last bit of extra content from International versions in both games confirmed.

Crappy cam sneak peak - 

Looks really good. I'm surprised how sharp cgi looks. Doubt they re-rendered it though, but still, nice upscale.




.


----------



## Devil Child (Mar 24, 2013)

^
[YOUTUBE]85uwJr5M2n0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 24, 2013)

Hmm, as good as new models are they definitely decided not to go beyond PS2 moral capabilities. Dat Tidus's hexagon leg.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh wait, they are using the inferior Vita version for this trailer


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2013)

Dem    boobs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 24, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Oh wait, they are using the inferior Vita version for this trailer



the texture resolution increase on the PS3 version is around 16x the original ps2 game. Far beyond what the PS2 could handle at any time.

I think SE went up and beyond the average garbage HD 'remaster' like Capcom's DMC port(the only thing they changed on that one was the overall screen resolution and even then they did not even fix the 4:3 cutscenes let alone the crappy menu's.

This is on the level of Sony first party offerings.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 25, 2013)

none of that has anything to do with what I posted


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 25, 2013)

All this work to re-release X AND X-2... where the fuck are the remakes of V, VI, VII, and IX?!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 25, 2013)

on          ios


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 25, 2013)

I will burn down Squeenix if that happens.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 25, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> All this work to re-release X AND X-2... where the fuck are the remakes of V, VI, VII, and IX?!



Square-Enix likes to piss off their fanbase and know Final Fantasy X|X-2 HD is what the people wanted since their PS3 Tech Demo in 2005. 

Give Square-Enix 4 more years and they will show a Final Fantasy VII Tech Demo for the PS5 and for the game's 20th Anniversary and then announce Final Fantasy XII|Revenant Wings HD for the Vita.  It's how they operate.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2013)

dragonbattousai said:


> Square-Enix likes to piss off their fanbase and know Final Fantasy X|X-2 HD is what the people wanted since their PS3 Tech Demo in 2005.
> 
> Give Square-Enix 4 more years and they will show a Final Fantasy VII Tech Demo for the PS5 and for the game's 20th Anniversary and then announce Final Fantasy XII|Revenant Wings HD for the Vita.  It's how they operate.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 25, 2013)

dragonbattousai said:


> Square-Enix likes to piss off their fanbase


More like their fanbase likes to piss itself off. By being greedy unappeasable ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who only want more and more,  but ready to shit on SE the second something not to their precise, utopian individual liking is done 

Hey, I want full HD remake of this, and on this. But not of that and not on that. And I also want a blowjob from a pornstar while I play it.
SE is shit, they didn't do like I wanted.

There was a FF8 tech-demo for PS2, I don't remember anyone whining how every FF must be remade now because this was done.

But now it's a thing apparently.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2013)

The Final Fantasy Thread of iOS Exclusives!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 25, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> none of that has anything to do with what I posted



Of course it does, i was responding with incredulity about how you could possibly not see the difference between the models in that trailer and the PS3 models we see in these screenshots.




Gaawa-chan said:


> All this work to re-release X AND X-2... where the fuck are the remakes of V, VI, VII, and IX?!



It says "HD REMASTER" right on the front of the title. I don't know if you know anything about what goes into game development, but remaking a game from scratch is going to be a lot harder than uprezzing/swapping textures and increasing screen resolution of an already made game.

You simply could not redo a game like these kind for today's tech(especially games from PS1 or before) without scrapping everything of the original game. And i don't think most devs or pubs think that is worth the investment.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 25, 2013)

That is pretty awesome, but I wonder why that arm thing is still on him when he puts the suit on.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 26, 2013)

Yoichi Wada resigns as Square Enix CEO


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 26, 2013)

poor Wada, finally got the shaft


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Mar 26, 2013)

I still have to finish X before the HD Remaster comes out, but I don't mind interpreting the cost as paying for X-2. At least, I won't until I actually play it. I'm sure it will at least make me have less regret than buying Assassin's Creed 1 for $20.

I might get Final Fantasy V on the iOS, but I'd wish they would remake the main series games for the 3DS already.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's all the stuff people were wondering about the HD versions



> With the recent announcement of Final Fantasy X and Final Fantasy X-2′s HD Remaster treatment, Square Enix will be bringing both games to the PlayStation 3 and PlayStation Vita. Though the games will be on one Blu-ray for PS3, the company commented that the Vita’s cartridge size was a contributing factor in the decision to split them up for the Sony handheld. This comes via a new interview in Famitsu, out today.
> 
> Why is this? Well, the games themselves have remastered assets like character models (which include enemies) and environments, though those are usually less of a space hog than other elements. The cinematic sequences have been updated for an HD format, and as you can imagine, take up a considerably bigger file size since they are likely uncompressed. While not confirmed by Famitsu, remastered audio (lossless and uncompressed), also takes up a considerable amount of space.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> poor Wada, finally got the shaft



*FUCK* Wada.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2013)

RX-Domo-kun said:


> Yoichi Wada resigns as Square Enix CEO



 Halfway to finishing the turn around SE. Now we all know who else we are waiting to see leave.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 26, 2013)

Square sucks now and that is not going to change. I bet on it. Be prepared for FF13-10. They have stopped producing mainline FF games and transferred all the talent and time to producing games in the FF13 universe for the rest of time


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 26, 2013)

RX-Domo-kun said:


> Yoichi Wada resigns as Square Enix CEO




About fucking time.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like there will be another X/X-2 trailer

From an actual PS3 version

Dis gun b gud


----------



## Devil Child (Mar 27, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Looks like there will be another X/X-2 trailer
> 
> From an actual PS3 version
> 
> Dis gun b gud



really? where do you get that ?

Somehow I'm pretty excited for X-2 aswell. Both games are the perfect contrast for each other. Story-driven X first for me, then the superior gameplay system of X-2 afterwards.


----------



## lathia (Mar 27, 2013)

Trial of the Gods Co-op mode revealed



> Famitsu has a new feature on Final Fantasy X and X-2 HD this week. Square Enix provided new information about the game?s visual upgrades, revealed why the two releases are separate on the PS Vita, gave a progress update on development, and more.
> 
> We?ve rounded up details from the magazine below. Any additional leaked information will be added to this post.
> 
> ...



70%?! Fuck that noise... Probably won't be released till Q4 like I expected.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 27, 2013)

Replaying FFVII for the first time in years...

Well, I am intending to finish. I've started and abandoned several playthroughs.

I found an awesome hack that totally changed the gameplay and stuff, giving you new spells and Limits and all that jazz. Also makes the game a lot harder. 

But yeah, I'm being beaten over the head with the Nostalgia Hammer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 27, 2013)

The start of the game(Midgar to Flashback) is the best part of the game. It sets up and makes the rest of the game so enjoyable...in my opinion.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 27, 2013)

I remember playing a little of FFX when I was a lot younger, and I quit for some damn reason...but that was back when I was an ''anti-RPG'' noob. Now I can properly play both of these games and earn trophies too! 

If the Vita versions don't have cross-save, then I'll pass on those and just get the PS3 version.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2013)

How can the Vita version be split into two because of the amount of capacity when the thing is significantly stronger than the PS2???


----------



## lathia (Mar 27, 2013)

^ cartridge wise not graphics wise. I assume they don't want to start printing 8g cartridges if they get cheaper 4gb ones in bulk.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 28, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> If the Vita versions don't have cross-save, then I'll pass on those and just get the PS3 version.


They will now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 28, 2013)

> Over a month has passed since Sony brought the PlayStation 4 into the world and with it the promise of a Final Fantasy title for the next generation.
> 
> 
> Dengeki PlayStation caught up with several Japanese developers – including Square Enix – to poll them on a set of questions which included their thoughts on the all-new console’s reveal.
> ...


**


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 28, 2013)

Hard to anticipate a new FF, when recent ones are disappointing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 28, 2013)

Goova said:


> Hard to anticipate a new FF, when recent ones are disappointing



 what more needs to be said?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 28, 2013)

anything of value?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 28, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> anything of value?





Hatifnatten said:


> Ah, I see FF thread discussion proceeding as planned.
> 
> Versus is never coming, when is KH3, Toriyama is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), XIII sequels are terrible.


 
Yeah....you would know.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 29, 2013)

final fantasy v is out for ios


----------



## Kishido (Mar 30, 2013)

Geez I was bored and bought FFXIII-2 for 7 Euros cuz of my love for FF and this AFTER playing XIII... And damn... Played 3 hours and bored to shit... This will the first *main *console generation without a great FF...

But hey we got 3 XIII games...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 30, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Geez I was bored and bought FFXIII-2 for 7 Euros cuz of my love for FF and this AFTER playing XIII... And damn... Played 3 hours and bored to shit... This will the first *main *console generation without a great FF...
> 
> But hey we got 3 XIII games...



 How sad that eventually I am going to get XIII-2 and XIII-3...as soon as I get the nerve to play through XIII. Though when they become that cheap...which should not take long.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 30, 2013)

Superman said:


> How sad that eventually I am going to get XIII-2 and XIII-3...as soon as I get the nerve to play through XIII. Though when they become that cheap...which should not take long.



Well you really need good nerves... The 2 main characters are boring as fuck and the story is a mess... I don't give a shit about it nor I get what I'm doing after all


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 31, 2013)

any news on when ffx hd is coming out?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2013)

I still need to finish XIII and play XIII-2, for the sole reason that I've already bought them and will get very little if I try to sell them. I'm still only about halfway through the first one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2013)

that's emotional suicide Death


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah I rented XIII-2 for 5 days and after the first night i played it, i forgot i even had it until the 5th day. no fucks were given


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 31, 2013)

I wonder if they'll ever release another FF that I give a shit about.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 31, 2013)

SE is celebrating its 10th Anniversary of merging the two companies together by making a teaser site: 



> As of April 1st we’ve reached our 10th anniversary!
> 
> We hope you’ll continue supporting us going forward as well!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I wonder if they'll ever release another FF that I give a shit about.



 Have faith man...the XIII series is finally coming to a close.



dragonbattousai said:


> *SE is celebrating its 10th Anniversary of merging the two companies together* by making a teaser site:



Celebrating the beginning of terrible?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 1, 2013)

dragonbattousai said:


> SE is celebrating its 10th Anniversary of merging the two companies together by making a teaser site:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iWhGpo4XG6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 1, 2013)

I really hope they bring FF 14 to the Wii U. If not I will get it for Sony's Ps3 or Ps4 but I would rather play the MMO  with a tablet controller.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 18, 2013)

So I was playing my copy of FFIX on ePSXe (my ps1 memory cards are unreliable at best; the chances of them keeping saves are about 1/4 of the time, blegh), and I got to the part where Kuja is sending Zidane to get the Gulug Stone and he's trying to get the black mages to doubt Kuja, and then the game freezes.

I'm like, "Are you fucking kidding me?!  I'm on disc three and NOW you're choosing to stop working?!"  GUH.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2013)

Thats what you get for not playing on a PS.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 8, 2013)

So i got Star Ocean: The Last Hope along with the two Persona 2 games because I like to give things a fair shot. I mean, everyone hated on FFXIII and so I played it with a positive attitude. I bought it intending to love it and post about how wrong everyone was.

Sure that didn't happen and I never intend to play the game again but it's the thought that counts. 

Anyway the point of this post is me wondering about Square's business practices. Star Ocean is like, what, a fourth string franchise? Its' certainly no Final Fantasy is my point.

So why the hell can I buy SO4 International but not FFX-2 or FFXII International? Surely they would have been more profitable releases.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2013)

First Final Fantasy X-2 HD Screenshots


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 9, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> So I was playing my copy of FFIX on ePSXe (my ps1 memory cards are unreliable at best; the chances of them keeping saves are about 1/4 of the time, blegh), and I got to the part where Kuja is sending Zidane to get the Gulug Stone and he's trying to get the black mages to doubt Kuja, and then the game freezes.
> 
> I'm like, "Are you fucking kidding me?!  I'm on disc three and NOW you're choosing to stop working?!"  GUH.



I know that feels. Happened to me a few times.

Recently got a pretty nice emulator for my phone, so I've been running through FFIX again on that. Surprisingly decent UI for an app.


----------



## Death-kun (May 9, 2013)

My original FFIX game freezes no matter what right after the part where Regent Cid gets the keys to free everyone from the Desert Palace. He leaves the area after getting the keys, the screen goes black, but then the game never continues like it's supposed to.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 15, 2013)

Hey Gais, anyone excited about FF13-3 ? i know i am , i want to troll the shit out of Square again


----------



## Sinoka (May 15, 2013)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 16, 2013)

hahhaa screw attack !


----------



## Maycara (May 17, 2013)

So this was posted over in the FF14 beta forums and I thought it was a neat idea! Since we have a FF thread here already I didn't want to make a whole new thread for it. 


* 					What Order Did You Beat The Main Games In (And How Many times)? 				*

Simply question! In what order have you beaten the FF games in!  You can include spin offs if you like! Only include games you have  beaten but can give a example why you may not have beaten some of the FF  games!

*My List!*

I: I started with 1 back in 1989 when I was 5. Play all releases and remakes since then. (Total Times Beat: 5)

IV: Played this on SNES when it was labeled as "II". Did not know at the  time it was really part 4, I have since played pretty much every  release and remake since then. (Total Times Beat: 6)

VI: Played on SNES when it was labeled as "III" I have also played everyone release since then. (Total Times Beat: 4)

FF Mystic Quest: Oh my this game...was fun though. Only played it once though.(Total Times Beat: 1)

V: it is a okay game (total time beat: 1)

VII: This is when I discovered the series is all messed up with its  releases in American. I have since beat this game 13 times and on my 14  play through.
(Total Times Beat: 13)

II: Went back on played this one via a translations patch and emulator.  Played every release and remake since then.(Total Times Beat: 2)

III: Same as II with patch and Emulator, also played every release and patch since then.(Total Times Beat: 2)

Tactics: Played, beat, loved it. Also played everyone release and remake.(Total Times Beat: 4)

VIII: Played it release day, first time for me for the series since I  usually had to rely on my parents to buy these games.(Total Times Beat:  4)

IX: I played it...(Total Times Beat: 2)

Played several side series at this point like Crystal Chronicles and stuff...

X: First PS2 game and it was awesome.(Total Times Beat: 3)

XI: Second MMORPG after UO and I STILL have a char to this day and  started release day. Awesome game! ((Total playtime: 400-450 days for  current char, if we include my past char...like 800 days or so...)

XII: Fun game, okay story.(Total Times Beat: 2)

XIII: I actually really liked this game!(Total Times Beat: 1)

FF XIV: Played beta, played part 1 to end, and playing beta right now with you all!

XIII-2: It's pretty cool!(Total Times Beat: 1)

I have also played and beat several other spins offs and such.
Ya no FFX-2 because I never beat it because it was a pile of s*** I tossed it out my window.

Love the FF series, EVERY GAME! Except FFX-2, that game is s***.​ 

I wonder what other peoples lists are! As you can see I am a big FF fan, lol. Still even like there new stuff. Don't get the hate!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 17, 2013)

btw, FF XIV took really bad scores in japan....


----------



## Maycara (May 17, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> btw, FF XIV took really bad scores in japan....



Oh I know, I dislike aspects of it too. It did get much better with patches though. A Realm Reborn is shaping up to be pretty awesome.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 18, 2013)

Minzara said:


> Oh I know, I dislike aspects of it too. It did get much better with patches though. A *Realm Reborn is shaping up to be pretty awesome.*



the rental chocobo theme,the victory fanfare and the character creation music are epic.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 18, 2013)

I actually played the beta,the game is miles better than its first atrocity but still, it needs a lot of work to do.

Anyway, seeing as SquareEnix will focus  on social game snow ( lol new card game for vita ) i think they will resort to a lot of remakes from now on and very few new main titles, until next gen console pops in good into the market.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 18, 2013)

> *Note: don't expect unannounced titles in their official E3 line-up PR.*
> 
> I think the line-up is pretty much FFX|X-2, FFXIV, LR:FFXIII, and KH1.5HD.



Elysium fan website

No Final Fantasy Versus XIII/XV PS4 announcement then.

lolwut?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 18, 2013)

...................
Didnt they said at PS4 reveal expect a big announcement to come?
wtf is bigger announcement from Square ?
this ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2013)

That post means, 'don't expect SE to list their unannounced games on their E3 schedule before they announce them at E3, otherwise they would not be a secret".

Its common knowledge, i wonder why Asa posted that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 18, 2013)

I didn't read it like that before. Excuse me then.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2013)

dont worry about it.....we just got our biggest clue yet that they will be rerevealing versus at e3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 20, 2013)

Im really wondering what excuse they got this time for versus....


----------



## Disaresta (May 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Im really wondering what excuse they got this time for versus....



versus is coming along just fine, we thank you for your continued patience. Please look forward to news in the future.

only question after they drop this bombshell news will be: who's been patient about this game ever? Followed by me continuing to hate them.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 20, 2013)

I know right ?
Im seriously thinking that Square is trolling us all along so they can surprise us with something good, otherwise how do you explain Ito not directing any FF game when is arguably the best FF director...


----------



## Sinoka (May 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VDiaknF-qqI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 31, 2013)

New set!


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 31, 2013)

Dat Kefka


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 31, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Dat Kefka



I've got the original fanart if you want it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Amazon no longer selling Versus XIII?*






vapoware game is vapoware?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2013)

They're most likely dropping the Versus thing. Every piece of Versus merchandise is doing that and just presenting it as "Final Fantasy".


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2013)

Lol Versus. Nomura ran out of ideas. I told you so people.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 1, 2013)

What if it is FF15 destined for the PS4/Xbox One?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 21, 2013)

Thoughts on the PSP version of FFIV? Worth getting if you've never played the original?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 21, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> Thoughts on the PSP version of FFIV? Worth getting if you've never played the original?



YES.  But the DS version is even better, imo.  I'd pick them both up if I were you.  The PSP version is like the GBA version with a visual upgrade, bundled with After Years (which was really lame for the most part, imo).

The DS version has better enemy AI+move-sets (aka, it's tougher), and more customization, voice-acting, etc... it's not my 'ideal' version of FFIV but it is pretty darn close. The only thing I'd caution you on about it is that you'd want an Augment Guide before you even turn the game on.  You don't want to fuck up Augment distribution or accidentally miss an important Augment.  The game is too unforgiving for that to be something you can shrug off.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 21, 2013)

Kagutsuchi said:


> What if it is FF15 destined for the PS4/Xbox One?



wow i like how this was 100% accurate


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 21, 2013)

BrightlyGoob said:


> wow i like how this was 100% accurate



 I am not giving it credit with PS4/Xbox one was right around the corner. Nope.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay who else is pumped for FFX HD?
What kind of trophies do you all think will be in the game?

Defeating Omega, Nemesis, The Dark Aeons and Penance are obvious side-boss based ones
Obtaining and powering up the celestial weapons.
Most likely some blitzball based ones. (win the tournament game against the Luce Goers for example)
Successfully steal a certain number of times.
Unlock all overdrives for each character


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 12, 2013)

As long as they improved blitzball...I can be happy.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 12, 2013)

Superman said:


> As long as they improved blitzball...I can be happy.



I liked blitzball. I found it fun as hell, if a little easy whe you recruited a team of uber players like Ropp and Rin (Al Bhed in general were beasts at blitzball).


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 30, 2013)

FF13: It took me 20 hours playing and 25x tries(of the 75 hours total play time atm),but I just finally defeat Bahamut. 

Thanks to this guide,it only took me 1:56(m:s). Can now use  Bahamut as Eidolon/_gestalt mode_ 

2 more Eidolons to go


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2013)

Everyone's super pessimistic right now, so SE will have to prove that they have some intent to repair the damage 

*EDIT*

Fake -sigh-


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 3, 2013)

Disgaea 4(tactical RPG) has to be installed on the HDD(which is almost 3 GiB with bersion 1.01 update) and you can play it for 500-1000(!) fucking hours. And there is also dual audio(choosing Japanese or English dub).

So,how come Square-Enix  still can't do that?Since FF13 run on 1080P resolution ffs? Are the some Japanese companies/people really afraid of using new technologies??


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2013)

So how is XIV if anybody has gotten it yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Square Enix announces Theatrhythm Final Fantasy Curtain Call for 3DS*

It's in next week's Jump. Brand new sequel. 200+ tracks, 60+ characters, new Versus Battle Mode, releasing in Japan in Spring 2014.



the best FF of all time is getting a sequel 

suck it FFXIII


----------



## Reyes (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Sep 11, 2013)

STILL no word on a English release


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2013)

We'll probably get a western release on iOS/Android only because the userbase is much larger than it is for gaming systems.

I would be pissed about this port if I wasn't getting a Galaxy Note 3 next month.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtwN72UEmwM[/YOUTUBE]

-Action RPG combined with TPS(3rd persoon shooter) and almost open sandbox elements.
-You can fucking switch characters and weapons(trough teleportation and summoning) mid-battles!!!
-Covers everywhere
-You can even move debris,for clearing new paths.
-Giant creatures and armies,climbing airships


The first game to buy when I have my PS4


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 24, 2013)

> "We've been with Lightning for 10 years. We would love for her to be one of those iconic characters that live on well after the game is done," Kitase said as we wrapped up our interview. "This is the first trilogy of the series. This is the first strong female protagonist we've ever had in Lightning. We would definitely love for it to become one of those legacy titles, like Final Fantasy VII..."
> 
> "We would love for Lightning to become something like that and carry on the legacy."


----------



## lathia (Oct 24, 2013)

Horrible.... I cared more for Yuna and her Twilight love story than Light's. How dare you force feed me Lighting Square.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2013)

Lightning can eat my dick.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Lightning can eat my dick.



Do you want me to google it and send pics?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 25, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Lightning can eat my dick.


Wants some horsedick??


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Square Enix has "discussed" letting Eidos work on Final Fantasy - could be "very interesting"*



> "Obviously, Square Enix bought out Eidos a number of years ago, and now we have direct access to American development teams," observed Abe. "That's certainly been discussed within the company, the possibility of say, Eidos or maybe someone else to look after or maybe take on the Final Fantasy series.
> 
> "And we obviously haven't decided anything concrete, but if we find the right team of developers, the right people who really wanted to do it, and we had the right game, then yes, certainly we'd think about it."
> 
> ...





good or bad guys?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2013)

Good. It could be a change of pace to give some western gameplay systems and technical flourish to a japanese setting, and tell some of these stories in a new way. As long as the plot is good and characters great. I got into FF for those two things after all, not the gameplay or anything arbitrary like that.

What i would like to see is someone like Tabata or Yoko Taro(lol not happening but i can dream) taking a team to Eidos Montreal or something like that, and they both do a joint J/RPG project with inspiration from both western and japanese media.

That's something i've been waiting for for a long time, and might possibly give the japanese or the western audiences a more open mind on "Japanese" or "Western games".

What i'm proposing is different from DMC in that its not just some western dev team coming in and taking a property and making it "western and modern trendy", but instead a true fusion of ideas that works well.

Agni's Philosophy was something somewhat close to what i'm thinking of, but not all the way there. Its gotta be something imaginative


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Lightning can eat my dick.



dont give the bitch the satisfaction of tasting any dick at all. she should just eat her own and save us all the ass pain of being fucked by her.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 30, 2013)

Get a messgae from JDJgaming: _This order is marked as Shipped(30 October 2013).
-Your Order Contains: 1 x Final Fantasy XIII-2 (Ultimate Hits) (AS)_

It's on the way,with Hong Kong Post



Malvingt2 said:


> *Square Enix has "discussed" letting Eidos work on Final Fantasy - could be "very interesting"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better hope they make it dual-audio and you have to install on the HDD(faster loading times).



Inuhanyou said:


> Good. It could be a change of pace to give some western gameplay systems and technical flourish to a japanese setting, and tell some of these stories in a new way. As long as the plot is good and characters great. I got into FF for those two things after all, not the gameplay or anything arbitrary like that.
> 
> What i would like to see is someone like Tabata or Yoko Taro(lol not happening but i can dream) taking a team to Eidos Montreal or something like that, and they both do a joint J/RPG project with inspiration from both western and japanese media.
> 
> ...


Eidos Studios knows what to do.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 6, 2013)

Still going to get Kingdom Hearts 3 first but FFXV is looking damn good though aI'm still hyped as hell for FFX/X-2-HD and Lightning Returns (I like Lightning, she's one of my favorite lead characters in FF).. Can't wait to play though my favorite game of all time again (FFX) and I thought X-2 was pretty fun s well and I'm looking forward to seeing how they end the FFXIII trilogy.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 7, 2013)

Got my FFXIII-2 Ultimate Hits(Asian) since Tuesday afternoon(waked up by delivery carrier),currently at 10:07(hours:minutes) of total playtime. 

Traveling trough Time and Space is awesome


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 7, 2013)

Now to take a trip down Final Fantasy's memory lane. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uc_TuNFhcI[/YOUTUBE]

Is it just me or does anyone else really not like Necron's theme?
It's the only one I can honestly say I dislike. All the others range from good to awesome even the first one which was stuck using the same battle theme for everything. My ranking though would go like this:

1) Invisible Depths
2) Dancing Mad
3) The Extreme
4) Born Anew
5) The Final Battle (FFIV)
6) The Battle For Freedom
7) One Winged Angel
8) Decisive battle
9) Demise
10) The Final Battle (FFV)
11) Nascent Requiem
12) Battle to the Death
13) Battle scene 2
14) Awakening
15) Battle scene
16) The Final Battle (FFIX)

How about you guys?


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 7, 2013)

I've always thought that _One Winged Angel_ was a good track, although a bit overrated by the fans...but after hearing it alongside the other boss themes, I can understand why it is so popular. It really stands out and brings out the epic quality of a final boss fight. I'm also impressed with the FFVIII theme -- it starts off as eerie, and then kicks into another gear. _Dancing Mad_ is also great. Uematsu is ridiculously good.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 7, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> I've always thought that _One Winged Angel_ was a good track, although a bit overrated by the fans...but after hearing it alongside the other boss themes, I can understand why it is so popular. It really stands out and brings out the epic quality of a final boss fight. I'm also impressed with the FFVIII theme -- it starts off as eerie, and then kicks into another gear. _Dancing Mad_ is also great. Uematsu is ridiculously good.



Of course he is, he's a musical genius though I have to give major props to Hamuzu for FFXIII's soundtrack. I loved everything from the character themes, to the area themes, Ragnarok, Promise, Atonement. Ironically the final boss theme was one of the weakest tracks in the game. Still good, don't get me wrong but Born Anew beats Nascent Requiem any day.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 8, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> Now to take a trip down Final Fantasy's memory lane.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uc_TuNFhcI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Literally the only think in 9 I can bring myself to hate is the final battles theme. It's made all the worst by being proceeded by what is possibly the best boss theme in the series...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 22, 2013)

*This is the first trilogy of the series. This is the first strong female protagonist we've ever had in Lightning.*"

.
.
.
.
WHAT?

Has Lightning destroyed the minds of everyone who works at Square? We have Nomura and Toriyama giggling about how they love to make her boobs bounce and how she's like a daughter to them...and now this?

Fucking hell.

Also FFIV and FFXII have the best final boss themes. OWA was decent in the game but it was Advent Children that made it legendary.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 22, 2013)

Bhunivelze looks fucking awesome


----------



## Reyes (Nov 23, 2013)

If 13-2 ending was bullshit, apparently Lightning returns is even worse


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 27, 2013)

look what i made!



> *Hundreds of Japanese Gamers Return Lightning Returns After Finding Out It’s Not a Dress-up Sim*
> 
> “I started up the game and suddenly I had to fight things,” said Hitoshi Tomimoto, “Five minutes of this and I shut it off and headed straight back to the store. This is not what was advertised on the internet. You don’t create a pretty girl to have her fight monsters. I saw all the costumes she could wear and I was transfixed by the possibilities which made me want to get the game in the first place. I was hoping  instead that it might have been a dating simulator after the first fight, but then I realized I got tricked into buying a dirty action game.”
> 
> ...






[Source]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 28, 2013)

^ 

If it weren't for the tone of the article, I might have actually believed it was real.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2013)

That was quite a funny read.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if they made a  lightning dress up game on iOS


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 28, 2013)

i must be the only one who's cringing at the lightning returns ending 


steer clear of the tumblr tag if you don't want spoilers


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 29, 2013)

BrightlyGoob said:


> i must be the only one who's cringing at the lightning returns ending
> 
> 
> steer clear of the tumblr tag if you don't want spoilers



*Spoils self*

...

*Spits out drink*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Omg... omg... you've got to be kidding me...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2013)

Spoil me spoil me now.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Spoil me spoil me now.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Lightning defeats Bhunivelze, everyone in the main cast re-unites, Caius lets Yeul go with Noel, Hope is a kid again, the Eidolons and Mog go disappear and soar away like Megazords, blah blah. Then the main cast gather and are transported to Earth. I'm not sure if Lightning created our solar system or simply teleported here. Yes, our earth. It appears the cast split up and landed in different parts of the world like how the autobots landed in the transformers movie. 

The epilogue shows her staring at green scenery in the train. She steps out of the train, wearing a loose pink shirt cardigan thingy over a pink tee, khaki chinos and high heels, basically modern human clothing. She smiles and walks confidently, and french words can be seen on a building in the background. She's in France, going somewhere. She stares off into a bright day, and the camera pans upwards and beyond. That's the ending.


----------



## Impact (Nov 29, 2013)

What bullshit did I just read


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2013)

Zidane said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]S_q3fip9U0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

oh man


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2013)

literally they could not have ended this shittercoaster any better. truly all their fucks were lost when deciding to make LR. Now lets fire toriyama and never let him touch this series again.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 1, 2013)

Maybe I'm  something but what exactly is wrong with Lightning Returns' ending? Yes I've watched it and I thought it was a good ending, mostly because that's pretty much how I thought the game was going to end. The final battle was bloody epic with my new favorite final boss theme ever, not just in Final Fantasy.

Link removed

Can't fucking wait until Feburary 14th so I can finish what has been one of my favorite trilogies ever. They did a damn job with Final Fantasy 13 and I can't wait to see what Final Fantasy 15 brings to the table.


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> look what i made!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2013)

honestly how can LRs ending be considered good. It was the biggest cluster fuck i've ever seen. shit even made the zelda timeline and the plot of kingdom hearts look like coherent, understandable gold mines. 

different strokes though I suppose.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 1, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> honestly how can LRs ending be considered good. It was the biggest cluster fuck i've ever seen. shit even made the zelda timeline and the plot of  look like coherent, understandable gold mines.
> 
> different strokes though I suppose.



Well to be fair it did sound like the characters were explaining what was going on, it might make more sense when we see it in english. To say it makes Kingdom Hearts look understandable is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2013)

Lightning returns FF13


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> Well to be fair it did sound like the characters were explaining what was going on, it might make more sense when we see it in english. To say it makes Kingdom Hearts look understandable is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

This shit make KH look like Shakespeare


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Lightning returns FF13



 HA! Must spread rep.


----------



## lathia (Dec 16, 2013)

Velocity said:


> So it was confirmed today that the PS3 and Vita versions of FFX/X-2 HD are releasing on the same day (March 18th in the US, March 21st in Europe) and both are available in physical and digital. The only real difference is that the physical version of the Vita release will come with a download code for X-2 while the PS3 version has X-2 on the disc. $40 regardless of what console you buy the two games for, as well.
> 
> Methinks I'll get the Vita version.



I was hoping for some sort of collector's edition for the Vita version, but that doesn't seem likely. I don't know what to do anymore. I hope they don't shaft the Vita version with lag and what not.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 26, 2013)

> *Final Fantasy X Scenario Writer On The Possibility Of Final Fantasy X-3*
> Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD Remaster released today in Japan, along with its Ultimania book. In an interview in the book, Final Fantasy scenario writer Kazushige Nojima mentioned the possibility of a third Final Fantasy X game.
> 
> *“If there’s enough demand, then we may possibly see new developments,” says Nojima on the subject of a possible third installment of the Final Fantasy X series. “I would personally like to see a sequel like X-3.”*




Fuck you Nojima. Fuck you, and Toriyama. Fuck you both. With a metal stick.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 26, 2013)

So basically Lightning Returns tanked hard, and now they're thinking: "Hmm, what other FF we can cash on quickly. Can't have 15 yet, everyone hates 13 even more now and 12 would demand too much actual effort. Oh yeah! We just released X HD and the demand is high! You three guys there! Make a sequel!".

Ugh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

X-3? Oh god no.
Please don't.
Nothing good can come of that.
I liked the dress/combat in x-2 since it was different as hell,flowed well and actually worked(unlike FF 13-anything), but the plot?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 26, 2013)

Velocity said:


> So it was confirmed today that the PS3 and Vita versions of FFX/X-2 HD are releasing on the same day (March 18th in the US, March 21st in Europe) and both are available in physical and digital. The only real difference is that the physical version of the Vita release will come with a download code for X-2 while the PS3 version has X-2 on the disc. $40 regardless of what console you buy the two games for, as well.
> 
> Methinks I'll get the Vita version.



 Damn...I would have to get Vita then. Also can Vita play the older version of PSP games?



Joakim Mogren said:


> Fuck you Nojima. Fuck you, and Toriyama. Fuck you both. With a metal stick.





Joakim Mogren said:


> So basically Lightning Returns tanked hard, and now they're thinking: "Hmm, what other FF we can cash on quickly. Can't have 15 yet, everyone hates 13 even more now and 12 would demand too much actual effort. Oh yeah! We just released X HD and the demand is high! You three guys there! Make a sequel!".
> 
> Ugh.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> X-3? Oh god no.
> Please don't.
> Nothing good can come of that.
> I liked the dress/combat in x-2 since it was different as hell,flowed well and actually worked(unlike FF 13-anything), but the plot?



 And what...what would possibly be the storyline? Everything is gone that is a threat and if they do a time skip with completely different characters and ignore everything from the previous games everyone will hate it. I know I will. No no no please do not ruin X like you did all of 13 and it's sequels.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 26, 2013)

The idea of a sequel to *FINAL* Fantasy is retarded in the first place. Because each game is exactly that - a final, finished story. Completely resolved by the end. But somehow managing 2 sequels is just... full retard.

Sequels can only work if you either plan from the beginning or leave enough unanswered questions to work with in the future. When you have a completely resolved story all you can do for a sequel is retcon and rehash, resolving in a complete garbage devoid of any scale and tension. Exactly what we got in X-2, XIII-2, XIII-3.

Another business is an anthology, like Ivalice series, set in the same world but involving completely different events with different people, in different time periods. Which is wonderful and we should have more of that. But that requires talent and effort. All they want to do is squeeze some easy money from already established and popular stuff, like Yoonah.

Ironically enough they tried to do exactly that, an anthology of sorts, with Fabula. The monumental failure of that attempt amuses me to this day 

With X-3 I dunno, pregnant Yuna discovers some ancient ruins and releases some evil foppish bisho they have to fight together with Tidus. Or some similar filler level garbage. And for retcon - FFX was all just a dream, and the real game takes place in FF13 world, so we can have Lightning, who is totally fan favorite and the face of japanese gaming.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 26, 2013)

I can see what you mean by the word Final would not necessarily mean it would have to finish in one game. Though by all accounts the almost all if not all main title's do not seem to have stories that would strecth to multiple titles.

 And yeah the next title could start and anthology. Ivalice's was alright but to me did not feel all that complete to me. They could have done more expand some certain stories. They still could but I do not see how . And yeah Fabula was such a disaster...Lighting had potential.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 26, 2013)

X-3 is an AU where everyone goes to high school together and there is no such thing as Sin and Auron is the teacher and Seymour is the evil Principal.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 26, 2013)

they are considering because X and X-2 were very popular in japan. Like the most popular out of any game since that time anyway

although i think they should save that ambition for a new IP or some other game


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2013)

Audio drama from FFX/X-2 HD.

Makes Dirge of Cerberus sound like Legacy of Kain.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 27, 2013)

Square Enix lately doing the impossible and making FF7 "compilation" not the worst thing to come out of their doors.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 27, 2013)

what was wrong with FF7 compilation? Besides dirge of course. I thought AC was a good movie, certainly not shakespere but it was ever only intended to be fanservice anyway. And FFCC was an actual good game on the PSP, with a pretty good story.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 27, 2013)

AC was a complete rehash of FF7 without a single new or original idea, fanservice is not an excuse to be lazy, CC was a mediocre filler with a terrible story, BC was even worse.
All of above were nothing but cheep retcons for the sake of milking the established universe. Not a single one tried to actually move forward, because that's too risky and might not sell. Ironically enough Cerberus was probably their best attempt, despite awful retcons and the thick layers of cheese that hold the entire game together, there were at least some tiny attempts to broaden the universe and move on. Shame it was wasted on cheaply made shooter, if that was an actual RPG they might have gone places, who knows.
Probably not


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 27, 2013)

uh....okay. All i can say is i disagree with those assertions.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2013)

I agree that DoC was definitely the most ambitious title of the Compilation even though it sucked.

I liked AC because it's pretty and has cool music.

Don't like Crisis Core as Zack is really overrated.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 28, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I agree that DoC was definitely the most ambitious title of the Compilation even though it sucked.
> 
> I liked AC because it's pretty and has cool music.
> 
> Don't like Crisis Core as Zack is really overrated.


On any technical level I love AC. Hell, I have the blu ray.
It's to this day one of the best looking CGI movies.

It's clearly where all the attention went.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2013)

Joakim does have a bit of a point. Ac did not really mve forward but kind of just close the book on the events of FF7. To little of years passed between AC and 7 and involved to much of the same things.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 28, 2013)

Not a bit. A lot. All of it


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2013)

nope         .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2013)

yeah, it was supposed to be fan-service after all. that's the point. Its just popcorn stuff, its not going to expand the story. Its like any other anime movie of a franchise, except CG and with a bigger budget i'm guessing.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2013)

FFXHD Soundtrack


Listening to it now. I can say for certainty though that the original "Battle witH Seymour" is still the best.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah, I'm sure they went to Cannes Festival with it and promoted it heavily as the important continuation of a story, because it was just a fanservice popcorn flick 

Face it, it's shit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2013)

Sexy Kadaj, sexy music, who cares about everything else.

You know what would have been cool for XHD? If they removed the Auto-Life for the final aeon battles. They are YOUR aeons remember. You could essentially make your own challenge, your own boss. Give them all great stats andskills and etc.. It be interesting I think.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2013)

X-3? Most definitely.
Translation of the audio drama


> Welp, so you can judge by yourselves instead of relying on my not-so-good summary, I've translated the audio drama for you. I took some liberties, but I think I got all the pyrefly-related terms right. I hope. Oh, but I should warn you I didn't even try with the new characters' names, and toward the end I just called the boy Kuru because I sure as hell got tired of typing the whole name. Anyway, in case the wall of white text isn't indicative enough: SPOILERS.
> 
> Tidus: It has been two years since the Eternal Calm began.
> I have obtained a new life.
> ...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2013)

The rest of it


> Wakka: Two shoopuffs?
> Kurugum: The second one just appeared there one morning.
> Wakka: Where did it even come from?! Wasn't the Moonflow shoopuff supposed to be the last of its kind?
> Kurugum: There were two up until three years ago, but it appears the male one was attacked and killed by Sin. There is evidence that this is the same shoopuff.
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 29, 2013)

I am not reading that. sorry but no.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 3, 2014)

You're not gonna believe this. SE is making a whole new game for.... 











mobiles.

this


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 3, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> You're not gonna believe this. SE is making a whole new game for....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just what in the hell is this suppose to be?


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 3, 2014)

I can tell you what it's not supposed to be.

Anything good.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 3, 2014)

maybe it has something to do with FFVIII?


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 3, 2014)

Very much possible.



But:


> social





> mobile


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 3, 2014)

yeah its probably mobile, geh


----------



## rac585 (Jan 3, 2014)

well they did recently put ffviii-hd on steam so fingers crossed for a mobile port.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 3, 2014)

Nah, that's out of question. They're making it with gloops, a social game developer. So it's not a port.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 3, 2014)

PS4 is still not available everywhere


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah in its home territory LOL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2014)

For real? I have not been keeping up o news for the ps4.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 3, 2014)

My god, they really went with the whole Tidus's head exploding and landing next to Yuna, and Tidus wanting to fuck Yuna scenario. 

Holy fucking shit.  I've seen better written hentai doujis.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 3, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> I can tell you what it's not supposed to be.
> 
> Anything good.



its a sad state, there is so much executive meddling in square now that they can maintain any kind of constancy.  I doubt very much anyone there actually wants to make this fucking game. Whatever it ends up being.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Well...well...and hear me out here...the last time they were in such disarray and looked like it was on collapse we got the start of the FF series.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 4, 2014)

Superman said:


> Well...well...and hear me out here...the last time they were in such disarray and looked like it was on collapse we got the start of the FF series.


Last time they had competent people though. That's the important part.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2014)

they have competent people right now  they just aren't at the top making the decisions


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 4, 2014)

so they don't have competent people


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2014)

i don't know how you got that from that, but okay  it means the same anyway


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 4, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> X-3? Most definitely.
> Translation of the audio drama





Zaelapolopollo said:


> The rest of it




That sounds like bad fanfiction.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 4, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> That sounds like bad fanfiction.



now now...lets not insult the fanfiction


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 4, 2014)

> X-3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Last time they had competent people though. That's the important part.





Inuhanyou said:


> they have competent people right now  they just aren't at the top making the decisions





Joakim Mogren said:


> so they don't have competent people





Inuhanyou said:


> i don't know how you got that from that, but okay  it means the same anyway



 Was it not at their lowest that they searched high and low in their company for that series? Even if the competent people did ot have a voice then? Come on Joakim have a little more Fa....have some fai....have some...cake....


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 4, 2014)

They had like 5 people in the "company" back then. All of whom were competent.

And no, it was solely Sakaguchi's idea.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> They had like 5 people in the "company" back then. All of whom were competent.
> 
> And no, it was solely Sakaguchi's idea.



 If they were all so competent then how did they end up in that situation in the first place?

 And I never said it was Sakaguchi's idea solely.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 4, 2014)

Because they weren't doing what they were competent at.

Once they got relocated to Tokyo and put their shit together, they made FF.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 6, 2014)

I gotta say, I really liked both XIII and XIII-2 and I'm sure  I'll like Lightning Returns as well but X-2 is just such a stupid idea. X was brilliant, heck isn't not only my favorite FF game but my favorite game period. X-2 was not needed and a bit of a disappointment though I still liked the game a fair bit, it wasn't bad but X-3 seriously? I'll just get Lightning Returns and wait for my KH3 thank you very much.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2014)

don't see how you like 13-2 and LR when they are objectively even worse games then that


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

> I gotta say, I really liked both XIII and XIII-2 and I'm sure  I'll like Lightning Returns as well but X-2 is just such a stupid idea. X was brilliant, heck isn't not only my favorite FF game but my favorite game period. X-2 was not needed and a bit of a disappointment though I still liked the game a fair bit, it wasn't bad but X-3 seriously? I'll just get Lightning Returns and wait for my KH3 thank you very much.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 7, 2014)

x-2 was better than 13-2 and 13 for that matter


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

nope.

anything that has -*number* is equally terrible.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2014)

so your saying games that are technically sequels but don't have a number are better?


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

We're talking FF here, but yes.

Even the worst sequel is still slightly better because it doesn't sound as amazingly retarded as X-2, or XIII-2. It telegraphs that game gonna be shit just from the title.
I have no words how stupid that is, and how painfully whoever came up with that idea should be punished.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2014)

i think we all know who made it up, and we all know who should be punished for that  its plainly obvious to see who the culprit of this problem is


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2014)

Um, i was actually talking about Kitase for putting Toriyama and Daisuke in charge of even making a sequel to X, thereby setting the precedent for sequels...but Toriyama definitely was apart of it.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

Why wouldn't he put Toriyama in charge? Back then it seemed logical, he was the original writer, X was a huge success. He can be shamed for even conceiving the idea of a sequel, but it was nothing out of ordinary for Square. It's not like the idea couldn't work at all.

The point was whoever came with the idiotic concept of putting "2" after 10, and we know only Toriyama would think of something so stupid.

No, Kitase has nothing to do with any problems sequels have. It's 100% Trolliyama.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2014)

Toriyama was only one of 3 writers, with Nojima being the lead and Toriyama and Daisuke being the editors. In X-2 Daisuke and Toriyama were both the lead writers.

But i wasn't talking about putting Toriyama in charge, i'm talking about okaying a sequel of X to begin with


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

Out of 3 writers only Toriyama was ever going for directorship, he was an event planner before that apart from writing. Nojima and Watanabe only wrote scenarios and had no interest/business doing anything else.
It made perfect sense to make him direct a sequel. Maybe it'll do good and Square would have a new full-fledged director.

Sadly it did. And he became one.

Kitase only did what Square was doing as a whole at the time. They wanted to do sequels and remakes of almost everything back then. We are lucky with how little we got away, Toriyama might have directed VII remake or something.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2014)

The fact of the matter is that a majority of the leadership in SE was bad at the time, and is still bad for doubling down on these sequels. You keep going back to Toriyama as if he was the reason for the sequel of FFX existing, my point being that he wasn't the main one. Whether he was a writer on FFX or an event planner or anything, it doesn't make a difference. The decision was bad, and Kitase okaying it lies it at his feet for being in a higher position than toriyama for the ffx project


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

You keep missing the point. _*Square*_ is the reason why X sequels exist. Square is the reason why there could have been even more sequels.
We would have gotten sequels to something in any case.

The reason why what we got was so stupid, tasteless and incompetent is Toriyama.

It's not like sequels couldn't have been at least decent. They could never be great given the original stories, but decent? Sure. IV sequel was decent enough, A2 was actually good.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 7, 2014)

the tactics games ooze quality though. in fact tactics 2 is the only sequel to a ff i ever want to see again. and its likely the last thing square will ever do.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2014)

yes well, that's tactics. completely different ballgame 

Also, i could have sworn Joakim just said that sequels numbered are automatically bad  but that would mean that it doesn't matter who works on them correct?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 7, 2014)

X-2 is better than X -"insert ridiculous lame subtitle here", i would even say it was a brilliant idea.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 7, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> don't see how you like 13-2 and LR when they are objectively even worse games then that



 Since when did an opinion,  which is subjective by definition, become objective? 

That not withstanding, I simply liked XIII-2 better (I didn't say I didn't like X-2 if that's what you're implying), I can't rate LR yet because it isn't out what I said was I'd most likely end up liking it too because I really enjoyed the first two games.



Disaresta said:


> x-2 was better than 13-2 and 13 for that matter



Well that would be your opinion, I respect that and I really don't want to get into an argument about it so let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 7, 2014)

I STILL...have not restarted XIII....to finish it.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

Superman said:


> I STILL...have not restarted XIII....to finish it.


Wait till FF PS4 Collection


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 7, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Wait till FF PS4 Collection



 PS4 which I will get eventually when there is something actually out for it. And I will get a 360 eventually as well...and finally a Xbox1.

 Is Xbox1 really outselling PS4? I know wrong thread and all but still.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey guys, since i have played the japanese version of ff13 lightning  returns  does anyone want any specific info about it or its characters ?
If so i could provide you if you're interesting before buying the game


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

Superman said:


> Is Xbox1 really outselling PS4? I know wrong thread and all but still.


Yes, by 1.2 million. Sony just sold >4 mils


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 7, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Hey guys, since i have played the japanese version of ff13 lightning  returns  does anyone want any specific info about it or its characters ?
> If so i could provide you if you're interesting before buying the game



 There is only going to be one person here getting that game, if he has not already gotten it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 7, 2014)

we already know   Its the same characters from the previous games, and they eventually beat the bad guy and blahblahblah 13 series is over, thanks for playing

also, there are 50+ games coming out for PS4 this year, i'm pretty sure there's going to be something you want to play


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 7, 2014)

Superman said:


> There is only going to be one person here getting that game, if he has not already gotten it.


Im not surprised that many lost faith in them...
heck you guys read the announcement today, they cancelled hitman 6 and they making mobile hitman game....



Inuhanyou said:


> we already know   Its the same characters from the previous games, and they eventually beat the bad guy and blahblahblah 13 series is over, thanks for playing
> 
> also, there are 50+ games coming out for PS4 this year, i'm pretty sure there's going to be something you want to play


yeah well the thing is they changed some things listening to the fans but they butchered some other and they did the worse the ever could....


*Spoiler*: __ 



THEY BROUGHT BACK TEEN HOPE T_T




Im more excited about Sora No Kiseki both first chapter and second coming for PC!
I have the original SC ported from Japan ages ago and now finally after begging Xseed after ages they will publish it XD


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 7, 2014)

> “With the previous games, you didn’t really get the chance to look around the world, interact with people’s lifestyles and observe what’s going on,”



Well no fucking shit. And who made them like that?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 7, 2014)

Old article, but came across it the other day and thought it was interesting:


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 8, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> heck you guys read the announcement today, they cancelled hitman 6 and they making mobile hitman game....



is this for real? has to be a joke. fuck it square, follow capcoms example, lets see where it gets you.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 8, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> is this for real? has to be a joke. fuck it square, follow capcoms example, lets see where it gets you.


Yeap

I have no clue what exactly their business plan is..


As for the Lightning returns being  similar to majoras mask , if you really expect that you will be disappointed....


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 8, 2014)

That new social game turned out to be:


this

*Glorious Blaze: The Princess of Destiny and the 8 Soldiers*



> While we don’t know much about what it’s about or how it plays, we do know that there is the suggestion of at least two different energy bars—AP for Action points and BP for Battle points bars—based on the freebies being given to those who’ve been lucky enough to get into the game so far.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 9, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> That new social game turned out to be:
> 
> 
> this
> ...


Lol,interesting , Square think that by flooding us with social games they will make money....
How the heck  the worse people  are getting promoted at Square?


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 13, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> That new social game turned out to be:
> 
> 
> this
> ...



For fuck sake SE,just bring out XV already


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 13, 2014)

SE will bring 15 Glorious Blazes before they'll bring 15th Final Fantasy.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 29, 2014)

Recap of FF XIII and XIII-2 made in 16 bit style, and the most amazing thing is that this is not fan made, it was actually made by Square-Enix themselves.

[YOUTUBE]fQrBSO74DzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deimos (Jan 29, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Recap of FF XIII and XIII-2 made in 16 bit style, and the most amazing thing is that this is not fan made, it was actually made by Square-Enix themselves.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fQrBSO74DzA[/YOUTUBE]



Having only played 13-2, this was a pretty good way to know what happened in 13.

And dat 13-2 ending scene with Caius and Noel


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Recap of FF XIII and XIII-2 made in 16 bit style, and the most amazing thing is that this is not fan made, it was actually made by Square-Enix themselves.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fQrBSO74DzA[/YOUTUBE]



This made me laugh and cry.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 29, 2014)

Ultros > Gilgamesh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mocwUrcDx6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2014)

Man, that demake for the FFXIII games is cute as hell.

Cannot wait for Lightning Returns!


----------



## BashFace (Jan 30, 2014)

I didn't know people still played Final Fantasy I have FF7 and 8 on the computer and I haven't been able to finish them but spent no joke upwards of 400 hours trying to finish them. My saves get corrupted and then my PS1 stopped working like ages ago moved houses heaps of gay annoying shit. I got them on computer now but it's like my 5th time trying to run through them. The Final Fantasy 7 movie is just awesome really well done. One Winged Angel song is fucking awesome. Awesome that people still play.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2014)

That XIII retrospective trailer is awesome


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Ultros > Gilgamesh
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mocwUrcDx6E[/YOUTUBE]



 In respect to CMX....hell no.


Gilgamesh>Ultros


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 30, 2014)

BashFace said:


> I didn't know people still played Final Fantasy I have FF7 and 8 on the computer and I haven't been able to finish them but spent no joke upwards of 400 hours trying to finish them. My saves get corrupted and then my PS1 stopped working like ages ago moved houses heaps of gay annoying shit. I got them on computer now but it's like my 5th time trying to run through them. The Final Fantasy 7 movie is just awesome really well done. One Winged Angel song is fucking awesome. Awesome that people still play.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 11, 2014)

So guys, I'm having trouble trying to figure out this bug ;__;


----------



## Reyes (Feb 15, 2014)

> For Lightning, her story ends here in Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII, as this game is meant as a finale to this series. But we know that Lightning is an extremely popular character, even when compared to other Final Fantasy characters.
> 
> So there is a possibility that Lightning would appear in other future Final Fantasy titles, not as a protagonist, but as a guest character.





Seriously Toriyama needs to let go of his virtual waifu.

Spin-offs and offshot FF are okay, but please don't let her appear in the mainline games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2014)

NO, NO DIE, DIE DIE DIEDIEDIEDIIEDIIEIDIEIDIEIDIEDIDIEDIEIDIEIDIDEIDIIEDIIEDIEDIEDIEIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Reyes (Feb 15, 2014)

Please someone get this guy away from a position of power.

Set his ass back to being an event planner and give him no say.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 15, 2014)

AT least FF 15 is incoming.


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 15, 2014)

someone kill lightning with fucking fire.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 15, 2014)

I wish I could physically manifest all the rage I have toward the FF13 trilogy, and use it to break through dimensions until I arrived in one where Lightning doesn't exist.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2014)

>"Lightning is an extremely popular character"
>FFXIII-3 sold a measly 1/6 of what the original FFXIII did

Yeah, okay Toriyama. Keep deluding yourself into thinking that your bland Cloud clone with the emotional range of a potato made an actual difference. I don't know why this guy can't accept that people don't want to see Lightning anymore. 

In better news, Square Enix hinted at the possibility of HD remakes for other FF games.



Patchouli said:


> I wish I could physically manifest all the rage I have toward the FF13 trilogy, and use it to break through dimensions until I arrived in one where Lightning doesn't exist.



But what if Lightning existing is a constant in every dimension?


----------



## Faelan (Feb 15, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> In better news, Square Enix hinted at the possibility of HD remakes for other FF games.



You got a link so I can read more about that?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >"Lightning is an extremely popular character"
> >FFXIII-3 sold a measly 1/6 of what the original FFXIII did
> 
> Yeah, okay Toriyama. Keep deluding yourself into thinking that your bland Cloud clone with the emotional range of a potato made an actual difference. I don't know why this guy can't accept that people don't want to see Lightning anymore.
> ...



....thats probably STILL...not VII-IX...why why why they hate on 2 of their top 3 best titles and a good VIII title...


----------



## lathia (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh my god... let Light die already. I swear if she makes an appearance in FFXV I'm going to force myself to play 13-2 and 13-3 as punishment.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2014)

Faelan said:


> You got a link so I can read more about that?



My apologies, they were hinting at HD remastering FFXII if fans were loud enough.  But they're not currently planning on it.


----------



## Faelan (Feb 15, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> My apologies, they were hinting at HD remastering FFXII if fans were loud enough.  But they're not currently planning on it.



Oh, I was hoping a remake of FF VIII, I wanted that non-sensical plot in glorious current gen systems.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2014)

I'd love a remake of FF9.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2014)

I'd love remakes of FF 5-9


----------



## Faelan (Feb 15, 2014)

Decided to get VIII off the psn. If there ever is a remake of this game, the draw system must go. That means the Junction system too.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 15, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >"Lightning is an extremely popular character"
> >FFXIII-3 sold a measly 1/6 of what the original FFXIII did
> 
> Yeah, okay Toriyama. Keep deluding yourself into thinking that your bland Cloud clone with the emotional range of a potato made an actual difference. I don't know why this guy can't accept that people don't want to see Lightning anymore.
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onE8utryxE8[/YOUTUBE]



Faelan said:


> Decided to get VIII off the psn. If there ever is a remake of this game, the draw system must go. That means the Junction system too.



FF8 was the first FF game I ever beat. (Played FF6 before it, but it belonged to a friend. Never completed that until later) That draw/junction system was the bane of my existence. So was the "all monsters level up as you do" thing. 

What was most annoying about that was I decided to use a gameshark to level up all my characters to 100, thinking, "now I can beat everything."

And then a wild unicorn kicked my ass, but it never for a moment triggered in my head that it was because monsters level up. So I pressed on and beat that game at level 100, not really knowing how the junction system worked. 

I don't know where I'm going with this, I just wanted to share  this FF8 story. 

Nowadays when I replay it, I abuse that card system to get curaga and quake before even leaving Balamb garden for that train mission. The game becomes a joke from there if you run from every battle (or use the thing to ability to disable random encounters). Seifer and Edea can be both one-shot. Even Ultimecia becomes too easy.

So yeah, if they ever remake FF8, no junction system. Too broken.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2014)

never had a problem with it


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 17, 2014)

draww water, curb stomp all the way till end.


----------



## Faelan (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Deimos (Feb 17, 2014)

Nothing we didn't know already. There's no point discussing it unless they've decided to make it.


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 18, 2014)

and still i'm just sitting here wanting a ffv and ffvi remake.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 18, 2014)

Damn...now I am starting to want to feel like playing all those FF again....again.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 21, 2014)

I didn't know the character designs were revised in the FF7 we know (International).



Anyone has original designs for other characters by any chance?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 12, 2014)

FFVII is nothing more than a badly written mess starring an emo wanker, his racist stereotype terrorist friend, Boobs (Yuffie's nickname for Tifa. It's canon), jailbait, an even bigger emo wanker, a useless dog and robot thing, and mothersmurfing Cid. They're all out to stop this dude with an Oedipus Complex who is a far less interesting villain than Rufus who, despite having a speech dedicated to "I Am Generically Evil", is somehow the far more compelling antagonist.

Also Aerith's Theme totally ripped off the Opera music in FFVI. They obviously knew their fugly Flower Girl wouldn't be able to evoke sympathy even in death so they had to steal a timeless classic from an infinitely superior game.

What I'm saying is that FFVII is a load of garbage and the only reason people went gaga over it was because it was their first FF. It couldn't be any other reason than that as every other game in the series is way better.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2014)

blah blah blah no one cares


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 12, 2014)

I wasn't being serious.

never even beat FFVI.

Just wanted to revive this thread, which has been dead for some reason of late.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm getting FFX/X-2 CE from SE store and getting the Vita version from the Gamestop.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2014)

Zael's rant has brought Esura back to the thread? Good going zael...good going. Sup Esura.

 But really there is nothing to talk about. all topics have been exhausted. I can not think of one we have not talked about or at least talked about in a long while.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 12, 2014)

FFXV's characters have the dumbest names.


----------



## Esura (Mar 12, 2014)

Superman said:


> Zael's rant has brought Esura back to the thread? Good going zael...good going. Sup Esura.
> 
> But really there is nothing to talk about. all topics have been exhausted. I can not think of one we have not talked about or at least talked about in a long while.



Sup Dae Dae, what made you change your name?

Let's resurrect the old topics then. Circle of life and all that.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFXV's characters have the dumbest names.



As a fan of esoteric names....I agree.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFXV's characters have the dumbest names.





Esura said:


> Sup Dae Dae, what made you change your name?
> 
> Let's resurrect the old topics then. Circle of life and all that.
> 
> ...



 Because I am one of those rare Superman fans that do not have a problem with who he is and how he operates. Been liking what he has been doing lately.

 As for the names of XV's characters...I can live with it...as long as the game delivers. But it seems they are still stuck more on graphics then story.

 As for an old topic...which one should be brought back up?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 12, 2014)

Best FF Girl in the following Categories:
Best Boobs
Best Butt
Best Hair

etc..

Or maybe we can bitch about XIII.

Or maybe bitch about VIII.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Best FF Girl in the following Categories:
> Best Boobs
> Best Butt
> Best Hair
> ...



 I don't know, don't we usually build up to fappin to the girls after debate about other things first? And how about we talk about some 5? You know the game that spawned the best character in FF history...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 12, 2014)

I haven't played much of V sadly.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2014)

can't wait for ffx release...on the 17th right?


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2014)

Superman said:


> Because I am one of those rare Superman fans that do not have a problem with who he is and how he operates. Been liking what he has been doing lately.
> 
> As for the names of XV's characters...I can live with it...as long as the game delivers. But it seems they are still stuck more on graphics then story.
> 
> As for an old topic...which one should be brought back up?



I was thinking, #1 favorite female character in the FF series.

For me, it's not who you think it is actually. :3



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Best FF Girl in the following Categories:
> Best Boobs
> Best Butt
> Best Hair
> ...



Let's avoid that one. 



Inuhanyou said:


> can't wait for ffx release...on the 17th right?


18th actually.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2014)

Well...there is at least that to look forward to....IF I HAVE A PSP!


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2014)

I think I might just play some Tales of Symphonia HD until my FFX/X-2 HD CE gets here.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2014)

I am gonna start Bravely default.


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2014)

You're just now playing it? 

It's pretty good...eh, well just ok after the later chapters. I finished it the other day. Can't wait til' you get to Chapter 5 of it.....


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2014)

Bravely Default outsold Lightning Returns in North America.



Well deserved, in my opinion.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 13, 2014)

But my waifu~!


----------



## Esura (Mar 13, 2014)

It's impressive that a handheld game is doing so well. In that respect, I'm happy for Bravely Default.

Poor Danganronpa...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2014)

Esura said:


> You're just now playing it?
> 
> It's pretty good...eh, well just ok after the later chapters. I finished it the other day. Can't wait til' you get to Chapter 5 of it.....



 Then I will not tell you I have had the game for 3 weeks now...>,>


 Chapter 5? Sounds good.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 14, 2014)

I think Chapter 5 is when Snape kills Aeris.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 14, 2014)

bravely default is the only entry into the main line final fantasy games we've gotten since final fantasy 9


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2014)

Superman said:


> Then I will not tell you I have had the game for 3 weeks now...>,>
> 
> 
> Chapter 5? Sounds good.



Then why haven't you played it yet!?

Chapter 5 is that turning point in the game where I've seen people go from "THIS THE GREATEST GAME EVER! FUCKING FF KILLAH!" to "....ehhhh...ehhhh".



Disaresta said:


> bravely default is the only entry into the main line final fantasy games we've gotten since final fantasy 9



It's not a Final Fantasy game. It's Bravely Default.

One minute people want to treat it as it's own IP, separate of FF then the next minute lump it with FF.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 14, 2014)

When is FF 15 coming out?


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2014)

I wager around 2016.


----------



## Faelan (Mar 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sJMZRfAQyaM[/YOUTUBE]

HYPE.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 14, 2014)

Esura said:


> It's not a Final Fantasy game. It's Bravely Default.
> 
> One minute people want to treat it as it's own IP, separate of FF then the next minute lump it with FF.



Its "bravely default"

the spiritual successor to a "final fantasy" game

its a final fantasy game esura. go ahead compare it to what started the series and tell me otherwise.


----------



## Faelan (Mar 14, 2014)

Bravely Default is non-existent to me simply because ts on handhelds which I utterly despise. Sure I hear great things and its probably really good but being on a handheld system only drops my interest to zero. I just wanna pop my games in a console and enjoy them on my big screen.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2014)

Esura said:


> Then why haven't you played it yet!?
> 
> Chapter 5 is that turning point in the game where I've seen people go from "THIS THE GREATEST GAME EVER! FUCKING FF KILLAH!" to "....ehhhh...ehhhh".



You can end the game almost immediately at the beginning of chapter 5 and get the normal ending, as far as I know.

If you want to get the true ending, though, you're gonna have to put in some work. Bravely Default's "nonsense" is a lot more tame compared to some other shit Square Enix has pumped out recently.

Regardless, chapter 5 and onwards only comprises maybe 25% of the game, assuming you decide to go to the very end to get the true ending.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> Its "bravely default"
> 
> the spiritual successor to a "final fantasy" game
> 
> its a final fantasy game esura. go ahead compare it to what started the series and tell me otherwise.



In that case there is a lot of other RPGs that we might as well start calling Final Fantasy too.

Spiritual successor doesn't mean its the same thing. It's inspired by older FFs, this no one can deny. It took bits and pieces of that classic stuff and made it into it's own. However, the fact that they go out their way to not call this a FF like 4 Heroes of Light should tell you something. Bravely Default is it's own thing and its all the better for it. Unlike FFI, II, III, and V...I actually enjoyed BD enough for the most part to finish it. Those later chapters were really testing me but the skits...skits are sooo good.



Death-kun said:


> You can end the game almost immediately at the beginning of chapter 5 and get the normal ending, as far as I know.
> 
> If you want to get the true ending, though, you're gonna have to put in some work. Bravely Default's "nonsense" is a lot more tame compared to some other shit Square Enix has pumped out recently.
> 
> Regardless, chapter 5 and onwards only comprises maybe 25% of the game, assuming you decide to go to the very end to get the true ending.



The normal ending is entirely pointless and is definitely not the ending that Bravely Second is following. Story wise, those chapters are ok and works for what its going for. But actually having to go through that shit is another thing. Not once, not twice, not three times, but four freaking times! Granted you aren't going through every exact single thing of the first four chapters over again but the fact that the other half of the game, which is way more than 25% of the game, is basically recycled boss rush while awakening crystals AGAIN and AGAIN and AGAIN  is annoying. Has the other parts of the game not been so solid this would've been a game killer.

To be honest if they just made it one chapter where the other three times was mentioned in skits or something it would've been much tolerable.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 15, 2014)

Really? No one is talking about this?


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2014)

I knew about it awhile ago when it was in it's infancy. I've lost all interest in Type-0 at this point though.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2014)

I haven't

I might import it when they finish


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Mar 15, 2014)

Esura said:


> I knew about it awhile ago when it was in it's infancy. I've lost all interest in Type-0 at this point though.



Really? I think the game is pretty fun. Beats XIII down to the ground if anything. (Having played the translated version that is )

Dat FF7/8/9 gameplay style controllable airship.



The World said:


> I haven't
> 
> I might import it when they finish



[YOUTUBE]AwzCwOkezcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll play it when they finish.

I remember another translation where the guy stopped halfway through the game, killing my interest in playing it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Really? I think the game is pretty fun. Beats XIII down to the ground if anything. (Having played the translated version that is )
> 
> Dat FF7/8/9 gameplay style controllable airship.



Quality of the game isn't why I'm not interested anymore, although I do hold some skepticism about it being better than XIII though. I just got other stuff to play and my interest in this game has long vanished. It's the same with Valkyria Chronicles 3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2014)

Its not hard to be better than XIII. Type 0(having played the japanese version and read the script for clarification)  is a masterpiece and no way comparable to the 13 trilogy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2014)

Been playing FFVII on PSN. @ Mt. Coral for the first time and i just realized i forgot to recruit Yuffie earlier even if she's optional.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 15, 2014)

Make sue to use that Save Point after you beat her.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not hard to be better than XIII. Type 0(having played the japanese version and read the script for clarification)  is a masterpiece and no way comparable to the 13 trilogy.



What exactly makes it so much better? I'm curious because our different views on the XIII series makes your and Noctis' statement quite unusual to me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2014)

Esura said:


> What exactly makes it so much better? I'm curious because our different views on the XIII series makes your and Noctis' statement quite unusual to me.



Characters (the students of the class were all great in their own sad way), story (dat ending ;-, battle system(real time action has always been my favorite, like crisis core), music, as well as atmosphere.

Basically everything i've always enjoyed about JRPG's and FF in particular done very well. But given a crazy dark plot that you would not expect a FF to have, something more in line with Drakengard and Nier than any previous FF. 

Its something i initially thought Versus would be like based on its trailer when we first heard about it. Very dark and contemplative without being annoyingly obtuse or super melodramatic. Its a depressingly sad game, but its never lets things get cheesy so as to take you out of the engagement with the story.

That's why i'm assured with Tabata on 15.


To be clear though, i don't 'hate' 13-1. I thought it was an average jrpg, it did things well and things bad, but on the whole was atleast something i could enjoy at times.
The only reason the trilogy is reviled so is because of the sequels. To many they declined progressively in quality and weren't really necessary to begin with. 13-1 ended off fine in a bitter sweet way. Vanille and Fang sacrifice themselves, everyone rebuilds, done. That's it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Make sue to use that Save Point after you beat her.



Most scumbag post I've ever seen on this forum.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 16, 2014)

._. Sorry but I remember playing that game when I was a dumb babbie and I did everything wrong in that stupid scene where you get her to join the party. I re-did it so many times.....


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2014)

I think I had the strategy guide.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 16, 2014)

Reposting this because I was looking through my old FF thread posts and found it.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 16, 2014)

> LIGHTNING VOTED AS THE BEST CHARACTER OF 2013 AT DENGEKI PLAYSTATION AWARDS


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2014)

Who were the contenders?


----------



## Reyes (Mar 16, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Who were the contenders?



Doesn't matter, now SE will start a whole new trilogy based on Lightning 

Because she is such a beloved and complex character that truly has become the face of Final Fantasy


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 16, 2014)

The Assassin's Creed IV guy?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 17, 2014)

i've seen the list of contestants...its not poll worth looking at.


----------



## Faelan (Mar 18, 2014)

Si I picked up X/X-2 HD at gamestop today. It gave me the choice for which sphere grid I want. Sooooo goin with expert sphere grid.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i've seen the list of contestants...its not poll worth looking at.



The poll has Hatsune Miku, Neptune/Purple Heart and even the girl in your avatar, Zero. It was a pretty good list.

Lightning beat fucking Hatsune Miku. Now that's crazy as hell and quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 19, 2014)

Beat one of the Atelier chicks too I think. 

I need to play those games. Hopefully I should be getting a PS3 in May now so I can start on those games. Or the Tales games. I gotta decide which.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2014)

yoshida gets it somewhat



he's a cool dude


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 23, 2014)

just picked up 10/10-2 can not wait to play it!

i'm gonna finish BD, then ply batman origins(wii U) before though, just because like BD right now I know it will suck up all my play time.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 24, 2014)

Donberry


----------



## Esura (Mar 24, 2014)

He don't play! He'll shank yo ass b4 dah God get dah news!


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2014)

I beat the Goers 3-1. It wasn't as hard as people made out. Tidus got two goals, a standard one during the early first half and a Jecht Shot, and Wakka got the third.

Auron is so badass, though. D:


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 28, 2014)

I beat the Goers once or twice. Lost a bunch more times.

The odds are really just stacked against you. Everyone on your team sucks except Tidus.

Also may I present my Alternate FFX

*Donberry Saves Spira*

Strategy 1:
Consider just how many people Sin has killed. Karma should oneshot it no problem.

Strategy 2:
Sin is technically an Aeon. Voodoo should oneshot it as well.

Flawless Victory.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 10, 2014)

Finally finished FFX-HD really good game.

Time to start FFX-2, I'm sure I'm not going too 100% that game after hearing what you have to do.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 10, 2014)

It's not worth it anyway.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 11, 2014)

Creature Creator is really addictive


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 11, 2014)

Played an hour of XIII-2.

Pros:
I can trade it in for store credit next month and get about $10 off Tales of Symphonia Chronicles.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 20, 2014)

Chocobo racing and Dodging lightning bolts get their own individual trophies but butterfly catching which is far more annoying doesn't even have a trophy. 

Not sure what I think of the creature creator, monster system from XIII-2 seems better from what I've played.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Finally finished FFX-HD really good game.
> 
> Time to start FFX-2, I'm sure I'm not going too 100% that game after hearing what you have to do.


Dude, FFX-2 is so fucking awesome! Probably the best implementation of the job system in the series. Also, playing with three cuties is awesome too.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> It's not worth it anyway.



What the fuck? It has the best battle system in the series. Also, it was a great follow up to FFX. That said...I advise to just ignore that bonus audio drama shit...ignore it and pay no mind to it. Cause it's horrible.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 20, 2014)

I gave up on the chocobo racing and decided to farm dark matter the long and hard way just to get break damage limit on a weapon for Tidus. >_>

I stopped playing FFX after farming like 60 luck spheres and getting bored of it. (I missed 3/6 of the temple treasures and now the Dark Aeons are stopping me from getting Anima). After 100 hours of FFX, I need to take a slight break from it so I started X-2. Does the current dress Yu/Ri/Pa wear affect the stats they get when they level up?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 21, 2014)

Adamant soul said:


> Chocobo racing and Dodging lightning bolts get their own individual trophies but butterfly catching which is far more annoying doesn't even have a trophy.
> 
> *Not sure what I think of the creature creator, monster system from XIII-2 seems better from what I've played.*



The monster system is quite unique,some monsters are difficult to get.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 21, 2014)

So my last playthrough of FFVIII kinda ended in failure. It was a hubris/challenge run where I used pseudo-Job Classes by only Junctioning to certain stats. For instance, Squall was my Warrior and could only Junction Str and Vit while my other two party members were mages. Obviously they both Junctioned to Mag and Spr but one was a Black Mage and the other was kinda just everything but attacking - White Magic, Support Magic, Status Ailments, etc.. Anyway, I lost because I insisted on leveling up those Ruby Dragons in the Deep Sea Research Facility to 100. That...didn't end well.

Anyway, I gave up not just because of that, but becaus eI was bored. I was tired of limiting myself. Even by doing this, the story bosses were a joke. I purposefully even only used the worst Junctions most of the time but nope, still no problem.

And then I found FFVIII Requiem, a difficulty and re-balance mod. 
Click here to join it.


The person who made it said that Triple Triad would no longer be breaking the game - it would be the only way to even survive. Now, having never once grinded with the infamous card game, I was worried. I had never been good at it when i tried it before. However I soon began to cackle like Emperor Palpatine at the UNLIMITED POWWWAHHHH.  It's easier to get Curagas than Curas! And what moron thought of 1 Mesmerize Blade for 20 Regens? They aren't really uncommon cards. I had 300 Regens to slap on my party's HP before I knew what I was doing.  Blitz'es are also easy to come by and one of them equals 20 Thundagas. I think next to Mesmerize/Regen my favorite has to be Grendel/Doubles. I got 300 of those pretty easily too. I am at the start on Disk 2 and my game time reads 30 hours. (and it's really much more of that if you count all the resets and the time I spent on the Dollet Communication Tower boss...Elvoret or whatever. I hadn't gotten Card Mod yet when I challenged him and he kept kicking my ass) I'd say _at least_ 15 of those hours were Triple Triad grinding. It's probably more like 20 hours.

Anyway, like I said, it's a difficulty enhancer too. That's why I made my first ever game recording (well of me playing a game) to show you all. Now, I beg your pardon for the quality being terrible. You will see some slowdown and even that's with the settings lower than they could be. Anything better and it be twice as slow. I know it may not look pretty but I love this game and wanted to try and show it off is all.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 23, 2014)

YES I FUCKING DID IT. FINALLY FUCKING COMPLETED THE CHOCOBO TRAINING WITH UNDER 0:00 TIME. BRB MAKING 10 EXTRA SAVE FILES JUST IN CASE.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 23, 2014)

FFX2 may be the 2nd worst FF game for me.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 23, 2014)

No wait, 3rd worst, I hated 8 and 13 much more.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't even use the Sun Sigil without the Crest. But but... Dark Bahamut is blocking the way. Oh son of a


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2014)

Dat International version. :3


----------



## lathia (Apr 23, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Can't even use the Sun Sigil without the Crest. But but... Dark Bahamut is blocking the way. Oh son of a



I can't get Valefor's other overdrive because of fucking Dark Valefor. Funny thing is, I made a save file before I left Besaid Island for that same purpose.... so I wouldn't miss it. Fast forward to 50 hrs into the game, and now I realize this. Got all my ultimate weapons done though .


----------



## Reyes (Apr 23, 2014)

You guys just get Yojimbo to use Zanmato to one shot the dark aeons.


----------



## lathia (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, I could go that way. I'm trying to go about this the "non-easy" way.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 23, 2014)

Why does Ribbon require 99 Dark Matter? FFX is fun as hell but the requirements for certain items are ridiculous. And it's my first playthrough of the game so I missed out on quite a bit


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 23, 2014)

FFVI is by far my favourite (I've played III, IV, V, VI, VII, VIII & X; also X-2 and XIII but I don't think those games exist). IV, V or VIII would be next.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 23, 2014)

Everyone seems to dislike the 13 series. I found it pretty fun gameplay wise. Of course, the story could've been better.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 24, 2014)

TTGL said:


> FFVI is by far my favourite (I've played III, IV, V, VI, VII, VIII & X; also X-2 and XIII but I don't think those games exist). IV, V or VIII would be next.



For shame.  Go play FFIX.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 24, 2014)

I can't even dodge 2 Lightning Bolts let alone 200. Eh screw Lulu.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 24, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Can't even use the Sun Sigil without the Crest. But but... Dark Bahamut is blocking the way. Oh son of a



You know you can get the crest right after you beat Yunalesca thus before Dark Bahamut shows up there right?


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 24, 2014)

Adamant soul said:


> You know you can get the crest right after you beat Yunalesca thus before Dark Bahamut shows up there right?



... Yeah. Figured it out 50 hours after beating her.


----------



## random user (Apr 24, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Everyone seems to dislike the 13 series. I found it pretty fun gameplay wise. Of course, the story could've been better.


What gameplay? You only run forward in a straight line and fight. For 40 hours. There's no game to play here.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 24, 2014)

random user said:


> What gameplay? You only run forward in a straight line and fight. For 40 hours. There's no game to play here.



Ehhh. 13 perhaps (since you get to Gran Pulse really late into the game). 13-2 and LR I disagree with. 13-2 had a timeline world where doing different things takes you to different places and LR you had the open world to explore with from the beginning.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2014)

random user said:


> What gameplay? You only run forward in a straight line and fight. For 40 hours. There's no game to play here.



You say fight so casually as though that's not important at all...as though no input is necessary to advance. I didn't know FFXIII was a visual novel. Damn, I guess the FFXIII I played with the robust and unique game play system was something different than what you played.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 24, 2014)

The one thing I disliked about the 13 battle system was losing when your leader died. Glad they fixed it up with 13-2 with leader changing though they removed Haste in the process 

I looked at FFX's trophy list. Chocobo racing and dodging 200 lightning bolts are bronze trophies.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2014)

Bronze....really SE


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 24, 2014)

They are kind of retarded about their trophey's

Isn't beating sephiroth in KH HD only a bronze?


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 25, 2014)

Brother is so hilariously annoying in FFX-2.


----------



## random user (Apr 25, 2014)

Esura said:


> You say fight so casually as though that's not important at all...as though no input is necessary to advance. I didn't know FFXIII was a visual novel. Damn, I guess the FFXIII I played with the robust and unique game play system was something different than what you played.


I don't know what game you played with robust and unique game play system, but it sure wasn't XIII. The XIII I played is a generic, monotonous borefest that requires zero input and thought apart from pressing x occasionally.

Maybe you mistaken one of those "I"s there?


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 25, 2014)

Rikku is more lovable in FFX than X-2.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> The one thing I disliked about the 13 battle system was losing when your leader died. Glad they fixed it up with 13-2 with leader changing though they removed Haste in the process
> 
> I looked at FFX's trophy list. Chocobo racing and dodging 200 lightning bolts are bronze trophies.



That didn't really bother me, only because my time with SRPGs, SMT series and the Persona series made me have high tolerance for stuff like that.



random user said:


> I don't know what game you played with robust and unique game play system, but it sure wasn't XIII. The XIII I played is a generic, monotonous borefest that requires zero input and thought apart from pressing x occasionally.
> 
> Maybe you mistaken one of those "I"s there?



Generic? I'm not sure I played anything quite like FFXIII's battle system.

Nah, I didn't mistake the "I"'s. If you want to talk about monotonous borefest, we can talk FFXII if you want. I just love having the opportunity to systematically dismantle and destroy every single aspect of that game in a discussion.


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 25, 2014)

random user said:


> I don't know what game you played with robust and unique game play system, but it sure wasn't XIII. The XIII I played is a generic, monotonous borefest that requires zero input and thought apart from pressing x occasionally.
> 
> Maybe you mistaken one of those "I"s there?



dont encourage him. esura is a brick wall when it comes to this shit.


----------



## random user (Apr 25, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> dont encourage him. esura is a brick wall when it comes to this shit.


I'm too lazy to explain how wrong he is anyway. 2 responds to anyone is my max.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> I looked at FFX's trophy list. Chocobo racing and dodging 200 lightning bolts are bronze trophies.




Chocobo racing I can understand but the 200 bolts, no that is gold. I could not even do that back when it was on the PS2 and I was able to defeat penance.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> dont encourage him. esura is a brick wall when it comes to this shit.





random user said:


> I'm too lazy to explain how wrong he is anyway. 2 responds to anyone is my max.



C'mon guys, that's a cop out and you know it. You had no proper comeback back so you bail, and Disaresta encouraging that lame shit.

Oh well, I was in the mood for some good ol' debating and now the moments gone.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2014)

lol, sometimes its not always good to take the bait man.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2014)

Yep, you're right. Sigh...

I'm thinking about getting back into FFXIV though since vanity slots are supposedly in now.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 25, 2014)

> Toriyama sees his strength in developing story-driven games with emphasis on characters.





:skullknight


----------



## random user (Apr 25, 2014)

> Toriyama sees his strength in developing games with emphasis on Lightning.


fixed                   .


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 25, 2014)

LR had the most cringe worthy moments in all of FF.

"Meow Meow Choco Chow"


----------



## Reyes (Apr 25, 2014)

The only FF game Toriyama should ever be involved with now is a dating sim


----------



## random user (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> LR had the most cringe worthy moments in all of FF.
> 
> "Meow Meow Choco Chow"



I love that line so much! Second only to Bravely Default's Edea's "Mrgrgr!".


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 25, 2014)

Mrgrgr > Meow Meow Choco Chow.

How did you not cringe at that part? I also cringed when she did that midnight performance in Yusnaan. It was equivalent to Vegeta doing his dance on DBZ: Battle of Gods.


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 27, 2014)

Esura said:


> C'mon guys, that's a cop out and you know it. You had no proper comeback back so you bail, and Disaresta encouraging that lame shit.



But you are a brick wall when it comes to FF 13. We've been there done that, I'd like for this thread to NOT be constantly you arguing its quality or vice versa someone arguing against its quality


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Mrgrgr > Meow Meow Choco Chow.
> 
> How did you not cringe at that part? I also cringed when she did that midnight performance in Yusnaan. It was equivalent to Vegeta doing his dance on DBZ: Battle of Gods.



Because it was funny. It was also cute seeing Lightning blush and get all embarrassed saying goofy lines. Notice how each time she says it she says it faster to get it done and over with. 

The whole messed up part of that sub quest is how the last Chocobo girl was stationed at an alley because she was fat. Big girls need love to ya. 



Disaresta said:


> But you are a brick wall when it comes to FF 13. We've been there done that, I'd like for this thread to NOT be constantly you arguing its quality or vice versa someone arguing against its quality



I don't think I've debated about FFXIII here in....quite awhile actually. 

We've been there and done that with a lot of topics. It's inevitable for a FF thread to eventually end up into some debate or argument. That's the nature of the FF fanbase.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 28, 2014)

So I was playing FFX-2 and I'm up to the part where you have to... massage Le Blanc. Good thing I turned the volume down before hand.


----------



## Deimos (Apr 28, 2014)

^ I remember it was that bad, yeah.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah, that got lewd.

It was supposedly supposed to be a bit...more than a massage but someone in development thought it was a bit much. Forgot what interview mentioned that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 28, 2014)

Well a lot has happened since I last posted... Figure I'll update my progress in the FFVIII mod. Also patting myself on the back.

Just beat Ultima Weapon. No idea how much HP he has in the mod...a poster on the Insane Difficulty forums estimates around 300K. 

My Setup:
Level 100 Squall- Spd+20%, Spd+10%, Auto-Shell, Auto-Haste
Level 100 Rinoa- Spd+20%, Spd+10%, Auto-Potion, Auto-Haste
Level 100 Quistis- Spd+20%, Spd+10%, Auto-Potion, Auto-Haste
Squall with 99 Ultima's from Shumi Draw Point and farming Energy Crystals from Ruby Dragons.
Rinoa with 100 Ultima's from Dark Matter.
Quistis is kinda just there as healer/buffer.

Naturally I wanted to go in there with HP+40% but that was a waste of an ability slot. Everyone has around 6,000 HP and with Shell that's enough to let you comfortably survive Ultima 2. With my 100 X-Potions I got from Gil Farming via making Mega-Potion recovering 5,000 every time Quistis or Rinoa got hit, we were pretty much always safe. 

Except from Light Pillar of course... Bleh. I got him down to 40,000 HP on one try and he did LP three times in a row. That's when I decided I should try out those Phoenix Pinion things. I had 4,000,000 Gil stocked up so I just used Call Shop to the Esthar Item Store, bought Mega-Phoenixes and refined them into Pinions, and repeated until I had 100 Pinions. I think they will save you from game over? Luckily it never came to that but they were great for reviving my other two party members when they died a few times due to that damned Light Pillar.

But yeah, as you can tell from my setup, speed was the key. You need to keep all three characters alive and make them as fast as possible. I wanted to give them Mag+30% to try and make things go faster - since Ultima was only doing at most around 3,000 a hit so even with Triple each character wasn't doing more than 10,000  -  but it's not worth it. You need to be constantly reviving people. 

Towards the end, he'll stop using Gravija and his other magic and just sword attack spam and Light Pillar. Even with Auto-Haste and Triple junctioned to Spd plus Spd+50%, he still got two sword attacks in a row before I could do much. Luckily Auto-Potion saves the day.

Yeah...it was long and very challenging. VIII's Ultima Weapon is one of my favorite superbosses. It looks awesome, it has a great introduction, and the music chosen for the boss fight is perfect. Now that it was actually difficult, it's the best.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 28, 2014)

Bleh I maybe be 20 hours in FFX-2 but I want to start a new game because I want the 100% completion thing. I already missed out on a few stuff.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 28, 2014)

There's no reason to 100% X-2. The Perfect Ending sucks and most of the stuff is just not fun.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, after playing FFX, I do have a feeling the mini games in X-2 are going to be just as annoying if not more annoying.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2014)

I never did 100% FFX-2. I made it to like 98% on PS2 back then and gave up after that. Looked online for the 100% ending. I recommend the same to be honest. I love FFX-2 to death, replaying it 5 times in a row but damn it if trying to do everything isn't the most time consuming, tedious stuff ever. You're going to need a guide...no joke. Not to beat it, but to get 100%. FFX series in general...dunno wtf the development team was smoking with the shitty minigames for ultimate weapons and 100% end game shit.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 29, 2014)

Most FFs are time consuming and tedious in general. I agree with the mini games. Those were some serious bullshit on smoked weed chocobo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2014)

I 100% my X-2 file on my PS2. Never touched the bitch ever again. I was drained and done. Got my six iron dukes as my personal trophy for the game. I felt satisfied to say the least.


----------



## Deimos (Apr 29, 2014)

^ I also got 6 Iron Dukes, but never even got close to 100%. I didn't even get all dresspheres and stuff.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 30, 2014)

8 has to be my favourite so far. I really, really love the boss theme.


----------



## Lortastic (May 1, 2014)

Had no idea you could get the psychic dress sphere so early in the game. It's so gooood.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 2, 2014)

I DID IT! I DID IT! I DID IT! I BEAT HER ASS! 2,000,000 HP ain't enough, Ultimecia. Nah-nah!!! 

Sure it was like on my tenth attempt but I did it. 

I switched it up a bit, making Rinoa just my ultimate damage dealer. Expend 3>1, Ultima to Mag-J,  Mag+30%. I put Meteor on her HP-J and got her to 9999 by forsaking two ability slots to HP+.

Thank God I learned about how to induce Vit 0 though with Quistis' Acid. Thanks to that, Rinoa was doing 8000 a hit with Ultima and Squall 4000 with Flare. 

I admit, I got worried when she blew away both Rinoa's Ultima and Flare but hey! I still had 100 Holy left over and no more need to worry about protecting against Death! 

Speaking of which, Griever blew away Quistis' Death Status Defense pretty early so i was worried about that during the Ultimecia-Griever fight. I had Squall on Auto-Potion this time around which is a great way to buy time for Limits after Great Attractor or Hell's Judgment. I was worried about that since it meant he'd never get a Limit but Quistis and Shockwave Pulsar did the job just fine most every turn. 13000-20000 every time with a few measly 8000's here and there. 

Phew...i woke up today and said I'd beat her and i did. Took me about an  hour-and-a-half (last form with its 900,000 HP took 40 minutes all on its own) I am very happy and proud of myself.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 2, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I DID IT! I DID IT! I DID IT! I BEAT HER ASS! 2,000,000 HP ain't enough, Ultimecia. Nah-nah!!!
> 
> Sure it was like on my tenth attempt but I did it.
> 
> ...



2 million HP for you?? damn


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 2, 2014)

Well I played a difficulty mod. 
Click here to join it.

FFVIII had a lot of cool gameplay but it's so amazingly easy I never appreciated it. This mod though makes sure you properly utilize every mechanic if you want to survive.

Regular Ultimecia has about 100K.
Griever has about 300K.
Griever-Ultiemcia Phase 1 has about 300K
Griever-Ultimecia Phase 2 has about 300K
Final Ultimecia has 900K.

Amd if you are unlucky enough that Griever blows away your HP Junction, you will never be able to survive Griever-Ultimecia's Great Attractor which, even with Portect, does 9000+. Apocalypse does about 8000 with Shell. My first time I got to her final form she blew away Quistis' HP Junction so she was so toast.

It was a lot of fun though. Thanks to this mod, I've probably played FFVIII longer than any other FF. 130 hours at least.


----------



## Lortastic (May 4, 2014)

Restarted FF8 because you keep talking about it. Going for the Contrived Finish Steam achievement.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 4, 2014)

I would think someone with a sig that has Rinoa in it would play FFVIII a lot anyway.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Lortastic (May 5, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I would think someone with a sig that has Rinoa in it would play FFVIII a lot anyway.



I missed sooooo much on my first playthrough of the game and it only took me until Disc 3 to figure out how Junction actually works. Note to self: read during the tutorial. 

In a way, it felt more rewarding to me personally to figure out the Junction system on my own.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 5, 2014)

I did 99%99 percent on x/2
That stupid sphere grid game... I could never beat the last guy.

But yeah I got the secret ending. Note: I am talking about 2007 here kids.


On a side note: I liked more the character look of versus from the trailers of 2009. They where detailed and realistic, but now they have waaay too much detail and the realism makes too much contrast with all the crazy hairstyles and clothing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2014)

a few of the designs were changed, stella in particular. Nomura said it was to make her look more woman like, but i think it just makes her look like a teen instead of an early 20 something


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

Her and Noctis are supposed to be like between late teens and early 20s (not even mid 20s). I mean, I can understand preferring her more "mature" look she had before but its not like her new look makes her look that much younger. Hell, her newer look is more defined and polished and more "normal" than her previous look and she doesn't look like a blonde Rinoa anymore.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> On a side note: I liked more the character look of versus from the trailers of 2009. They where detailed and realistic, but now they have waaay too much detail and the realism makes too much contrast with all the crazy hairstyles and clothing.


That's to be expected as the game was just a side project where Nomura could do whatever he wanted, but when they bandwagond it as 15, it had to be catered for a broader, general audience and animu fans.

I wish it was still the same game as in the cutscene from ACC. Fucking classy.


----------



## Lortastic (May 6, 2014)

Contrived Finish actually makes the game a hell lot more easier, just a lot more tedious. It's times like these where I hate Odin and unwanted Crits.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2014)

Esura said:


> Her and Noctis are supposed to be like between late teens and early 20s (not even mid 20s). I mean, I can understand preferring her more "mature" look she had before but its not like her new look makes her look that much younger. Hell, her newer look is more defined and polished and more "normal" than her previous look and she doesn't look like a blonde Rinoa anymore.



i disagree. I'll wait to see how the in game stuff looks. but by her render, she looks more like a "cute girl" all the japanese are obsessed over instead of an actual mature woman who is competent and fits in a serious universe.

Its probably as random said, because they need to "open up the audience" now that the game is 15 and not a side project. I'm guessing all the dark and gothic stuff, as well as the bloody violence will be toned down as well


----------



## Reyes (May 6, 2014)

We better get more footage of XV at E3


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 6, 2014)

You will.

With a Release Date for sometime in 2020.

Conservative estimates.


----------



## Reyes (May 6, 2014)

Maybe we will get XIV Expansion footage at E3.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

The second I knew that this game is no longer what it used to be is when in the name change trailer they showed that generic fantasy city that's clearly there to make it look more Final Fantasy-ish.



Reyes said:


> We better get more footage of XV at E3


They'll show an announcement of a TGS conference at which they will announce when they will show new XV footage.

Be excited.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2014)

notics home was supposed to look like a grittier version of downtown shinjuku..but now it looks like a water theme park


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Now the "fantasy based on reality" line sounds really dumb, but they aren't getting rid of it.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

Generic fantasy city? Huh?


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i disagree. I'll wait to see how the in game stuff looks. but by her render, she looks more like a "cute girl" all the japanese are obsessed over instead of an actual mature woman who is competent and fits in a serious universe.
> 
> Its probably as random said, because they need to "open up the audience" now that the game is 15 and not a side project. I'm guessing all the dark and gothic stuff, as well as the bloody violence will be toned down as well



Are you trying to say a "cute girl" isn't competent and can't fit into a serious universe such as FFXV? Did...did we forget about every other entry in the franchise or something?

The game was never all_ that _dark now, even as Versus. Wasn't even that much blood.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2014)

Esura said:


> Are you trying to say a "cute girl" isn't competent and can't fit into a serious universe such as FFXV? Did...did we forget about every other entry in the franchise or something?
> 
> The game was never all_ that _dark now, even as Versus. Wasn't even that much blood.



i'm talking about pure design in regards to stella. They had to kind of youngify her to appeal to a mass audience, and that's just stupid.

as for violence, need i remind you of the guy snapping a guys neck with his legs, slamming his sword clean through a guy in midair with all the gore coming out the back, and also turning the guns of enemy soldiers on them? When you slashed at enemies, blood came out, now its just sparks. I can give you plenty of nomura quotes which backed up the dark nature of the game. 

But now his excuse is that its 15 so literally anything is subject to change. I don't like that.


 Now apparently its just sparks


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 6, 2014)

random user said:


> That it is.



*it is
my bad, sometimes I type too fast




Esura said:


> The game was never all_ that _dark now, even as Versus. Wasn't even that much blood.



what about Type-0? the whole game is a bloodshed, not mentioning cutscenes where people are being impaled


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i'm talking about pure design in regards to stella. They had to kind of youngify her to appeal to a mass audience, and that's just stupid.
> 
> as for violence, need i remind you of the guy snapping a guys neck with his legs, slamming his sword clean through a guy in midair with all the gore coming out the back, and also turning the guns of enemy soldiers on them? When you slashed at enemies, blood came out, now its just sparks. I can give you plenty of nomura quotes which backed up the dark nature of the game.
> 
> ...



She looks the same damn age man! 

Nomura says a lot of damn things pre-release though that doesn't always follow through, and I say this as a huge KH / Nomura fan. He's like the Ono of SE, minus the Blanka toy.



Onizuka said:


> what about Type-0? the whole game is a bloodshed, not mentioning cutscenes where people are being impaled



Gratuitous amounts of blood and gore does not make a game dark.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2014)

no, but an actual dark story does, and type 0 does have one of those. when they say mature themes, its literally mature themes. child soldiers is something most devs would not touch with a 10 foot pole, that's drakengard 1 type of shit


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

Still waiting for Type-0 to get localized or get a finished fan translation.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 6, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Still waiting for Type-0 to get localized or get a finished fan translation.



i wouldn't expect Vita release tho. since square enix went into mobile gaming everything is released on iOS or android

well, at least we have an enhanced version of Type-0 coming soon in Japan (hopefully it'll be successful and they will release it overseas)

[YOUTUBE]ziKkl-kJF58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2014)

thats mobile microtransaction bullshit, its not a real game


----------



## Deimos (May 7, 2014)

I preferred it when Versus XIII was a side project too. Stella definitely looked better back then. The new baby Noctis is epic though.

Also the E3 2006 and the DKS3713 2008 trailers are legendary. They are by far the most exciting stuff I have seen in my life. The ambiance in the E3 2006 trailer is awesome and someone needs make a movie out of the DKS3713 one.

[YOUTUBE]b6At_bb1PNU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]kGyVZRHZ2ow[/YOUTUBE]

Hype is clearly over 9000.

*Edit:* I'm still looking for those in better quality. Does a HD version even exist?


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

Deimos said:


> I preferred it when Versus XIII was a side project too. Stella definitely looked better back then. The new baby Noctis is epic though.
> 
> Also the E3 2006 and the DKS3713 2008 trailers are legendary. They are by far the most exciting stuff I have seen in my life. The ambiance in the E3 2006 trailer is awesome and someone needs make a movie out of the DKS3713 one.


Yeah, Versus was literally the #1 game on my list for years. Dark and serious Kingdom Hearts? Classy and realistic, a contrast from generic and boring 13. Sign me fucking in.
Then after they showed updated version my interest just vanished. Now it's just a colorful generic and boring fantasy on its own.

I'm actually more excited for Kingdom Hearts 3 now


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2014)

i'm still excited for 15, i still want to play it, to see what the end result is(hopefully its good)...i was just a shit ton more excited for FFversus than i am now.


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

It still gonna be okay I guess, but it's clear that Nomura's vision was heavily interrupted. Apart from just visual part it was no doubt heavily rewritten too. Gotta have a happy ending now. Probably some love thread. Cute stuff, cameos, chocobos. All heavy handed too. Meh.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2014)

well i expected love stuff to begin with, it looked like hamlet X romeo juliet to begin with, but now its gonna be super thrown in your face with all subtlety thrown out the window.

I mean look at this shit, you can't even compare the maturity back then to what it apparently is now


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

inb4 that amazing cutscene is not even in the game anymore


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2014)

Alright, I'm going to bite.

The word "mature" has to be like the most over-fucking-used word in the gaming industry along with "entitled", and just like "entitled" is used out of context...as _usual_. What exactly makes that scene more "mature" than any of the newer scenes from XV? Because the scenes in XV is action-oriented?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2014)

random user said:


> inb4 that amazing cutscene is not even in the game anymore



last we heard, its in...but it was changed to a CG cutscene and not an in game one  Of course this was a few years ago too so..



Esura said:


> Alright, I'm going to bite.
> 
> The word "mature" has to be like the most over-fucking-used word in the gaming industry along with "entitled", and just like "entitled" is used out of context...as _usual_. What exactly makes that scene more "mature" than any of the newer scenes from XV? Because the scenes in XV is action-oriented?




"Mature" to me, means being weighty without being pretentious. 

What i like about this scene, is that you see them just engaging in conversation, while at the same time giving the structure of the lore in the world and shit without there having to be anything over dramatic or cheesy or anything like that. No depressed shit or anti social behavior. Just two people talking like normal with a hint of flirting.

They should keep that in the game, but it has yet to be seen.


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> last we heard, its in...but it was changed to a CG cutscene and not an in game one  Of course this was a few years ago too so..


There was a specific news update regarding that scene? Man, they knew they had quality there.
If it's changed to a cgi means it's gonna be shorter, since cgi costs money and space.

On that subject, do they even need cgi anymore... They are basically already operating on cgi level technology wise, they just need to slightly downgrade it for it to run irl nowadays.
Maybe wide shots of cities and building, like in XII, but random parts of the story... there's no point. Back in the days it was a necessity, to show the emotions and scale otherwise impossible to convey. Now it seems more like an outdated tradition.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2014)

there are specific things that can be done cgi wise that would be an issue for real time graphics. But personally with the jump to the 8th generation, those things are so limited in scope that it really doesn't even matter. CGI could be erased entirely at this point for all i care, if Dark Sorcerer is the true extent of real time rendering on PS4 in optimal conditions


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

Plus cgi does weight a fuckton, especially HD. Blu ray isn't bottomless.

For some smaller studios it still may be an efficient way to do some things, but for huge companies that always play their graphix card it's redundant beyond words.


----------



## Deimos (May 7, 2014)

Initially the game appeared to be above the FF franchise. Now all it can do for SE is probably just reestablish the reputation of the franchise. It won't be funny if they fail.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2014)

Reestablishing the franchise is really all that needs to be done really. Its what people have been waiting for


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

It's funny how there wasn't any gradual decline or anything. XIII just smashed the franchise with such disappointment that now it has to be restored in it's entirety.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 7, 2014)

they rebooted every FF up to 7 so I guess they didn't forget how everything started. and even in japan people still crave for games like FF6 so there is still some hope


----------



## Deimos (May 7, 2014)

random user said:


> It's funny how there wasn't any gradual decline or anything. XIII just smashed the franchise with such disappointment that now it has to be restored in it's entirety.



Haha that's neat. xD


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2014)

there was a decline tho, FF13 had some backing, FF13-2 had less backing, FF13-3 had even less then that. And in between all that, 14 1.0 and SE just making mobile games forever and they have declined the brand. Its been happening over 5 years


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

I meant decline leading to 13 that would explain it's failure. But no, everyone was hyped as fuck for those 3 new games. Whole 3 new games wow, and on next gen gee-whiz! And they look sick! Glorious times are upon us!

It just disappointed everyone on such scope. And then continued to pour salt on wound by having 2 sequels. Ugh.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 7, 2014)

now when the fabula nova crystallis is over it's worth to be patient, wait those couple of years and get 2 amazing titles 

i don't care if it will be released on PS4 or 5, in 2 or 4 years- unless it has decent plot and it's different from nova crystallis I'll be satisfied


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2014)

we didn't get type 0, we are still waiting for 15. 13 was a disappointment. FML


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 7, 2014)

Holding out for Star Ocean 5.


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

Suikoden 6.

Someday.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 7, 2014)

Best airship theme.


----------



## SternRitter (May 8, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Best airship theme.



I've been playing through VIII recently, fallen in love all over again. The soundtrack is just incredible, people had problems with the drawing of magic but.... meh, It never took that long if your magic was high enough. 












Feels....


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

People who had problems with drawing magic didn't get how to play. There are very, very few spells you actually need to draw for junction, and most can be acquired through cards and abilities or Hell/Heaven islands.

FF8 is like the hipster FF, too smart for majority


----------



## SternRitter (May 8, 2014)

Exactly, refining those tents/cottages into 4k health before I'm even level 20. Feels good man. 

Although if you know what your doing with your junctions then the game can be incredibly easy until you farm in heaven/hell but then you just cheese all the baddies with degenerator spam anyway. :ignoramus 

Imo it was a big step up from VII, which I had just finished before starting VIII. Materia was nice and flexible, but I just can't get into the story of it anymore. Even in disc 1 when shinra were the baddies cloud would never shut up about how evil big bad sephiroth was. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



People always said the Amnesia discovery and Ultimecia were pulled out of the blue in VIII which really just boils down to not paying attention tbh. As soon as the game starts your told how GF's can cause amnesia and Edea mentions Ultimecia when she snaps out her trance at the end of disc 2. It's not as if the orphans matron is just going to go baddie for no reason.


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

Yeah, one minus 8 had is if you understand junction and item transform abilities the game is just too easy.

You can defeat final boss in 1 minute without taking a single hit  

It's still one of the best systems in gaming, period. Shame they didn't evolve it further in later games, it was just too over the head for the masses, even though it's really simple if you care.


----------



## Lortastic (May 8, 2014)

SternRitter said:


> I've been playing through VIII recently, fallen in love all over again. The soundtrack is just incredible, people had problems with the drawing of magic but.... meh, It never took that long if your magic was high enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unjunction all your damage magic and fight bosses. Force Your Way will play forever


----------



## lathia (May 8, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Best airship theme.



I enjoyed FF8 and loved being able to get the Lionheart on disc 1, but damn that soundtrack... eww. 












That right there though. Them fucking old art style feels


----------



## Lortastic (May 8, 2014)

Any tips for Triple Triad? I'm on Disc 2 right now and have yet to play a card game. Which cards should I use etc?


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

There are so many intricacies in playing triple triad. A lot, of course, depends on the rules, which can be manipulated in their own right. There is a 90% sure win method though. What you want is to get cards with strongest side digits (for the current card level in the game). And place them in corners. The opponent isn't going to sleep, but the more corners you can occupy, the better. Since those cards cannot be beaten now, you have basically limited the field significantly in your favor and shortened the amount of turns left. Now you can act accordingly to other cards you have, and will win in 90% of occasions.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 8, 2014)

You'll want to abolish rules. There is one called Random where you can't choose what cards you use and it's total bullshit.

Luckily, since you are oN Disk 2 and have Garden, it counts as it's own "town" so you can do this a lot easier than on Disk 1.

To abolish a Card Rule, such as Random, head to Dollet.
1.  SAVE YOUR GAME. It doesn't matter where. 

2. Now challenge someone to a card game. The lady at the entrance to Dollet will play. They will ask to mix rules. Accept.

3. Once the Triple Triad screen opens, quit the match without playing.

4. Now a variety of things can happen. You may get something like "the Open rule has spread throughout the region." Nothing might happen at all in which case you will have to repeat the steps I've outlined.

5.  However, your desired result is "the "Random" rule has been abolished" or something like that. Odds of getting that on your first attempt are low. So if you get "Open has spread" or whatever else, reset.  Just keep resetting until eventually you get the "Random rule has been abolished" result. It may take a while but it's worth it. You do not want to play with Random.

Now you can repeat this over and over again to abolish any rule you want. I think it's Trabia that plays with Random and Plus? So when you get to Trabia Garden or Shumi Village, just repeat the steps I've outlined until the desired rule has been abolished. Then head back to Balamb Garden and challenge somebody. REFUSE to mix rules. Keep refusing until they stop asking. Then head back to Trabia Garden and repeat the whole process again toa bolish anothe rrule.

It's tedious and stupid but speaking as somebody who NEVER understood any of the later rules iN Triple Triad, I still got all the best cards. 

Also you'll want to complet the Card Club Sidequest. Look up a guide on that. The goal is to win the sidequest though so you can get the Gilgamesh Card from Quistis. It can be modded into 10 Holy Wars ie. 10 make the party invincible.


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

You don't need to do any of that, just go and play with a guy on Balamb Docks, the one who was skipping class and missed the Garden. He erases all card rules in Balamb. Now just go to any region, and since you don't have any rules to mix with or add, chances of abolishing any rule are very high.


Sequentially there's a funny glitch/trick to 100% abolish random from Dollet.
While carrying original Galbadia rules go and save in Dollet hotel and hard reset the console. After it booting up leave the hotel and come back inside again, challenge and refuse to play the girl standing next to the save spot twice. Then challenge her for the third time and accept, but quit.

Done.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 8, 2014)

That's too easy.

He has to do it the hard way like everyone else.

It's like trying to abolish a rule on the Lunar Base. A guy on GameFAQs came up with what he said was a foolproof strategy to abolish Random there but following it I could only ever abolish Plus. So I just kept fucking with it and eventually abolished Random and got the Laguna Card. Not even worth it really. Infinite Gilgamesh Cards/Holy Wars on Disk 4.


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

That's not the hard way, that's the stupid way. Hard way is to play with whatever rules that are present.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 8, 2014)

Playing with Random is the stupid way. Nobody plays with Random, especially if you are after rare cards. It'll take a billion years.


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

People who know how to play play on random.
If you are after rare cards and don't want to take billion years then you'll use methods I mentioned, otherwise it's just lame hypocrisy. "That method takes too long but this method takes also too long, but it's the "correct hard way"".
Gimme a fucking break.

You either play for fun or for results.


----------



## Lortastic (May 8, 2014)

First of all, THANK YOU SO MUCH YOU TWO. These actually helped me a real lot!

I did a mix of both of what you guys mentioned. I made it so it only had 'Open' and 'Trade: One' rules. The actual card game itself I did the corner placement thing and it helped immensely. I'm after the Collector All Cards, Win 100 TT games and beat the CC Club Steam achievements so I want to narrow down the tediousness as much as possible.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 8, 2014)

lathia said:


> I enjoyed FF8 and loved being able to get the Lionheart on disc 1



The grind, for the items through Triple Triad alone. Jesus fucking Christ, I could've beaten the disc in that time.

Worse is not to get into too many battles and otherwise fuck up the item drops cuz I decided to kill a couple dudes and leveled up.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 8, 2014)

Squall's Punishment gunblade is way cooler and easier to get. I had that shit before I even went to Timber.


----------



## Lortastic (May 9, 2014)

Why is having the Open Rule spreaded through the region a bad thing? 

I'm facing Rinoa's father but I want to abolish the 'Same' rule.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 9, 2014)

You know how to lose Ifrit to him in order to get him to play Rinoa's card right?


----------



## Lortastic (May 9, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You know how to lose Ifrit to him in order to get him to play Rinoa's card right?



Erm can I still do that on Disc 3? Got annoyed that it won't abolish the rule so I just went on ahead with the story. I'm at the Garden war now.

God that paratroop fight was one of the hardest things in FF8.


----------



## The World (May 9, 2014)

The accomplishment I felt after getting Lionheart


----------



## Lortastic (May 9, 2014)

I'm just gonna aim to get Ragnarok first before I finish all the side quests. Seems easier that way. Even though the idea of a mobile garden base is cool as fuck, it's too slow for travelling.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2014)

The World said:


> The accomplishment I felt after getting Lionheart



You and me both.

Fucking love that limit break, favorite move in FF for me.


----------



## SternRitter (May 9, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> I'm just gonna aim to get Ragnarok first before I finish all the side quests. Seems easier that way. Even though the idea of a mobile garden base is cool as fuck, it's too slow for travelling.



I did the exact same thing, all I need to do now is head to lunatic pandora and start the beginning of the finale. Just finished getting everyone to lvl 100 by farming the enoyle in the esthar streets (which gave me max ultima aswell so that's a bonus). 

Finished all ultimate weapons and now going to go get Eden from ultima and finish the CC/PuPu quests etc etc.


----------



## Kaitou (May 9, 2014)

FFIII will come to Steam! 

Good news.


----------



## Reyes (May 9, 2014)

Again FFXIV really help drive profits for SE this quarter again, so did Final Fantasy X.

No Mention of Lightning Returns helping with profits :ignoramus


----------



## Reyes (May 9, 2014)

You think SE gets the hint now that we don't like Lightning or 13 series?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2014)

If only bravely default was a SE game.

Thank god FFIII is coming to steam. Gonna get that real quick.


----------



## Wesley (May 9, 2014)

First time I played FFVIII, I fell into the trap of spamming summons, since that's all I really did in FFVII...


----------



## Lortastic (May 9, 2014)

Oh sweet. Another FF game to distract me from Uni studies ;D

VI, IX and XII needs to come too. I haven't played those yet!

I rarely use summons. I only used them to see the animation.


----------



## random user (May 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> You think SE gets the hint now that we don't like Lightning or 13 series?


Toriyama is not fired and made a member of Final Fantasy quality preservation committee instead.

In short: no.


----------



## Lortastic (May 9, 2014)

Is the Queen of Cards side quest worth doing? I heard that you can get all the cards in Disc 4 anyway (except the PuPu but I already have that).


----------



## Wesley (May 9, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Oh sweet. Another FF game to distract me from Uni studies ;D
> 
> VI, IX and XII needs to come too. I haven't played those yet!
> 
> I rarely use summons. I only used them to see the animation.



Not understanding the junction/draw system, the fact that summons could clear entire groups of enemies with one attack for most of the game made using them the thing to do.  You know, right up until the end of the game when suddenly they didn't work anymore.


----------



## Lortastic (May 10, 2014)

Starting to get confused with this abolishing rule thing.

I'm at the orphanage trying to abolish the random rule but after every two 'Nos' after I accept their challenge, it's always telling me the Open rule has spreaded. I'm currently holding Balamb rules (Open and Trade: All) but I want to get rid of the random so I can get Seifer (which I didn't get earlier) and Edea's card.


----------



## Lortastic (May 10, 2014)

Ok I'm near the end of disc 3. Got Lion heart and defeated Ultima Weapon. 

These are the achievements I have left to _achieve_:

- *Top Rank - Reach SeeD rank A*
- *Maximum Gil - Reach maximum Gil*
- *Top level - Hidden Achievement*
- *Contrived Finish - Finish the game with Squall's initial level*
- *1,000 kills - Kill 1,000 enemies*
- *10,000 kills - Kill 10,000 enemies* <- wtf?
- *Collector - Collect all cards*
- *Blue Magic Master - Learn all of Quistis' limit breaks*
- *Top Level Boko - Reach level 100 with Boko*

Hopefully I can complete all of them when I enter Disc 4 cause I think I've done everything I can on disc 3.


----------



## SternRitter (May 10, 2014)

Top seed rank is easy as shit, you can do it as soon as you get you initial rank. Just go to the menu and take the Seed tests, I think they're in tutorial or settings something like that. 

Each one is a 10 question quiz which raises your rank everytime you pass, you need to get all 10 right though. All the answers are online anyway, best to do it as soon as you become a seed so you get 30k each payment.


----------



## Disaresta (May 10, 2014)

people talking about FF8 makes me happy.


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2014)

8 for me is still the best final fantasy.  But yeah getting top SeeD rank is as easy as doing all the quests.

1000 and 10000 kills is essentially doe me farming Island closest to hell for all the major magics that you can get there.  Sure the mobs are evil as hell but they are worth every kill.

The others though will be a bitch to get and will require multiple playthroughs


----------



## Lortastic (May 10, 2014)

SternRitter said:


> Top seed rank is easy as shit, you can do it as soon as you get you initial rank. Just go to the menu and take the Seed tests, I think they're in tutorial or settings something like that.
> 
> Each one is a 10 question quiz which raises your rank everytime you pass, you need to get all 10 right though. All the answers are online anyway, best to do it as soon as you become a seed so you get 30k each payment.



Ehh. I thought you could only take a certain amount of tests in accordance to Squall's level. I'm doing Contrived Finish first so I'm still level 7. I haven't taken any tests yet but my SeeD Rank is 12. Yeah, it does seem pretty easy. Just a matter of doing it. 



Nemesis said:


> 8 for me is still the best final fantasy.  But yeah getting top SeeD rank is as easy as doing all the quests.
> 
> 1000 and 10000 kills is essentially doe me farming Island closest to hell for all the major magics that you can get there.  Sure the mobs are evil as hell but they are worth every kill.
> 
> The others though will be a bitch to get and will require multiple playthroughs



Yeah. The 1000 and 10 000 kills I'll do in conjunction with reaching level 100. 

Unfortunately the kill counter resets if you start a new game so this all has to be done in one play through :/


----------



## Lortastic (May 11, 2014)

Noooooooo The Diamond Duo on Disc 4 have the Random rule 

Edit: YES GOT RID OF IT


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 11, 2014)

Infinite Gilgamesh Cards/Holy Wars.

This game is so absurdly painfully broken.


----------



## Lortastic (May 11, 2014)

I'm missing one card! Who is carrying that darn Tri Point card. Hope it is Xu.


----------



## Lortastic (May 11, 2014)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Got it!

8 Achievements to go!


----------



## random user (May 11, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> 8 for me is still the best final fantasy.


It's top 3 easily. Underrated by fools, loved by smart people.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 11, 2014)

XII
VII
X
IV
IX

....eh... It might be better than 2 and 13...


----------



## random user (May 11, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Got it!
> 
> 8 Achievements to go!


I just realized with all the achievement talk you're playing the turrible PC version.

Big, big mistake.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 11, 2014)

Hey man.

PC Version Siren doesn't have to be Level 100 to make Dark Matter.

What a lifesaver that must be.


----------



## Lortastic (May 11, 2014)

random user said:


> I just realized with all the achievement talk you're playing the turrible PC version.
> 
> Big, big mistake.



What's wrong with the PC version? The only problem I know of so far is the audio which admittedly felt off/weak at times.


----------



## SternRitter (May 11, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Ehh. I thought you could only take a certain amount of tests in accordance to Squall's level. I'm doing Contrived Finish first so I'm still level 7. I haven't taken any tests yet but my SeeD Rank is 12. Yeah, it does seem pretty easy. Just a matter of doing it.



Ahhh your right I think, my bad. Your probably better off just getting it on your level 100 playthrough. It would be alot easier.

Also, on the subject of the PC version. Ultima weapon isn't locked into level 100 like the PS, only levels according to the party.


----------



## Lortastic (May 11, 2014)

SternRitter said:


> Ahhh your right I think, my bad. Your probably better off just getting it on your level 100 playthrough. It would be alot easier.
> 
> Also, on the subject of the PC version. Ultima weapon isn't locked into level 100 like the PS, only levels according to the party.



I aimed for level 100 right after getting Contrived Finish. 

Quistis got to level 100 in 30 minutes. Island Closest to Heaven/Hell = mass exp xP

Incidentally I got Dark Matter from Chocobo World. So lucky!

4 Achievements left


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2014)

Damn, didn't realize VIII was so loved here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2014)

Better than FF7


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2014)

"Better than 7"

About as believable as an atheist lesbian getting elected for presidency.


----------



## Lortastic (May 11, 2014)

I actually enjoyed 8 more than 7.
One thing I loved about 7 was Cid's running animation


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 11, 2014)

Esura said:


> "Better than 7"
> 
> *About as believable as an atheist lesbian getting elected for presidency*.


Former Australia prime minister Gillard


----------



## Disaresta (May 11, 2014)

Final Fantasy 8 is one of the better games in the series but is easily the worst of the psOne games.


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2014)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Former Australia prime minister Goddard



Ah, I stand corrected lol.


Anyways, FFVIII is ok despite my issues with it's gameplay systems. Only FFs I really don't like is pre-IV ones and XII.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 11, 2014)

Esura said:


> Ah, I stand corrected lol.
> 
> 
> Anyways, FFVIII is ok despite my issues with it's gameplay systems. Only FFs I really don't like is pre-IV ones and XII.


Julia Gillard was the predecessor of Tony Abott


----------



## Disaresta (May 11, 2014)

Esura said:


> Ah, I stand corrected lol.
> 
> 
> Anyways, FFVIII is ok despite my issues with it's gameplay systems. *Only FFs I really don't like is pre-IV *ones and XII.



that's because they suck shit


----------



## Deimos (May 12, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> that's because they suck shit


----------



## random user (May 12, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> that's because they suck shit




Kids nowadays


----------



## SternRitter (May 12, 2014)

I have good old FFI on my ipod, It's hillarious that there is literally zero help in the game at all. Basically "you are the heroes please find the crystals go go go!!" and that's it.  

Not that it is a bad thing, sure you could get horribly lost for hours pre-airship, but that gives you incentive to go look for things out of the ordinary. There is an abundance of side quests to do/things to see that you would only ever find IF you got lost or looked up a guide because its so hidden. It's very dated but still a very fun game if you have the right mindset.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 12, 2014)

random user said:


> Kids nowadays



it's always like that with kids. 

and they ALWAYS claim FFIV is better than other titles just to pretend that they actually know something about older games... while I bet he didn't even played any of these (and if he did, for sure it was for few minutes just to realize it doesn't have flashy graphics like FFXIII- hence they suck by default)


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 12, 2014)

FFIV IS one of the best FF games and has the best soundtrack in the series.

< played FFIV Advance


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 12, 2014)

i know it is but my point was about this tendency I always come across

i'd say FF2 has the best ost so far- doesn't matter if its 8-bit or the PSP version, although it might sometimes sound depressing but overall FF2 has the most fantasy-epic tunes from the series

[YOUTUBE]siP0syXBde4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lortastic (May 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]PjZuxAWb8a8[/YOUTUBE]

So which would be your favourite battle theme?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 13, 2014)

Time to play some VIII on my vita.


----------



## random user (May 13, 2014)

What they turned Type-0 into


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 13, 2014)

Type-0 is long gone into the dark depths of iphone games. Such a shame.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 14, 2014)

tbh Agito is still okayish if you take a look at other titles released on mobile phones in Japan

like All The Bravest f.e.

[YOUTUBE]jSLET8Q669Y[/YOUTUBE]


wait until 0 : 33 and despair


----------



## Esura (May 14, 2014)

I literally lol'ed at the complete shittiness of that.

Always heard about it and saw screen shots but this is the first time I've ever seen the game in motion, and lol.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 14, 2014)

Best Normal Battle theme in the series is FF2's.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 14, 2014)

I'd say FF3 has the best battle and boss themes but on the original platform, not DS nor PSP


----------



## Lortastic (May 14, 2014)

This 10000 kills is taking forever to achieve.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 14, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> This 10000 kills is taking forever to achieve.


Try Disgaea 4


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 14, 2014)

I never got the point of Achievements/Trophies. At least the ones that don't reward you with something. Like, Star Ocean 4 has Trophies and if you get enough of them you get extra voice clips and a higher level cap and it's good incentive to work for them.


----------



## Lortastic (May 14, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I never got the point of Achievements/Trophies. At least the ones that don't reward you with something. Like, Star Ocean 4 has Trophies and if you get enough of them you get extra voice clips and a higher level cap and it's good incentive to work for them.



Sense of completion I guess. For me it's like saying I've done everything I can in a game although some achievements are just unrealistic.


----------



## Lortastic (May 16, 2014)

Should've started and left Chocobo World on waaaaay earlier. My little Boko is giving me Ribbons and Rosetta Stones.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 17, 2014)

btw anyone used to play Dissidia / 012 in here?


----------



## Lortastic (May 17, 2014)

My life has been successfully wasted.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jun 11, 2014)

guess what guys

[YOUTUBE]XhnV1FL5J2w[/YOUTUBE]

another mobile game upcoming from SE


----------



## Deimos (Jun 11, 2014)

Saw this earlier today. I loled.


----------



## lathia (Jun 11, 2014)

Was it not SE who announced they would re-focus on their hardcore fan-base instead of mobile app games? I could have sworn there was an interview somewhere.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 11, 2014)

Gotta admit, game looks fun though.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 14, 2014)

I had a hard time with that in FFVII.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 25, 2014)

The more I listen to the Turk and Shinra Corporation themes the more my long standing belief that the game would have been better if Sephiroth wasn't in it/wasn't the main villain grows strong.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 29, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The more I listen to the Turk and Shinra Corporation themes the more my long standing belief that the game would have been better if Sephiroth wasn't in it/wasn't the main villain grows strong.



I couldn't agree more, they were just more interesting as antagonists than Sephiroth.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm gonna download FF XIII and finish it 
really need a ps4 though


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 30, 2014)

Adamant soul said:


> I couldn't agree more, they were just more interesting as antagonists than Sephiroth.



Have Sephiroth as the halfway boss at the point Cloud gave him the dark Materia.  The fight ends with Ghost Aerith doing her bit.  Rufus and Shin-ra bring the others back to Junon, leading up to the same escape you get in game.

You can still have the Weapons out there and in the end the story goes into more depth between the Cait Sith/Barrett argument aswell.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 1, 2014)

FFIII is a lot more challenging than I thought. Monsters hit like a freakin truck.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jul 1, 2014)

NES/PSP/DS ?


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 1, 2014)

Onizuka said:


> NES/PSP/DS ?



The DS one which got ported to Steam.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 3, 2014)

The Salamander boss in FFIII had a fire breath attack which wiped out my entire party and the damage it it was more than each of my character's total HP...

Not to mention running through the lava saps your HP and the monsters in there hit like  a truck and have status effects. Back to grinding the shit out of the world map I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jul 3, 2014)

I've never played the DS one but I think it's not that different from PSP version (although DS came earlier)

yeah, Salamander is pretty annoying- I usually finish him with last guy standing. 
anyway imho the worst part are those enemies that divide or multiply. jesus, how annoying is that when you still don't have Dark Knights and you have to fight them one by one. it takes ages


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 3, 2014)

There are enemies that multiply?!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 3, 2014)

The PSP version is the DS version.

The only thing to feel bad though is that the DS version is like a million times easier than the NES version.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 3, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The PSP version is the DS version.
> 
> The only thing to feel bad though is that the DS version is like a million times easier than the NES version.



Oh gosh and I'm already struggling with the DS version. I thought they made it harder or was that FFIV?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 3, 2014)

IV, probably, maybe. Would not know.

The difficulty from DS to NES is like stabbing yourself with a spoon and stabbing yourself with a soldering iron.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 4, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Oh gosh and I'm already struggling with the DS version. I thought they made it harder or was that FFIV?



Eh, FFIV on the DS was made initially more difficult but then as you gained abilities the difficulty falls off a cliff and the game becomes a joke.  I found the PSP version of FF IV to be the definitive version.  Tougher than the DS version (overall) and with all the extra content from the GBA version as well as nicely cleaned up graphics.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jul 4, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> IV, probably, maybe. Would not know.
> 
> The difficulty from DS to NES is like stabbing yourself with a spoon and stabbing yourself with a soldering iron.



i finished the famicon version once and it took maaany days to reach Eureka and get ninja and sage jobs. once you have them than it's a piece of cake. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



the thing is it's not emulator so if you reach the dark world and then get beaten by one of the crystal guardians or creeps or even cloud of darkness (in famicon and probably nes version you have to know how to fight her particularly), then you start all over again from the bottom of crystal tower. and we are talking about hours of playing here. but the feeling when you finish the game at last is damn good


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jul 4, 2014)

oh, and if i'm correct in the nes/famicon version 1 x shuriken costs like 50000 gil so it's not just 'hey let's buy x99 of them and kill the boss. unless you are playing this for weeks


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 4, 2014)

PSP version of 4 is awesome, now just need a HD version of 5 and I'm all good.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 4, 2014)

Currently I have a Thief, Black Mage, White Mage and Warrior for my FFIII classes. I think I'm gonna have to change my Thief to a White Monk.


----------



## Firo (Jul 4, 2014)

All of these remakes and/or boring sequels and spinoffs and I cant get a FF IX or VI remake.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 4, 2014)

I've yet to play FFIX. Slim chance that they might port it to Steam.


----------



## Firo (Jul 4, 2014)

IX was good and it had one of the better protagonists in the series in Zidane.
The cast overall was solid and so was the story.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 4, 2014)

IX has my favorite final dungeon.

Not in a sense of that it was like my first or something lame, but mostly on how elaborately designed it was.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 4, 2014)

I really loved the overall world of FFX. It just has this beautiful culture to it. It's hard to describe.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 5, 2014)

I just wish X was more open world.  Instead it was a worse corridor than XIII. The only open place was calm lands which were no where near the size of Gran Puls.  But then X is a better game all around, especially in combat.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 5, 2014)

Anyone doing a four job fiesta run?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 5, 2014)

X had actual gameplay.

XIII doesn't get anywhere till 20 hours in.

Afterwards I dropped it.

Then I pick up Type 0 and wonder why we never got it in the first place.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 5, 2014)

Playing Tactics A2 at the moment. Soooooo good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2014)

It does my heart warm to see some old and new faces about.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 6, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> IX has my favorite final dungeon.
> 
> Not in a sense of that it was like my first or something lame, but mostly on how elaborately designed it was.



I thought Orphan's Cradle was a pretty badass final dungeon. I just looved the look of it, the BGM was freaking awesome, a pretty big difficulty spike just to let you know this is the final dungeon, the only real let down for me being how some of the random encounters were tougher than the final bosses.



Nemesis said:


> I just wish X was more open world.  Instead it was a worse corridor than XIII. The only open place was calm lands which were no where near the size of Gran Pulse.  But then X is a better game all around, especially in combat.



They're about the same really. Oh Gran Pulse is certainly bigger than the Calm Lands, make no mistake, but X has a lot more you can do near the end including a completely optional dungeon, much better optional battles and blitzball which I enjoyed the shit out of. Some of the side-quests/mini-games to get the ultimate weapons powered up were pretty damn annoying, I'd rather have XIII's shit equipment upgrade system over those any day.

X was the better game all around of course though I actually enjoy the combat in both.They both start off pretty repetitive but get a lot more fun later. Story and characters are what X has over XIII for me though XIII isn't bad.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> X had actual gameplay.
> 
> XIII doesn't get anywhere till 20 hours in.
> 
> ...



Really? I was freaking hooked when I got to Chapter 7. 

Never actually played Type 0 due to not being able to read Japanese, how good is it anyway?


----------



## Firo (Jul 6, 2014)

Adamant soul said:


> I thought Orphan's Cradle was a pretty badass final dungeon. I just looved the look of it, the BGM was freaking awesome, a pretty big difficulty spike just to let you know this is the final dungeon, the only real let down for me being how some of the random encounters were tougher than the final bosses.


Thats just about every FF game with the side bosses.  I remember fighting the WEAPONS in FF VII for the first time. What they did to my party was horrible.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 6, 2014)

Type 0 plays like a more team version of Crisis Core but you get to switch between teammates on the fly.

Magic in this game is nutty since the game is basically pretty fucked, they show off effects. Like people getting hit with fire get lit the fuck up. Blizzard spells outright freeze people.

Just look up the opening cutscene just to see how fucked it is.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 6, 2014)

Type 0 sounds amazing. 

Orphan scared the crap outta me when the doom timer kicked in. Talk about pressure for the final boss.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2014)

Type 0 is brilliant.

I'd say it's closer to kh in play style than crisis core.

The strongest part of the arpg factor is every single character plays differently.

Ace doesn't play like nine who doesn't play like cater who's nothing like rem.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 8, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Thats just about every FF game with the side bosses.  I remember fighting the WEAPONS in FF VII for the first time. What they did to my party was horrible.



Not really what I meant. The WEAPONS are optional super bosses so of course they are harder than Sephiroth as they're meant to be the ultimate challenge much like Long Gui and the last mission battle for XIII. What I was referring to was that fighting some of the normal enemies in Orphan's Cradle was harder than the final bosses were, in particularly fighting Sacrifices and Dragites at the same time was a major pain in the ass.

The dark aeons are what did that to me as a kid, in particular the Dark Magus Sisters caught me off guard when I was going for Auron's celestial weapon.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 10, 2014)

Been away from civilization for while, did FF15 get any coverage at E3?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2014)

hahahaha no


----------



## Enclave (Jul 10, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Been away from civilization for while, did FF15 get any coverage at E3?



It's probably going to be the focus of TGS for Squenix.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> It's probably going to be the focus of TGS for Squenix.


Home turf!!


----------



## Enclave (Jul 10, 2014)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Home turf!!



Well it stands to reason.  They always show off Final Fantasy to Japan over everybody else and now that the Lightning bullshit is finally over FFXV gets it's turn to shine in media coverage.  While I had hoped for FFXV info at E3?  I was pretty certain it wasn't going to happen until TGS for this reason.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 10, 2014)

When is TGS?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 10, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> When is TGS?


in 2 months :ho


----------



## uuugh (Jul 15, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Well it stands to reason.  They always show off Final Fantasy to Japan over everybody else and now that the Lightning bullshit is finally over FFXV gets it's turn to shine in media coverage.  While I had hoped for FFXV info at E3?  I was pretty certain it wasn't going to happen until TGS for this reason.


Actually there hasn't been a single relevant SE game reveal/info on TGS.
They either revealed it on it's own or on E3. Now even more so that they try to cater to the west more.

I'd say nothing but the usual trailers at TGS. Best case scenario few extra seconds of footage here and there.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 17, 2014)

So in a shocking twist that surprised absolutely everyone SE unveiled another mobile cash grab "Final Fantasy" game.

Sigh.





> *Final Fantasy Record Keeper*
> 
> The game for iOS and Android devices will star a hero named Apprentice, a boy who loves history and is Dr. Mog's best pupil. With Dr. Mog's magic, Apprentice jumps into the worlds of memories that have been sealed within paintings in order to retrieve those memories. Throughout his journey, he will relive those various memories from Final Fantasy games, including Zanarkand, the big bridge, and the Northern Cave.
> 
> Apprentice will also encounter past series protagonists, such as Final Fantasy III's Luneth, Final Fantasy VII's Cloud Strife, and Final Fantasy IX's Zidane Tribal, and by clearing various dungeons, Apprentice will be able to add them to his party.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jul 17, 2014)

lol isn't that like All the Bravest? the exactly same concept but instead of random characters we have a protagonist. the mcdonaldization of gaming progresses


----------



## uuugh (Jul 17, 2014)

It's exactly that. Literally the same game.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jul 18, 2014)

what about Final Fantasy Explorers for DS tho

i have to say it looks pretty epic but i'm almost 100% assured they will release it only for the domestic market, just as type-0. it looks like a crossover between Crisis Core and FF3 for PSP/3DS

Short summery what the guy says:

+ enhanced job system (more jobs and more options)
+ Summons will play the major role
+ simultaneous gameplay (multiplayer up to 4 players)
+ action RPG

so my guess is it's gonna be kind of a monster hunter rip off. but damn, doesn't it look great?

[YOUTUBE]WsTEFgNXKG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## uuugh (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, explorers look pretty fucking sweet. Clear effort went into this. In fact it's kinda surprising at this point that it's actually *developed* by SE, usually all the portable games tend to be outsourced.
I'd rather have that on PS3 instead of XIII crap franchise.

I doubt it's gonna be domestic because it's on DS. The only reason Tupe-0 was domestic is that PSP died in the west before they had time to release it.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 19, 2014)

Explorers's battle theme

[YOUTUBE]DfppdCD7qM4[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty dope, sounds kinda like Battle on the Big Bridge


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 19, 2014)

^ Looks really fun.

If they do localise it I will get it.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 19, 2014)

Really hope they localize explorers. FF14, bravely default, FF explorers, Curtain Call.

Be butt hurt all you want over mobile games that don't effect development cycles and are developed by totally different teams all you want but, aside from FF 13 LR(which everyone knew would be shit anyways) square has been doing very well lately. Very happy in the direction their going. Now if I can please get a FF9 release on steam I will be in complete bliss.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 19, 2014)

Eh, most of them are just nostalgia cashing and riding on past glory. Hardly any will bring big profit too. I wouldn't say that SE is doing well or going in any right direction.

When your best games in the longest time are cheap spin-off DS games, you're not doing anything right.

They are literally putting all their eggs in XV/KHIII basket now.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 20, 2014)

Tifa final weapon is the worst


----------



## Firo (Jul 20, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Tifa final weapon is the worst



Definitely wasnt worth going back to sector 6 for.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jul 20, 2014)

I started duodecim all over again

no matter how bad SE games recently are, the soundtracks are just amazing


----------



## uuugh (Jul 20, 2014)

It's funny how SE has a separate composer for all portable games.


----------



## Firo (Jul 20, 2014)

nobuo uematsu is the best FF composer.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jul 20, 2014)

*video game composer


----------



## uuugh (Jul 20, 2014)

FF - yes
Games - no 

Although even in FFs I prefer Sakimoto, though Sakaguchi is more versatile.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 20, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Tifa final weapon is the worst



Yukie was the best.  Loved her morph ability.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 20, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Tifa final weapon is the worst



All those slot misses


----------



## Firo (Jul 20, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> All those slot misses



I think that was the Limit Break.
Still was bad tho.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 21, 2014)

Why does the power of that weapon have to be based on misses.

I barely messed up with Tifa limit breaks in the game and this is what I get.

A final weapon that does 56 damage


----------



## Reyes (Jul 21, 2014)

Yasunori Mitsuda the best composer


----------



## uuugh (Jul 24, 2014)

of course it looks like that


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2014)

it looks more like A Judge/Keyblade armor and Bahamut did a fusion dance.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 25, 2014)

That Batman figurine actually has a story behind it


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2014)

I have no idea why that is a battle theme. It sounds so much more like a Boss theme. An awesome boss theme.


 Best regular battle theme? I will have to compare them.

click on the pick to choose to listen to a battle theme song

[YOUTUBE]PjZuxAWb8a8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hm...the best are:
FF2
FF6
FF13
FF10
FF8

FF4's greatness reigned supreme in its boss battle music.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hm...the best are:
> FF2
> FF6
> FF13
> ...



 for me it is hard to tell. Hands down 4-12, including X-2, all have fabulous regular battle themes.

 to me

10
11
9
7
6
4
5

 for boss battles

7/9/5
6
11
8/12
4


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 20, 2014)

4 is too low there.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2014)

To me the music is 4's weakness to me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 21, 2014)

I wonder if all the GBA ports are easier. Everyone says FF1 Dawn of Souls is easier than NES/Origins and I swear that when I played FFIV on the SNES, the original Japanese game with a fan English patch, that it was way harder than FFIV Advance.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2014)

yeah they are easier. thats why 3 was so hard.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 21, 2014)

I really dislike the audio distortion on the GBA too, at least in my emulator. I noticed it more and more as I play the FF games on other consoles, namely FFIV on the SNES emulator and FFII on epsxe. They sound way better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2014)

Then stick with the older ones...not really missing anything with the port really. Extra content here and there is all.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 22, 2014)

There are so many bugs in Famicon's FF1 and 2, that actually technically speaking these are the easiest ones (although in the beginning seem hard)


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 25, 2014)

My FF2 Pseudo-Class Challenge:

Firion - Paladin. Uses Sword and Shield, Heavy Armor, can cast White Magic.
Maria - Black Mage. Back row with Bow, Light Armor, can cast Black Magic.
Guy - Monk. No Weapons Shields or Armor, no Magic.
Fourth Character - I use whatever they come with. No additional magic. Except for Leon in the endgame. I'm gonna build him like a Dark Knight.

Current Progress Report:

Just destroyed the Dreadnaught. Guy has like 1,000 HP while Firion and Gordon, the two with the next highest HP, only have about 300. It's kinda absurd.

I think Gordon is about to leave us soon anyway if I'm remembering right.

The real way to get Gil is to fight those Ogre Mages. They have a high probability of dropping Berserk Scrolls which go for 5,000 a pop. I kept one to teach it to Maria and sold about 6 or 7 more. That plus all the Gil enemies are dropping now got me up to 80,000 or so. Back down to 60K because I bought a couple Cottages and about 8 Ethers just so I'm on the safe side.

Oh and I'm noticing a pattern here with how I have to play. I go into the dungeon, I collect most of the treasure, gain levels and Gil, theN i have to run the hell out of said dungeon and go restock items and heal. I did that with the Snow Cave, Kas'Ion and now the Dreadnaught. Guy just eats up my Hi Potion constantly and I keep running out of MP.

I think now is a good time to stop and do some magic level grinding. Maria has to get her Fire and Bolt up to level 3 to join her Ice and also i want to get Berserk up a level or 2 because I hear it's really good. Also Guy can't do anything except Attack so Berserk on him seems like a smart move. Firion meanwhile has to train up Shield and Shell.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 25, 2014)

I wonder if I should scrap my challenge or at least give Guy another Job because holy hell, boss fights are proving way too easy. Basically all Firion and Maria do is buff him up with Shield and Berserk and then he kills the boss in a couple turns. That's how the Chimera and Fake Princess bosses have gone anyway. I'm fine with him being my main damage dealer but he does TOO MUCH damage

Maybe give him a dagger or something but keep him completely unarmored. The odd thing is tht I remember boss fights being harder in Dawn of Souls but regular encounters were easier. I think magic did more damage in DOS... Or maybe the Gigas enemies had less HP. I remember distinctly because I grinded attack spells for the Gigas encounters in Deist Cavern because weapons were pretty much useless. But even my level 3 Bolt/Ice/Fire do nothing to the things in Origins. I think I grinded them up to Level 5 in DOS though so maybe that's why.

But yeah, the Fake Princess was a bitch in DOS. She had Level XVI Blink I believe. Here? She died after two attacks from Guy. It's kinda disappointing.


----------



## midnight_walker (Aug 25, 2014)

Started playing FF X again when I bought the HD Remaster a week ago ^^

I love the gameplay and it's probably my favorite FF gameplay wise.

I just wanna get all the things and get to the airship xD


----------



## midnight_walker (Aug 25, 2014)

I also play FF XIV, so FF all the way now


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 27, 2014)

Playing FF Type-0.

So far, it's everything I've ever wanted from a new final fantasy game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2014)

How are you playing type 0?


----------



## Extravlad (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm playing FF12 again and wow I never realized how underrated this game is.
Honestly the world is huge, too bad the main characters are uninteresting.


----------



## Esura (Aug 27, 2014)

I should probably do my NG+ run in Lightning Returns one of these days. Got one heck of a backlog for other series at the moment though.


----------



## Esura (Aug 27, 2014)

Heard that the game gets incredibly grind heavy half way through and some other things. I have the English patched version on my PSP but haven't gotten anywhere with it yet.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 27, 2014)

Hope that's not the case.


----------



## lathia (Aug 27, 2014)

I need to revisit FF5. It's the only FF that I can't seem to remember much of. GBA version it is.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 27, 2014)

I might as well post this in here because...well it was included on "Final Fantasy Chronicles." it's an honorary FF title.

It seems like I'll have to break out of my old habit of mashing X a lot with Chrono Trigger. I'm used to racing through menus as fast as I can but here you are encouraged to sit back and wait, recognizing a pattern in the enemy and then only attacking at the right time. It's weird and I'm not quite used to it yet. Also I need to get used to healing a lot, especially in boss fights. Yakra killed Lucca my first try because I failed to realize either of these points. Since you have to sit back and just watch the boss for a bit, he gets a chance to wail on you so that mandates healing more common than with other JRPGs I've played.

Music is great though. I can't recall liking a soundtrack this fast in a long time.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 2, 2014)

midnight_walker said:


> Started playing FF X again when I bought the HD Remaster a week ago ^^
> 
> I love the gameplay and it's probably my favorite FF gameplay wise.
> 
> I just wanna get all the things and get to the airship xD



Have fun with dodging lightning bolts and chocobo racing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Have fun with dodging lightning bolts and chocobo racing.



equivalent of asking if they enjoy attempting to dribble the ball 200 times and out of nowhere someone kicking you in the crotch for no good reason.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 20, 2014)

Can't wait for XV and also Type-0 HD

But something funny


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 20, 2014)

I am not too fond on the new hairstyle design for stella.  New engine should concentrate on exloiting cool hair, not sticky combed one. IMO.

I just hope we can get to change their outfits to stuff from the Versus era, because why not?


----------



## Kishido (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 22, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Can't wait for XV and also Type-0 HD
> 
> But something funny




those pics


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_kebeiUHAmI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 22, 2014)

FF4 is available on Steam and FF13 is coming to Steam next month for those who are interested.


----------



## Nidave (Sep 23, 2014)

The TGS trailer of XV has me sold day 1. I'll get Type-0 just to see what it's all about.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 23, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks the combat for FFXV we've seen so far looks a little slow? By this mean that, compared to the combat of KH2 for example. I only ask because the early trailers with Noctis owning those soldiers made it seem like the combat was going to be a lot faster than we've seen as yet.

Also, we better be able to fight those giant ass monsters we've seen without a shit load of grinding or I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 23, 2014)

> Tabata's also in pursuit of a Final Fantasy that's not as overwhelming as its predecessors, and one that can be enjoyed by a broader audience. "With Final Fantasy 15, I do want to *make it more casual*," he says. "Of course the depth of the game is going to be there, but I want to make it so players can easily experience the satisfaction of the depth of the game." There's an option to set *that car to drive itself,* allowing players to sit back and take in the sights - although there is also an option to drive it manually, should they want to engage more fully with the world.
> 
> "Another example is in the combat," explains Tabata. "With the hardware specifications of the newer consoles, it's possible to set it up so you have different enemies and different choices of attacks you can enter in, but I want to simplify that. It'll basically* be a one-button action*, and the AI intuitively outputs an action that kind of satisfies, gives you that instant gratification, and it connects with the simple touch of a button. I myself am not getting any younger. I don't want to be frantically pushing buttons. I also want to utilise the intelligence of the hardware spec, and not have to go through too much hassle or trouble in order to execute moves."



Holy shit... This sounds terrible... I actually want to play and not sit back and watch a movie... Why do the gaming industry tries to make everything more "simple", "easy" and "casual"... I miss the old times, where games have been a challenge and that's why, even if frustrating, I love the Souls games...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 23, 2014)

All my hype: Ruined


----------



## Kishido (Sep 23, 2014)

The future of gaming


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2014)

just going to point out that most ff's only rely on you to press one button for just about every battle.

two if the opponent is really hard.


----------



## Nidave (Sep 23, 2014)

Well they'll probably add a proud mode so no worries.


----------



## Agitation (Sep 28, 2014)

Can't wait for FFXIII to be released on PC, can't believe the amount of FPS lag in FFXII-2 and Lightning Returns for the PS3, couldn't be bothered finishing them for that hopefully it won't exist for the PC versions


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 2, 2014)

Reyes said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 29, 2014)

So how much of a window is left open for these jackasses to release a ff VII remake? because the more time the passes....the more my want for it fades more and more. I can seriously say I am not high on it as I was 5 years ago.


----------



## Seliph (Dec 30, 2014)

We need FFV and FFVI remakes for the 3DS.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 31, 2014)

Seliph said:


> We need FFV and FFVI remakes for the 3DS.



Yes... and then give IV, V, and VI HD remakes and release them all in a collection for a home console, because I am just that greedy.


----------



## Seliph (Dec 31, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Yes... and then give IV, V, and VI HD remakes and release them all in a collection for a home console, because I am just that greedy.



Wii U exclusive


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 31, 2014)

Seliph said:


> Wii U exclusive



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2014)

Seliph said:


> Wii U exclusive





Gaawa-chan said:


> Sounds good to me.



 Both of ya get out...exclusive to wii u....


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Sinoka (Feb 14, 2015)

Arcade version announced

Source:


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 14, 2015)

Link removed



Hope they add more than a handful of characters this time around.

Edit: Fuck, it's an arcade game...


----------



## Source (Feb 14, 2015)

It'll be ported, surely.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 14, 2015)

Better be ported, thats all I know.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## 7777777 (Apr 26, 2015)

>mojo
instant not watch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Griever (Apr 27, 2015)

Superman said:


> Only problems with this list is
> 
> XIII being on it
> IV being ranked to low
> XII being ranked above IV



I don't really have a problem with XII being above IV. XII was a change to the series that actually worked unlike XIII. i did love the Gambit system.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2015)

Griever said:


> I don't really have a problem with XII being above IV. XII was a change to the series that actually worked unlike XIII. i did love the Gambit system.



 Well I do. XII can be on the list, but IV should be top 5.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 28, 2015)

There's no way in the entire universe IV is top 5.
It's a solid best list finisher, like around 7th-8th place, and even then if we're only talking numbered installments.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2015)

Griever said:


> I don't really have a problem with XII being above IV. XII was a change to the series that actually worked unlike XIII. i did love the Gambit system.



Gambit system is something I wish they brought back in.  The main issue I had with 12 was Vaan's VA and the super easy levelling exploit in one dungeon.


----------



## kraufen (May 25, 2015)

I really want a reamke of ff6


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2015)

kraufen said:


> I really want a reamke of ff6



You say 6 and all they hear is 4.


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2015)

7777777 said:


> There's no way in the entire universe IV is top 5.
> It's a solid best list finisher, like around 7th-8th place, and even then if we're only talking numbered installments.



Actually?  A lot of people consider Final Fantasy IV the best in the series.  It's not uncommon for FFIV to hit the top of the charts people make.



Superman said:


> You say 6 and all they hear is 4.



I like Final Fantasy IV remakes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Actually?  A lot of people consider Final Fantasy IV the best in the series.  It's not uncommon for FFIV to hit the top of the charts people make.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Final Fantasy IV remakes



YOU HAVE ENOUGH OF THEM! And actual prequel and sequel.supreme


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2015)

We could do with a prequel.  A story about the Lunarians first coming to the blue planet, perhaps have Kluya as the protagonist.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2015)

Enclave said:


> We could do with a prequel.  A story about the Lunarians first coming to the blue planet, perhaps have Kluya as the protagonist.





Or...or perhaps do a sequel for V OR VI.


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2015)

Superman said:


> Or...or perhaps do a sequel for V OR VI.



Not much point in a sequel for VI what with there being no magic anymore.  Also, there's no obvious way to go about making a sequel for V.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Not much point in a sequel for VI what with there being no magic anymore.  Also, there's no obvious way to go about making a sequel for V.



 There is a possibility for VI sequel. I am sure they can think of a storyline...like they did with IV. There is one there. V is also a possibility...the easiest and best way is if it stared Gilgamesh!


----------



## scerpers (May 25, 2015)

i want a update of V
the only good ff


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2015)

NeoWAD said:


> i want a update of V
> the only good ff



 And the return of Butz!?


----------



## scerpers (May 25, 2015)

and splinter exdeath


----------



## Enclave (May 26, 2015)

Superman said:


> There is a possibility for VI sequel. I am sure they can think of a storyline...like they did with IV. There is one there. V is also a possibility...the easiest and best way is if it stared Gilgamesh!



IV was easy to make a sequel for due to the ending of IV.  There was nothing in that ending that really crushed the possibility for a sequel.  You could pull a prequel for Final Fantasy VI (such as taking place during the War of the Magi) but a sequel wouldn't make much sense.

With Final Fantasy V though?  Gilgamesh was awesome but he's also a joke.  Sure with new crystals in the world of FFV you could do a sequel but to get jobs we need crystals to shatter again and do you really want that?  Its tread ground.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2015)

There could be a new possibility for VI. Another god or set of gods can come down from the heavens or space returning magic after a few Years or 20-30 years later with a new generation, but also with the old cast still around. A Fringe group of the old empire could try to seize power to subjugate the world once more. Or People could foolishly try to harness it against one another. Or those Gods could ry and do what the previous ones di and try to make new espers and fight among each other.


 V could go another way then the shattering of crystals. Could try and pull a IV and have someone try to collect all the crystals for power. And don't you ever call Gilgamesh, not only the most awesome ff character but perhaps awesome character ever, a joke.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 26, 2015)

V got an anime sequel.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> V got an anime sequel.



 No Gilgamesh so ignored.


----------



## Enclave (May 27, 2015)

Superman said:


> There could be a new possibility for VI. Another god or set of gods can come down from the heavens or space returning magic after a few Years or 20-30 years later with a new generation, but also with the old cast still around. A Fringe group of the old empire could try to seize power to subjugate the world once more. Or People could foolishly try to harness it against one another. Or those Gods could ry and do what the previous ones di and try to make new espers and fight among each other.
> 
> 
> V could go another way then the shattering of crystals. Could try and pull a IV and have someone try to collect all the crystals for power. And don't you ever call Gilgamesh, not only the most awesome ff character but perhaps awesome character ever, a joke.



Eh, a prequel during the war of the magi would be a much better choice for VI.  Less ass pulling would be needed.

With V, if you do that then you lose the job system and I cannot abide a Final Fantasy V without the job system.

Additionally, Gilgamesh is a total joke.  That was his whole point, to be a joke character.  Don't blame me blame the writers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Eh, a prequel during the war of the magi would be a much better choice for VI.  Less ass pulling would be needed.
> 
> With V, if you do that then you lose the job system and I cannot abide a Final Fantasy V without the job system.
> 
> Additionally, Gilgamesh is a total joke.  That was his whole point, to be a joke character.  Don't blame me blame the writers.



 Ugh...but I hate prequels. You know the results. You know what happens. You can try something new with a sequel.

 You would not lose the job system. You can set it up to work another way.

You are a total joke. No one likes the Enclave.


----------



## Enclave (May 28, 2015)

Superman said:


> Ugh...but I hate prequels. You know the results. You know what happens. You can try something new with a sequel.
> 
> You would not lose the job system. You can set it up to work another way.
> 
> You are a total joke. No one likes the Enclave.



We don't really know much about the war of the magi though so such a prequel wouldn't have us knowing what happens.  Same with the FFIV suggestion I had, an incredibly little amount is known about what went down when the Lunarians first came to the blue planet.

How else would a job system make sense based on the Final Fantasy V lore?

Finally I know that last part comes from a place of hurt so I'll forgive it.  You need to accept this about Gilgamesh though, appreciate him for exactly what he is.  You do him a disservice denying his being a joke character.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2015)

Enclave said:


> We don't really know much about the war of the magi though so such a prequel wouldn't have us knowing what happens.  Same with the FFIV suggestion I had, an incredibly little amount is known about what went down when the Lunarians first came to the blue planet.
> 
> How else would a job system make sense based on the Final Fantasy V lore?
> 
> Finally I know that last part comes from a place of hurt so I'll forgive it.  You need to accept this about Gilgamesh though, appreciate him for exactly what he is.  You do him a disservice denying his being a joke character.



 Then for the prequels do a book, comic/manga, or something else. I do not want to waste time on a protagonist or antagonist that really mean nothing.

 Lore can be retcon. Not all retcons are bad...

 I apologize for slandering the good name of the enclave. Be that said, Gilgamesh is not only just good for a laugh, but to me is generally awesome. No other character in the series have done a wide range of Roles in games. It always does me good to see him pop up doing one thing or another.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

No more Stella means I'm out.  She was the only character I was looking forward to.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2015)

the dialog will be shiiiiiieeeettttt


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No more Stella means I'm out.  She was the only character I was looking forward to.





St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> the dialog will be shiiiiiieeeettttt



 They continue to make it harder and harder to give XV a chance. Should I just go with XIV and stick with that till XVI?!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 5, 2015)

Superman said:


> They continue to make it harder and harder to give XV a chance. Should I just go with XIV and stick with that till XVI?!



No, because this really shouldn't be a deal breaker to anyone.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2015)

Reyes said:


> No, because this really shouldn't be a deal breaker to anyone.



 No...just there recent track record.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 7, 2015)

Should I finally try to beat FFVII? : O

I still have a save file but it's hard to remember what I've done and haven't done (I wish to get the best limit breaks and best weapons and beat the superbosses). Anyway to figure it out easily? I'm at Cosmo Canyon for the first time if that helps...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Should I finally try to beat FFVII? : O
> 
> I still have a save file but it's hard to remember what I've done and haven't done (I wish to get the best limit breaks and best weapons and beat the superbosses). Anyway to figure it out easily? I'm at Cosmo Canyon for the first time if that helps...



You know it has been so long since I played I do not even think I know where you are. Probably close to where you get Cid I think. so...go for it if ya like  not side quest time yet For all or probably most of that stuff...except for maybe yuffie's.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 7, 2015)

I believe I have Yuffie. Is there like any way to check out what you have and haven't done? @__@

I can't even remember if I have the item needed for Aerith's final limit break or not... @__@


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> I believe I have Yuffie. Is there like any way to check out what you have and haven't done? @__@
> 
> I can't even remember if I have the item needed for Aerith's final limit break or not... @__@



 Uh lets see...You are actually close to getting I think XIII's final limit break....then getting Vincent and getting Tifa and Aeris Limit break/final weapon all in the same place....then getting Cid....then Yuffie's limit break/final weapon?...then Temple of the Ancients. we all knows what happens there.

 Also you might not be able to get Tifa's stuff because of the piano thing....so you are probably gonna have to start over.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 8, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Should I finally try to beat FFVII? : O
> 
> I still have a save file but it's hard to remember what I've done and haven't done (I wish to get the best limit breaks and best weapons and beat the superbosses). Anyway to figure it out easily? I'm at Cosmo Canyon for the first time if that helps...



If it's been such a long time, just start over.  It doesn't really take that long to get that far if you're efficient.  If you're a completionist, on the other hand... some people take that to a ridiculous extreme and clock in at an absurd time by the time they leave Midgar. >_>


----------



## Jimin (Jun 8, 2015)

I already have 40 hours in...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> I already have 40 hours in...



And the worst part of that is there is no way you will be able to get back to that unless you commit to just that game. I am sure you know by now how hard it is to do rpgs these days. Something comes up, another game distracts you, and/or months go by before you get hack to it. The last one is a killer. You will lose the engagement or vital information And have to start over continuing the vicious cycle.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 8, 2015)

Superman said:


> And the worst part of that is there is no way you will be able to get back to that unless you commit to just that game. I am sure you know by now how hard it is to do rpgs these days. Something comes up, another game distracts you, and/or months go by before you get hack to it. The last one is a killer. You will lose the engagement or vital information And have to start over continuing the vicious cycle.



It's why games like The Witcher 3 give you a quick recap what you're currently doing main quest wise when you load your save.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2015)

Enclave said:


> It's why games like The Witcher 3 give you a quick recap what you're currently doing main quest wise when you load your save.



Enclave has made me start considering that game now. Though I am a bit of a purest and will probably need to play the other 2. Unless it is like fallout and will just jump onto 3.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 8, 2015)

Superman said:


> Enclave has made me start considering that game now. Though I am a bit of a purest and will probably need to play the other 2. Unless it is like fallout and will just jump onto 3.



Just remember, Witcher 1 plays completely different from 2 and 3.  Additionally 3 plays a LOT better than 2.  They took the combat from 2 and just improved it all around.  I've found people who dislike Witcher 1 and 2 due to the gameplay but absolutely LOVE Witcher 3s gameplay.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 8, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Should I finally try to beat FFVII? : O
> 
> I still have a save file but it's hard to remember what I've done and haven't done (I wish to get the best limit breaks and best weapons and beat the superbosses). Anyway to figure it out easily? I'm at Cosmo Canyon for the first time if that helps...



Red XIII is the character.  But yeah if you feel like you should go through with the game go through it.  Though I will give you a hint for the boss there.  Phoenix Downs and Life spells are key.   Also don't worry about final limit breaks or anything like that.  First time Cosmo Canyon isn't even 1/4 through the game and you're still a good few hours from Cid.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Just remember, Witcher 1 plays completely different from 2 and 3.  Additionally 3 plays a LOT better than 2.  They took the combat from 2 and just improved it all around.  I've found people who dislike Witcher 1 and 2 due to the gameplay but absolutely LOVE Witcher 3s gameplay.



 I will come to that bridge when the time comes.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 10, 2015)

Cosmo Canyon had the most funky town theme in FFVII. I love it!

Personally I would just play from scratch, perhaps picking up things along the story that you missed in your first run.


----------



## Firo (Jun 10, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Cosmo Canyon had the most funky town theme in FFVII. I love it!



Wutai's ost and Anxious Heart are classics.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 10, 2015)

I recently went back to one of my farming saves where I left Midgar and farmed Cloud/Tifa/Barret for several days. I have all limit breaks except 4 and fought the snake in the water to get Beta (enemy skill). Then I went through Junon and on the boat. Pretty much 1-shot Jenova with Beta which was hilarious. 

This save will make the game far too easy, but I've already completed it about 20 times and wanted to see what it'd be like to be far ahead of the enemies.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh right, that was another issue I had... I think I only have 2 Enemy Skills materia atm...

I'm aware that you can have up to 4 Enemy Skills materia. IIRC, trying to max all 4 is really difficult because there are many missable enemy skills... @__@


----------



## Zorp (Jun 11, 2015)

I remember my mind being blown when I got the 2X Cut materia....which became the 4x Cut materia.

"FOUR 9999 SWORD STRIKES IN A SINGLE ATTACK.  WHAT GLORIOUS GIFT OF THE GODS IS THIS?!"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2015)

......dammit now I kind of want to get back to playing VII again...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 12, 2015)

Actually I just finished Disc 1 now



> Uh lets see...You are actually close to getting I think XIII's final limit break....then getting Vincent and getting Tifa and Aeris Limit break/final weapon all in the same place....then getting Cid....then Yuffie's limit break/final weapon?...then Temple of the Ancients. we all knows what happens there.
> 
> Also you might not be able to get Tifa's stuff because of the piano thing....so you are probably gonna have to start over.



Red and Aeris' level 4s are the only ones you can get early

Tifa's doesn't happen till post-Mideel, which is way way later

Yuffie's the same thing

Vincent's requires to have the sub or the airship


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]p1OvupaRYCM[/YOUTUBE]​
wow, just... wow


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

It was like Edward mentioning it so close to E3 was a sign!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 16, 2015)

You have now entered the Twilight Zone.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 16, 2015)

Onizuka said:


> [YOUTUBE]p1OvupaRYCM[/YOUTUBE]​
> wow, just... wow



_GET HYPED._


----------



## Firo (Jun 16, 2015)

Onizuka said:


> [YOUTUBE]p1OvupaRYCM[/YOUTUBE]​
> wow, just... wow



Almost 20 years later and they finally did it.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 17, 2015)

Welp. All the more reason to get a PS4 now.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 17, 2015)

I still haven't finished the PS1 version either... 

But is this really necessary? Wouldn't the HD graphics be really time consuming considering how big the FFVII map is? : O Not to mention, wouldn't this hurt XV's sales...  And the plot changes to accommodate the Compilation.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> I still haven't finished the PS1 version either...
> 
> But is this really necessary? Wouldn't the HD graphics be really time consuming considering how big the FFVII map is? : O Not to mention, wouldn't this hurt XV's sales...  And the plot changes to accommodate the Compilation.



 You are over thinking it!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 22, 2015)

Just finished VII on steam two days ago with a fan trans made from stratch using the japanese version.

Suddenly the story makes sense. And I was able to enjoy it.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 22, 2015)

This the patch you use: 

?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 22, 2015)

Physical release of child of light... on Vita?!

No, this one. Why ? ( For french version, PSX, 2000 or Steam. works for all. )

The PAL version of FF7 was one of the worst translation I've ever seen in a videogame.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd be interested in playing the PC version of FFVII if it had a decent translation, thus why I asked.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 22, 2015)

This one should be good.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 22, 2015)

Ah, cool.  That link actually is linking to the one I linked.

Not sure I've used the word link so many times in a single sentence before.  Will be fun to play the game with a decent translation, the previous times I've played were all on the PSX version and ugh, the translation was terribad.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2015)

Ha! That face.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> I still haven't finished the PS1 version either...
> 
> But is this really necessary? Wouldn't the HD graphics be really time consuming considering how big the FFVII map is? : O Not to mention, wouldn't this hurt XV's sales...  And the plot changes to accommodate the Compilation.



Keep the 6 months apart no one will care.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2015)

Alright, I think I might just restart FFVII...

I was wrong about having over 40 hours on it. I have just slightly over 24... Still... it seems I did a bunch of extra stuff already such as getting the Mythril and stuff.


----------



## EJ (Jul 5, 2015)

It seems like us FF fans are finally getting greatness after a considerable large amount of time.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2015)

Is there like a checklist for FFVII anywhere? I need to check off what I've done and what I still need to. It's too tough to figure it out right now.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 5, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Is there like a checklist for FFVII anywhere? I need to check off what I've done and what I still need to. It's too tough to figure it out right now.



Just use this:

You can go back for other things, but not these.

If you're super obsessive, you can use the walkthrough I use:

It's easily the most comprehensive guide on the game.


----------



## agender (Jul 11, 2015)

i finally got used to ps3 and now i need a ps4 for ffvii 

it looks soooooooooo good though, those graphics could call me


----------



## Jimin (Jul 25, 2015)

Think the PS4 remake will have an area reduction? All those towns in HD will be so difficult to create... @__@


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Think the PS4 remake will have an area reduction? All those towns in HD will be so difficult to create... @__@



 First glad your back. Second, BULLSHIT THEY BETTER NOT!


----------



## Jimin (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm considering not even doing the extras and just trying to beat the final boss... 

but I would feel like I'm letting the game down if I did.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 27, 2015)

so what happened to 15?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> I'm considering not even doing the extras and just trying to beat the final boss...
> 
> but I would feel like I'm letting the game down if I did.



 You have to do almost everything....have to.



Canute87 said:


> so what happened to 15?



 It is still being made but no one is really caring anymore.


----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2015)

ff type 0 coming to PC soon


----------



## Ae (Jul 28, 2015)

I just want to see Vincent again


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 29, 2015)

ae said:


> I just want to see Vincent again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2015)

No sad kittens, be patient.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 31, 2015)

Ermaaaageeeeerd Type 0 is available for pre-order on Steaaaaam!


----------



## Reyes (Aug 1, 2015)

Less than a week left.


----------



## Zorp (Aug 1, 2015)

^ Bros just enjoying the feeling of wind sweeping through their hair.

(Less than a week left until what?)


----------



## Reyes (Aug 1, 2015)

Zorp said:


> ^ Bros just enjoying the feeling of wind sweeping through their hair.
> 
> (Less than a week left until what?)



Gamescom, the time for the next ATR and the start of the big marketing push for FFXV.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 1, 2015)

12 remaster incoming.


----------



## teddy (Aug 2, 2015)

Please let it include the zodiac job system other than that i'm hype to see them go back to the last good mainline ff game


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 2, 2015)

I like XII quite a bit.  It could benefit from some serious tweaks, but it's still a good game.


----------



## Firo (Aug 3, 2015)

Reyes said:


> 12 remaster incoming.



Balthier and Ashe in HD.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Krory (Aug 3, 2015)

Amendment regarding FFXII remake/remaster but if it's still a remaster, I am officially fapping. Only decent FF game besides Tactics in ages.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2015)

You do not think X was at the least decent?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2015)

Reyes said:


> 12 remaster incoming.



that's awesome.


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 3, 2015)

Turns out the remake was a mistunderstanding.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 4, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Amendment regarding FFXII remake/remaster but if it's still a remaster, I am officially fapping. Only decent FF game besides Tactics in ages.


Excellent,Yeeeesssss!!


----------



## Jimin (Aug 8, 2015)

You know, there should be a FFVIII-2...

I always liked Squall x Rinoa.


----------



## Firo (Aug 8, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> You know, there should be a FFVIII-2...
> 
> I always liked Squall x Rinoa.



I'm not sure how it would work.  Quistis tho.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 8, 2015)

VIII has plenty of unanswered questions. I don't even remember reading about Great Hyne even once in my regular playthrough. Apparently, someone in Balamb Town told you about it. : O


----------



## EJ (Aug 8, 2015)

Woudl be awesome if they made a FFVIII-2 following Squall and Rinoa's kid if they had one. 

Or even Rinoa.

Or followed through Seifer..

Idk.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 8, 2015)

Seifer. 

You know... the relationship between Seifer and Squall reminds me a lot of the relationship between Naruto and Sasuke. : O


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2015)

Been waiting for this one. Will watch later...soon as windows 10 stops fucking me over!


----------



## Zorp (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 15, 2015)

Superman said:


> Been waiting for this one. Will watch later...soon as windows 10 stops fucking me over!


Try another operating system.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 15, 2015)

Flow said:


> Woudl be awesome if they made a FFVIII-2 following Squall and Rinoa's kid if they had one.
> 
> Or even Rinoa.
> 
> ...



I always like the whole Rinoa is Ultimecia theory but Square denied it.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 15, 2015)

Is it true that FFXII is the first FF that doesn't end up with your party having to save the world?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 16, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Is it true that FFXII is the first FF that doesn't end up with your party having to save the world?



Hmm... Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Any news on FF7 Remake / FF15 possibly coming out on PC?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Any news on FF7 Remake / FF15 possibly coming out on PC?



 Asking as if it will not come to PC...so impatient, Naruto.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tvXH6s4ub5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 16, 2015)

Finally played The After Years all the way through... Uh... wow.  I didn't expect the story to suck that much. I'm really pissed off about it actually. 

Gameplay would have been fine... if the moon phase mechanic had been streamlined and the characters better balanced and if the game wasn't broken up into that hideous chapter format that resulted in you playing through the same areas over and over again.  I liked the massive final dungeon filled with bosses broken up by character-focused scenes; more final dungeons should be like that in games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2015)

dammit what is that song playing at the start? I want to say it is from IV or IX. Going to drive me crazy till I find it.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 16, 2015)

It sounds like a remix of the Prelude or something like it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2015)

Maybe...but I think it could also be from Secret of Mana 2...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2015)

nope I was mistaken...dammit


----------



## Reyes (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn wouldn't mind having this game be real.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 5, 2015)

You know... Final Fantasy X had a great story. I never realized that but it's a game with very little unanswered questions. Unlike games like VII/VIII where there were ambiguous moments or unresolved issues, FFX addressed just about everything. Braska/Auron/Jecht each have a pretty deep story too.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 5, 2015)

Too bad it was messed up, no I am not talking about FFX-2 I am talking about the short story that came after it, Final Fantasy X -Will-


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> You know... Final Fantasy X had a great story. I never realized that but it's a game with very little unanswered questions. Unlike games like VII/VIII where there were ambiguous moments or unresolved issues, FFX addressed just about everything. Braska/Auron/Jecht each have a pretty deep story too.



 Why it is in my top 4 with VII, VI, and IX



Nemesis said:


> Too bad it was messed up, no I am not talking about FFX-2 I am talking about the short story that came after it, *Final Fantasy X -Will-*



 hmm?


----------



## Zorp (Oct 6, 2015)

Superman said:


> Why it is in my top 4 with VII, VI, and IX



That's a quality top 4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 6, 2015)

World of Final Fantasy looks more interesting to me than FF15. That's scary


----------



## Enclave (Oct 7, 2015)

Inuhanyou said:


> World of Final Fantasy looks more interesting to me than FF15. That's scary



After playing Episode Duscae?  I can't help but agree.  I mean, they could have basically used a Kingdom Hearts II style combat system and it would have been fucking brilliant.  Instead they went with this hold square to attack and L1 to block or whatever.  It's incredibly dull and just doesn't feel responsive.

Squenix for Final Fantasy should go back to the ATB system, everything else they try just doesn't work out.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 9, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Too bad it was messed up, no I am not talking about FFX-2 I am talking about the short story that came after it, Final Fantasy X -Will-



I really think X-2 was a pretty fun game. The combat system and dress-sphere systems were really fun. The all-female character main cast was a breath of fresh air since these games tend to be male-centric. The tone of the game is pretty similar to X. Starts out not too serious but once the main characters start finding out the truth, things get real.

On the other hand, it is pretty lame how Shuyin was able to manipulate the fayth. That was pretty lame and tough to believe.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh I wasn't hitting at FFX2 I like it too, but the short story of FFX Will basically rendered everything post FFX null with whole "Sin returns lol."


----------



## Jimin (Oct 10, 2015)

It seems anything after one sequel absolutely destroys the plot in the Final Fantasy world... Same thing happened to VII. After Advent Children, more and more of the original game's story changed...

Also, I just looked up Final Fantasy X-2: Last Mission...
And the plot basically states the girls were never really friends and just had to work together to save the world so they didn't have time to notice that. Wow...


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 11, 2015)

Seriously considering getting FFIX on the PS3 via the PSN. I don't know if that's a good idea or not but PSN being the shit it is, it's hard to make a proper judgment for buying stuff there. There's no comment section, no proper view of the game, nothing.


----------



## Firo (Oct 11, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Seriously considering getting FFIX on the PS3 via the PSN. I don't know if that's a good idea or not but PSN being the shit it is, it's hard to make a proper judgment for buying stuff there. There's no comment section, no proper view of the game, nothing.



It doesnt really change anything from the original game. Besides, FFIX is one of the best FF games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2015)

Firo knows whats up



Reyes said:


> [YOUTUBE]tvXH6s4ub5M[/YOUTUBE]



 So does anybody know what song plays at the beginning of the trailer!?


----------



## Zorp (Oct 11, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Seriously considering getting FFIX on the PS3 via the PSN. I don't know if that's a good idea or not but PSN being the shit it is, it's hard to make a proper judgment for buying stuff there. There's no comment section, no proper view of the game, nothing.



Buy IX.  It is magical.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 11, 2015)

Okay. I am convinced to get it!

Not sure about V on Steam though


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Also, I just looked up Final Fantasy X-2: Last Mission...
> And the plot basically states the girls were never really friends and just had to work together to save the world so they didn't have time to notice that. Wow...



I can understand if Payne was on the side of things.  But Yuna and Rikku?  They're fucking cousins (And if Brother had is way, he and Yuna would be that literally), who have been together non stop now for 2 years.  Also this whole saving the world thing didn't even start till chapter 2 or 3.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah, Rikku was doing her best to try and stop Yuna from sacrificing herself in the first game. It would seem that the two had a bond if nothing else. Paine was new and wasn't the most social (not to mention her history) so she made sense. But Rikku and Yuna were cousins...

But I guess if even Yuna and Tidus break up after all they went through... then... it's time to stop making sequels...


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2015)

Playing FFIX a lot. Up to this part~


----------



## Zorp (Oct 18, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Playing FFIX a lot. Up to this part~



Ahh Beatrix...I enjoy the punishment if it comes from her. 

So you've reached the point where the feminine-dressed antagonist has entered the picture.

What have been some of your favorite cities or towns by this point?  I always liked Lindblum.  I remember training outside the city for a good while, preparing for the Festival of the Hunt.  Loved that event, including the music.


----------



## Firo (Oct 18, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Playing FFIX a lot. Up to this part~



The General.
One of the best characters in the game. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



She should of stayed a party member.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Yeah, Rikku was doing her best to try and stop Yuna from sacrificing herself in the first game. It would seem that the two had a bond if nothing else. Paine was new and wasn't the most social (not to mention her history) so she made sense. But Rikku and Yuna were cousins...
> 
> But I guess if even Yuna and Tidus break up after all they went through... then... it's time to stop making sequels...



 wait....what? What is this stupid thing again? And please tell me it is just some fan fiction garbage.



Lortastic said:


> Playing FFIX a lot. Up to this part~





Firo said:


> The General.
> One of the best characters in the game.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 General fucking Beatrix. So damn under appreciated. She was an awesome character. The urge to play that game again is rising. But my game backlog is so high already.


----------



## Firo (Oct 18, 2015)

Superman said:


> General fucking Beatrix. So damn under appreciated. She was an awesome character. The urge to play that game again is rising. But my game backlog is so high already.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Beatrix questioning her loyalty to Brahne is one of the best parts in the game. That and the you're not alone scene are maybe my favorites


----------



## Zorp (Oct 18, 2015)

Firo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Beatrix questioning her loyalty to Brahne is one of the best parts in the game. That and the you're not alone scene are maybe my favorites




*Spoiler*: __ 



You're Not Alone was my favorite song in the game and I would play midi versions of it all day back in my youth.  It was one of the most emotional scenes of _any_ Final Fantasy game for me.  Such friendship.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 18, 2015)

Superman said:


> wait....what? What is this stupid thing again? And please tell me it is just some fan fiction garbage.



It was an extra included with one of the later releases of the game. I suppose it's canon?

Anyways, I gotta admit one thing...

Even though I beat FFX many years ago, I never understood how the overdrive system worked. There were different overdrive modes and stuff... but I never knew what each one did and how the overdrive meter worked...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2015)

Firo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Beatrix questioning her loyalty to Brahne is one of the best parts in the game. That and the you're not alone scene are maybe my favorites



...yes.....yes. I also enjoyed her just kicking my ass during the encounters.



Edward Cullen said:


> It was an extra included with one of the later releases of the game. I suppose it's canon?
> 
> Anyways, I gotta admit one thing...
> 
> Even though I beat FFX many years ago, I never understood how the overdrive system worked. There were different overdrive modes and stuff... but I never knew what each one did and how the overdrive meter worked...



.....after reading the summary I want to personally bitch slap Nojima.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2015)

Dissidia Final Fantasy Arcade launches November 26 in Japan

We should be getting more details in Famistu this week I think.

Screens show playable Cecil and Firion.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 21, 2015)

Zorp said:


> Ahh Beatrix...I enjoy the punishment if it comes from her.
> 
> So you've reached the point where the feminine-dressed antagonist has entered the picture.
> 
> What have been some of your favorite cities or towns by this point?  I always liked Lindblum.  I remember training outside the city for a good while, preparing for the Festival of the Hunt.  Loved that event, including the music.



I really love the battle theme, the world map theme, and Steiner's theme. Also, the opening scene theme is quite nice (the one where you start the game). 

It's my first time playing IX and Vivi's story breaks my heart every time I learn more about it 

I love the clanky sound that Steiner makes when he walks 

Someone find me a Beatrix set to wear


----------



## Jimin (Oct 22, 2015)

So I got a question:

How long do you take it would take to beat each of the original numbered single player Final Fantasys 100 percent? I remember spending over 200 hours on the NA release of FFX. That didn't include the Dark Aeons or Penance. Plus, I failed hard at the Monster Arena and didn't even get most of the Celestial Weapons... @__@


----------



## Reyes (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Lortastic (Oct 27, 2015)

Got Eiko on my team now. Every scene with Quina is hilarious.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]M0oTJiy6j8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 31, 2015)

Is Beatrix a permanent member? I hope so


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 1, 2015)

NOoooooooooooooooooo! Beatrix!


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 3, 2015)

Finally have all 8 members assembled. Should have done the Chocobo stuff earlier!


----------



## Zorp (Nov 3, 2015)

I was waiting for you to answer your own Beatrix question eventually. 

Oh man, I loooooved the chocobo treasure hunting game in IX.  "Kweh?  Kweh?!?  KWWWEEEHHHH!!!!!"

And the flamenco music that plays as you peck away like a madman.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 5, 2015)

What is the name of that music?


----------



## Zorp (Nov 5, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> What is the name of that music?



[YOUTUBE]y6w7atxi0BI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 12, 2015)

It feels soo good when people appreciate the masterpiece that FF IX is, it was way overlooked for  long time.
Yeha soundtrack is amazing i think Uematsu said it was his best work.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 12, 2015)

This has to be one of my favourites from FFIX's soundtrack:

[YOUTUBE]oxZlJGtFGcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeap, Beatrix theme, absolutely fantastic.
How far are you in the game, you got plenty of stuff to hear yet.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 12, 2015)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Yeap, Beatrix theme, absolutely fantastic.
> How far are you in the game, you got plenty of stuff to hear yet.



I'm supposed to be heading for Ispen's Castle. Still on Disc 3 but I've been occupying myself with Chocographs and AP grinding. 

Gameplay is at 70 hours at the moment. Damn, mountain cracks and ocean foams ;_;


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 12, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> I'm supposed to be heading for Ispen's Castle. Still on Disc 3 but I've been occupying myself with Chocographs and AP grinding.
> 
> Gameplay is at 70 hours at the moment. Damn, mountain cracks and ocean foams ;_;


Ahhh Ipsen's Castle, i remember when i got there first time and i got lost.
Loved the background this place got and the overall detail.
Take your time and enjoy this game really, do not rush it!


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 12, 2015)

Do we ever get to remove Zidane from the party? I've been KOing him so he doesn't become over leveled compared to the rest of the party.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 12, 2015)

I think only at the last dungeon of the game, cannot remember anywhere else where you can MANUALLY remove him.
There are some other plot things that forces you to play without Zidane for a moment but not for long and im telling you, these moments are freaking EPIC.
When you play that part and listen to the music it plays and what happen you will feel why soo many call that moment best of game for many.


----------



## Zorp (Nov 13, 2015)

No one's posted this yet?  I can't freaking wait.  It's LITERALLY a dream come true for me.

[YOUTUBE]6v_MdaIHOtk[/YOUTUBE]



Lortastic said:


> This has to be one of my favourites from FFIX's soundtrack:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]oxZlJGtFGcw[/YOUTUBE]



Greatest piano theme in the game. 



Lortastic said:


> I'm supposed to be heading for Ispen's Castle. Still on Disc 3 but I've been occupying myself with Chocographs and AP grinding.
> 
> Gameplay is at 70 hours at the moment. Damn, mountain cracks and ocean foams ;_;



Ipsen's Castle. 

Yeah, I remember getting a little lost.  There's another reason it was difficult for me...


----------



## Jimin (Nov 13, 2015)

Mr. Strife with that Omnislash...


----------



## Reyes (Nov 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]L4Bap-3w7fk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Zx3taLwtYtQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]QSqj3Ebu7j4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]TgB3S6GcLws[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-CR6FtrZvp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 16, 2015)

Good god, what did they do to Zeromus' theme?!  It's a muffled mess!


----------



## Reyes (Nov 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]V6fR77mqEXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Nov 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FNbVim8AGZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 18, 2015)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh hey, aerial cross slash.


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2015)

why was the smash cloud way more exciting than dissidia cloud trailer


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 18, 2015)

The World said:


> why was the smash cloud way more exciting than dissidia cloud trailer



Because everyone knew Cloud would be in Dissidia?


----------



## Firo (Nov 18, 2015)

General Beatrix 
Balthier
Zack Fair
Celes 
Sabin
Yuffie
Time skip Rydia
Faris 

Just s few from my wish list.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]N3z6ZvcB2Ao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zorp (Nov 19, 2015)

Reyes said:


> [YOUTUBE]N3z6ZvcB2Ao[/YOUTUBE]



Squall's cool, but that music is a truly awful remix.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2015)

crazy monkey style


----------



## Reyes (Nov 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VO76E4Qvi_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 21, 2015)

Finally made it to Disc 4 on FFIX.


----------



## Firo (Nov 21, 2015)

So what you think of the you're not alone scene now?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 21, 2015)

Is it just me or does Tidus look kinda... pale?


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 23, 2015)

Firo said:


> So what you think of the you're not alone scene now?



Dagger coming in last second to cast Curaga on Zidane 

I'm on Disc 4 now. Man the Magical Fingertip auction got hella expensive. I though I had TOO MUCH money by the end of disc 3 but I ended up burning 600k gil


----------



## Melk (Nov 23, 2015)

Hope they don't make shit in FF7 remakes


----------



## EJ (Nov 23, 2015)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Is it just me or does Tidus look kinda... pale?



He had a yellowish tan in the ffx installment


----------



## Zorp (Nov 23, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Dagger coming in last second to cast Curaga on Zidane
> 
> I'm on Disc 4 now. Man the Magical Fingertip auction got hella expensive. I though I had TOO MUCH money by the end of disc 3 but I ended up burning 600k gil



So glad you experienced that part.

I almost forgot about that outrageous auction, hahaha.  Plus, you had to get a number of other items first and sell them to citizens in order to make the Magical Fingertip appear.  The feeling when you finally get to purchase the ribbon, though, was rewarding.

I loved Treno and it's swaggy piano music.

I spent some time at the beginning of Gargan Roo leveling up by killing these giant worms(?) that gave lots of experience.



Melk said:


> Hope they don't make shit in FF7 remakes



Well, I won't be helping since I'm likely going to buy the special edition if they offer it.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 25, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Dagger coming in last second to cast Curaga on Zidane
> 
> I'm on Disc 4 now. Man the Magical Fingertip auction got hella expensive. I though I had TOO MUCH money by the end of disc 3 but I ended up burning 600k gil



Good luck on disk 4.  I hope you don't get any crashes on the end boss. (Being serious since FF9 crash on last boss for me had a serious consequence)


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 27, 2015)

I just beat Ozma 

Didn't even need to do the friendly monster side quest.

Heck, didn't even beat the game yet


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 29, 2015)

The frog catching is taking forever though. Just want Quina's ultimate weapon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> I just beat Ozma
> 
> Didn't even need to do the friendly monster side quest.
> 
> Heck, didn't even beat the game yet



 Back in the day that damn death marble. ..THAT DAMN DEATH MARBLE!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 29, 2015)

FF7 HD PS4 trophies


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> FF7 HD PS4 trophies



99,999,999 Gil and reaching level 99 will be the most tedious.


----------



## Zorp (Nov 29, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> I just beat Ozma
> 
> Didn't even need to do the friendly monster side quest.
> 
> Heck, didn't even beat the game yet



Surprisingly, Ozma was the easiest optional final boss fight I had in a FF game.  Maybe I just got lucky.

My favorite combination was Auto-Regen + Haste.  I had health for days. 



Lortastic said:


> The frog catching is taking forever though. Just want Quina's ultimate weapon





Catching frogs really was the worst, especially when you'd forget to leave one male and one female so they could reproduce, and suddenly the pond was barren.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 11, 2015)

I finished IX


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Reyes (Dec 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qH60N7i1wbM[/YOUTUBE]

Faris & Yuna join the cast, we see the Battle UI & seems like monsters have evolve.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2015)

Superman said:


> 99,999,999 Gil and reaching level 99 will be the most tedious.



Going to have to build up all those Master All materias.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Dec 22, 2015)

Superman said:


> 99,999,999 Gil and reaching level 99 will be the most tedious.



So worth it, though


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 26, 2015)

PLaying FFV and doing the Steam achievements.

I think I overlooked one permanently missable treasure chest... because my chest completion is 99%...

FAR OUT. AND I'VE COMPLETED EVERYTHING ELSE, LITERALLY. 94/96 achievements and it's going to stay like that until I'm bothered to replay the game


----------



## The World (Dec 26, 2015)

delete steam and burn ur pc to the ground


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 26, 2015)

Don't listen to the world...finish it! OR you know...go back to a prior save...when do achievements you are always suppose to use multiple saves.on the same play through.


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 26, 2015)

Superman said:


> Don't listen to the world...finish it! OR you know...go back to a prior save...when do achievements you are always suppose to use multiple saves.on the same play through.



That's the problem. Even though I have made 15 save files across different points in the story, I don't know WHICH treasure chest I've missed. I've already finished everything else thoroughly so I honestly can't be bothered to replay an entire game to double check I've taken every treasure chest. 

One save file must have 100% to get the achievement >_<


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 27, 2015)

I already have the soundtracks for VII, VIII, IX, X, XII, XIII, XIII-2.

Guess what else I just added


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 31, 2015)

FFIX coming to android and PC!

[YOUTUBE]4oDeSJI0qJc[/YOUTUBE]

Definitely going to replay it.


----------



## Zorp (Dec 31, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> FFIX coming to android and PC!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4oDeSJI0qJc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Definitely going to replay it.



Great news. 

So who will your main party be in the replay?

Second time around I had Zidane, Freya, Quina, and Steiner.  9999s.  9999s everywhere.


----------



## Shinjiro (Dec 31, 2015)

best ff coming to PC.

as a long time fan who was replaying the game for like the 6th time, this brings a tear to my eye. i'm looking forward to what the modding community can do with this game.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 12, 2016)

Having completed the XIII Trilogy - watching LR's cutscenes on YT counts as finishing - I have concluded that XIII-2 was the best.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2016)

Lortastic said:


>



 so...HOW Did YOU Do it?



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Having completed the XIII Trilogy - watching LR's cutscenes on YT counts as finishing - I have concluded that XIII-2 was the best.



 So you were able to stomach it? I STILL have not finished 13.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 12, 2016)

Superman said:


> So you were able to stomach it? I STILL have not finished 13.



13-2 was a HUGE step up in terms of quality, it's just the fact it wasn't _needed_ in the first place, 13's ending was perfectly fine imo.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 12, 2016)

I agree with that. The sequels are a convoluted fucking mess but XIII-2 is still really interesting and more consistent. XIII "objectively" is the best game but it's so friggin' inconsistent. There are parts I love and parts I hate. The result is I'm left confused.

Meanwhile XIII-2 had a lot of good bits with no parts that made me rage like with XIII so it ends up my favorite.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 12, 2016)

Although I will say this.

Fuck.
Lightning.

Did you know the official logo for XIII-2 has Lightning in it? Do you realize that out of 7 covers for XIII-2 in the world, Serah is only on one of them and Noel is on absolutely zero of them? I guess, who fucking cares about him. He must not be important.

Lightning is also on the soundtrack's cover.

What the shit.  You know Square, Yuna is more popular than Lightning but you didn't have her face splashed all over the X-2 cover. No, you gave equal weight to the other two main characters.

XIII-2, they don't even have EITHER main character on the cover.

Fuck, it pisses me off.


----------



## Zorp (Jan 12, 2016)

SternRitter said:


> 13-2 was a HUGE step up in terms of quality, it's just the fact it wasn't _needed_ in the first place, 13's ending was perfectly fine imo.



This man knows.  I had way more fun playing XIII-2 than XIII.  There weren't even that many new areas to it and it was _still_ better.  Serah and Noel's interactions were one of the highlights for me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Lortastic (Jan 13, 2016)

Superman said:


> so...HOW Did YOU Do it?
> 
> 
> 
> So you were able to stomach it? I STILL have not finished 13.



Had a gajillion tabs of various guides open! Took 100 hours of gameplay to finish FFIV. 40 of which was farming the goddamn 0.4% drops. -.-


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm still only on Ceodore's Tale but I'm not really feeling it from FFIV: The After Years


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 16, 2016)

^ Lor, After Years is terrible, and the 3d version actually messed up the only really good thing about the game (the final dungeon was a lot of fun in terms of gameplay, but they cut a huge chunk of it out of the 3d version).  People wonder why I'm worried about FFVII being remade.  It's because SE has already made an episodic FF, and it was built from the ground up to be episodic, and it was STILL bad.


Eh, I don't really want to buy the steam versions of the games.  There's not enough of a change in them and I already have other versions of the games.

I'm currently playing both the DS and PSP versions of FFIV again.  I keep thinking that the bosses will be tough, only to crush them in the PSP version.  I'm so glad the DS version actually has challenge in it, despite it definitely being slower-paced than the 2d versions of the game.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 16, 2016)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I'm so glad the DS version actually has challenge in it, despite it definitely being slower-paced than the 2d versions of the game.



If you use the right abilities?  Bosses are even easier in the DS version of FFIV than in the PSP version.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 16, 2016)

Enclave said:


> If you use the right abilities?  Bosses are even easier in the DS version of FFIV than in the PSP version.



Heh, that's true.  Hell, if you put the Hide augment on Rosa or Edge, you're literally unbeatable.  But that's just it; you've gotta work for it.  You've gotta pay more attention to your set-ups in the DS version.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah. I'm not really enjoying TAY. I mean, I like the concept of Bands and the synergy behind characters but the characters themselves just seem so paper-cut. 
Cecil somewhat reverted back to his old self too.

I only like Kain. Always and will. 

The game feels more like a task to play than it is enjoyable to play.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 24, 2016)

Playing FFX International.

Trying to dodge 200 lightning bolts.

What has my life become.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Playing FFX International.
> 
> Trying to dodge 200 lightning bolts.
> 
> What has my life become.



 Kill yourself....with beer


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 26, 2016)

Gonna try to beat the international/remaster-only bosses.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Dark Aeons and Penance




After that, a 100% playthrough of this awaits me.

[YOUTUBE]Tkz_sMIdzsM[/YOUTUBE]



Superman said:


> Kill yourself







> ....with beer

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 29, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Valefor blocking my way back into Besaid when I missed the destruction sphere in the temple. Can't get into Baaj Temple now. 




Currently alternating between playing Blitzball and doing the Cactuar King ap trick. I recruited Brother for my team, and am using his ridiculous speed to gather up the entire enemy team, then I slightly outrun them and pass the ball to Tidus. Then that nerd just goes right into the goal and shoots. 

Beat the Luca Goers 8 to 0 doing that. 

When I'm not doing that, I'm just passing the ball back and forth between my players. They get a ton of xp for doing this. When I'm lucky, the enemy team's ai just breaks and leaves me alone so I can pass my ball in peace.

Also got Tidus' celestial weapon. Heavily relied on save states to beat that bullshit homing seagull balloon race. Managed to beat it once a few years back legit. I am never going to do that race legit again.

Edit: Got into a fight with Dark Valefor again. Summoned Yojimbo, threw 9,001 gil at him. Got a zanmato. Instantkilled it. I cannot believe that worked.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2016)

Dark Aeons are a bitch to kill without resorting to gameshark


----------



## Reyes (Feb 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Z0QgbqVu6Ec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 5, 2016)

Wait. Who is that?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 5, 2016)

Lortastic said:


> Wait. Who is that?



Ramza?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes it's Razma.


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2016)

why did they give him the bodily proportions of a fucking woman?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 5, 2016)

Because Nomura


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 6, 2016)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Ramza?



From which FF?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 6, 2016)

Lortastic said:


> From which FF?



Ramza is from FF Tactics.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 6, 2016)

They made Ramza too bishi


----------



## Jimin (Feb 19, 2016)

I only played the original NA release of FFX. I felt so gimped once I found out how much more extra content the International version had... 

Granted, I didn't really get all the ultimate weapons and stuff but it would have given me more incentive to get them if there were Dark Aeons to beat.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2016)

Edward Cullen said:


> I only played the original NA release of FFX. I felt so gimped once I found out how much more extra content the International version had...
> 
> Granted, I didn't really get all the ultimate weapons and stuff but it would have given me more incentive to get them if there were Dark Aeons to beat.



 You would have liked the *option* to do it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 15, 2016)

Man, it feels good playing FF9 on Steam


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 15, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Man, it feels good playing FF9 on Steam



I'm playing FF8 on steam right now (doing the CC club sidequest).


----------



## Enclave (Apr 15, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Man, it feels good playing FF9 on Steam



Don't you find the UI to be too ridiculously huge?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 16, 2016)

Huh. Not that much.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 16, 2016)

I should get FFIX on Steam or Android.


----------



## Zorp (Apr 16, 2016)

Everyone should get IX.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 18, 2016)

They maybe should let the player decide if the UI must be scaled to the resolution. Meaning it gets smaller as the resolution gets bigger.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2016)

More like everyone should have been had IX...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 26, 2016)

Sorry, I never had a PS1. But the graphics are okay for me, there are facial expressions, man. Not bad for a 1999 game. I just cleared the game. Trance Kuja was fodder, I thought the guy after him would be too.
He didn't kill me, but he was annoying with the status effects.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 16, 2016)

Been playing FFX on PC with the japanese voice track. Yuna sounds more like the joyful type, most of the time. Tidus is very hotblooded ( And when he shouts, he breaks the microphone, lol. ) Only thing weird is Auron sounding like Itachi.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 22, 2016)

Digging FFX remaster on steam. That x4 speed means I tonberry farmed everyone. So far Tidus, Wakka, Auron, Rikku and Yuna have completed the entire grid. I was gonna sphere farm like I did on PS2 but you can actually use a booster to get 99 of every item so I just did that, now everyone has max stats and 70K+ hp. Got Auron, Yuna and Rikku's celestial weapons. Chocobo race is a bitch, and fuck butterflies and dodging lightning, although someone apparently made a script for that I could just run.

And I am not drunk enough for X-2....


----------



## Zorp (May 22, 2016)

X's chocobo race, butterfly catching, and lightning dodging were the worst.  Just the worst.  That feeling you get when you actually complete the chocobo race in seconds is a high all unto itself, though.

X-2's battle/dress system was actually a lot of fun.  Too bad it was the only good thing about that game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 22, 2016)

Mini-games in RPGs tend to suck.  Heck, mini-games tend to suck.

X-2's gameplay was amazing.  I wish we'd see something like it again.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 23, 2016)

I cleared X2 at 99%. Must do it again for a lousy point :-/

The creature creator is a lot of fun. You can recruit most of the old gang from X


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2016)

muh pc square why


----------



## lacey (Jun 7, 2016)

Glad that XII is getting attention again. Now I definetly have to procure a PS4 somehow.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 7, 2016)

I just emulated  the English translattion of FFXII IZJS. No need to buy a PS4 for this game just yet,,,,


----------



## Reyes (Jun 7, 2016)

Coming on October 25th 2016


----------



## lacey (Jun 8, 2016)

Blitzomaru said:


> I just emulated  the English translattion of FFXII IZJS. No need to buy a PS4 for this game just yet,,,,


Too bad it'd probably fry my computer if I tried running it. Or at least lag like crazy.


----------



## Zorp (Jun 8, 2016)

^^ Vivi made that video 1000 times better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2016)

They played one of my favorite underrated themes for the hd remake trailer...I am in. But still does not make up for how poorly they are handling VII remake...


----------



## Jimin (Aug 29, 2016)

Is there like a checklist of stuff you need to do for 100 percent in VII? I'm not even sure what I've done already or haven't done anymore. :I


----------



## Zorp (Aug 30, 2016)

^ I dunno.  I felt good just getting everyone's ultimate weapon, master materias, all summons, and beating the weapons.

I also tried collecting a hundred tissues to revive a certain someone, but it turned out to be fake.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 30, 2016)

Maybe I should rephrase the question in another way...

Is it worth it to get everyone into your party, all their ultimate weapons, all their final limit breaks, get the gold chocobo to get the 4 bonus material, beat both of the superbosses? I think I'm gonna get it for Aerith too... but it feels a little bit like a waste to do it. :I


----------



## Zorp (Sep 3, 2016)

Well...that's a harder question to answer since people will have different opinions on what is, and is not, "worth it."  For me, VII was my first Final Fantasy.  I was 13 years old, completely engrossed in the game, and had the time to pour hours into all the extra stuff.  It was my first major RPG.  Considering all that, it was definitely worth it for me to get as much out of the experience as possible.

Seeing as how I have far less free time, I would say that 100% completing a game is only worth it if you absolutely love the core game itself.  Otherwise, you're just sinking time into a dispassionate endeavor.  If you feel pulled into the game and it makes a deep enough impression on you, then go for it!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 9, 2016)

> *Concert 1 Pops                      Sept 24-25*
> _Williams, Star Wars
> *Suite Music from Final Fantasy, and other video games*_
> Beethoven, Symphony No. 5



 Ish like eight miles away omg!


----------



## Jimin (Sep 10, 2016)

Zorp said:


> Well...that's a harder question to answer since people will have different opinions on what is, and is not, "worth it."  For me, VII was my first Final Fantasy.  I was 13 years old, completely engrossed in the game, and had the time to pour hours into all the extra stuff.  It was my first major RPG.  Considering all that, it was definitely worth it for me to get as much out of the experience as possible.
> 
> Seeing as how I have far less free time, I would say that 100% completing a game is only worth it if you absolutely love the core game itself.  Otherwise, you're just sinking time into a dispassionate endeavor.  If you feel pulled into the game and it makes a deep enough impression on you, then go for it!



Checked out the save file. Got over 20 hours on it so I'm not gonna restart it. I can't get a perfect item list. I used up a battery to get the Ether on the way to Shinra's HQ. I did the Nibelheim flashback wrong and didn't get Tifa's underwear and might have missed out on the Elemental materia (but this one is not really important). I think I also didn't buy/steal some of the items only available early in the game. So I guess I'm not gonna care about a perfect item list.  I am not getting two Mythrils.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2017)

I use phoenix down on this thread.

 How would ya rank the main series just by ost? Remakes count towards score if you like.


----------



## Bookworm (May 23, 2017)

The True Mastermind behind FF7 and FF10?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bookworm (May 30, 2017)

On FFX-3  part 1


On FFX-3 part 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2017)

Trolling said:


> The True Mastermind behind FF7 and FF10?



 Naw....to crazy and out there. He is a bit of a dick and some things make sense...by true villain? Naw.


----------



## Bookworm (Jun 2, 2017)

Superman said:


> Naw....to crazy and out there. He is a bit of a dick and some things make sense...by true villain? Naw.



I can see it being true, to some extent. He most likely is responsible for some major events. Given his personality: the fact that he's willing to go to any lengths for his goal and the fact that he'll do anything to cover up the heinous acts he committed means it's something he would do if it was in line with what he wanted. He also has the means to accomplish most of those acts, due to his large income from his businesses.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 19, 2017)

Is there a Final Fantasy XIV thread on this forum?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 24, 2017)

Update from last time:
I have beaten FFVII. :>

I have beaten FFVI. The game was fun but I felt there were too many characters. 
Cyan is easily the worst character. Gau is annoying to train but decent overall. I didn't really bother with Gogo or Umaro. Game was pretty easy though. : O

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2017)

Guiness said:


> Is there a Final Fantasy XIV thread on this forum?




 Most likely buried down.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2017)

A pretty good documentary about how Square Enix bounced back from the disaster that was FF14 with a weestaboo director saving their asses.


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 4, 2017)

Currently sitting watching Distant Worlds live in London. Breathtakingly good.


----------

